# 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: FIGHT FOR CONTROL HOLY FUCK



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

It seems obvious that HHH is getting the Vincent J. McMahon Legacy of Excellence Award and Reigns will destroy the ceremony. With 6 weeks to go until WM 32, I just hope HHH can work his magic and gets to be the one in control of the booking from here until Mania. They can start by not having Reigns smile on RAW.

I hope RAW sets up Owens and AJ Styles for Mania.

I think Bray will attack Brock and Jericho/Dean will go at it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I mean despite the whole Fast Lane shambles and how the show has been booked since the turn of the year, THIS is really the start to the build of Wrestlemania. We now know the main event and this is where they start putting things in place for the rest of the card.

We have no idea what the IC title match is going to be? Who are New Day going to defend their titles against? Where do the Wyatts go after the embarrassing loss they faced last night? What does Lesnar do? Does Ambrose simply drop down to the mid card after being the focus of the show in the past month or so? What other matches will we be getting? Does Sasha turn on Becky and set her sights on the title?

All this shit will come clear as Wrestlemania starts to fall into place and that's even without the likes of The Undertaker, John Cena and whatever The Rock has in store for the fans. Looking forward to Raw would be somewhat stretching it a bit but I am intrigued to see what they do with the guys they have and how they'll fit into Wrestlemania because so far it's been lousy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



> Plus, the WWE Universe anxiously awaits the history-making presentation of the Vincent J. McMahon Legacy of Excellence Award.












Yeah, this Raw and the RTWM in general don't look very appealing. I'll just stick to watching sports on Monday nights thank you very much.


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

Personally i think the legacy of excellence award will be awarded to either Cena or The Undertaker, setting up their WM match.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



thenextbigthing56 said:


> Personally i think the legacy of excellence award will be awarded to either Cena or The Undertaker, setting up their WM match.


I'd like this. 

I know a lot of people don't like Cena, but I hope he's recovered enough to do a match with Taker at WM 32. Not sure who would be face or heel. Maybe it doesn't matter with these two. 

The legacy award will probably be the main event or start off the show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Also, promote Ranallo to Raw please.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

A C minus player in Reigns vs a B player in HHH main eventing the biggest Wrestlemania







ever


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Erik. said:


> Also, promote Ranallo to Raw please.


 Vince would neuter Mauro on Raw and he'd be almost as bad as Cole I would leave him on Smackdown and far away from Vince.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



David Klein said:


> Vince would neuter Mauro on Raw and he'd be almost as bad as Cole I would leave him on Smackdown and far away from Vince.


Won't know until it's seen. 

At least the guy shows passion.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh, so will HHH finally show his face and make this Reigns feud start or what.

Is Lesnar on tonight? Edit; Ah, I'm sure I read he wasn't. Figures.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Brock said:


> *Oh, so will HHH finally show his face and make this Reigns feud start or what.
> *
> Is Lesnar on tonight? Edit; Ah, I'm sure I read he wasn't. Figures.


I'm putting so much faith in HHH to make this "feud" go from cold to hot in six weeks. HHH seems to have a better grasp on Roman's character and I doubt he wants to bomb the WM 32 Mania, especially if it's going in the history books.

They started "trashing" each other on Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701617085064093696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701638052708397056
I hope Mauro gets upgraded to RAW and the PPV's as well. He actually speaks with passion. I haven't felt that way about an announcer since JR.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

You'd think they would now go at it every week until Mania, tooth and nail to fully bring back that hate heat that they had from TLC. 

It's gone flat since with what, Reigns getting put straight into a contenders match, HHH no showing and then two, baseless face offs.

At least try to make the feud bare able, even if most of the audience aren't in favor of the actual match taking place.

Still, can't be worse than last year's main event build up i guess.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Dat Clique sig homer:homer

oh yeah and also some wrestling stuff


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Man this feud is fucked if those tweets are what goes for trash talk these days. ac


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

i acutally am not sure if i am watching this raw. i do not care about the road to wm cause i already know the main event is shit.
if wwe really makes that taker vs cena match i think i will quiet watching wwe generally again


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Please be ambrose vs lesnar at mania


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Impending garbage live. The only thing that could have made me hyped for Mania was Ambrose going over. This company can :mjout


I'll still watch tho


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Is it too late to wish for a zombie outbreak to shit on Raw?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm totally gonna watch Mania... just gonna skip the main event because i dont think WWE will get me hyped in 6 weeks about THIS feud for the title.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

My honest advice: Save your time and do something with value. You can still FFW through this the next day in a good 30 minutes (Y)


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I think tonight is when we'll see if they're gonna try and pull their finger out for Mania. I'd be happy if a couple of matches are announced or at least built towards, I'm waiting a couple of weeks to decide whether I'm behind the Reigns/HHH feud, if we get an ''I'm gonna beat the fuck out of you and you're gonna like it'' Roman, I'll be a happy man. HHH feuds tend to be pretty good so we'll see. I'm curious what Ambrose will be doing at WM now though, I'm iffy on a Lesnar match because it pretty much equals instant loss for Dean. I actually don't see any singles match that Ambrose could win elevating him.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This Raw needs something epic to happen, please give styles, owens and ambrose some interesting opponents for mania and a Taker return would be not too bad.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Promote Mauro and Graves to RAW and get rid of Cole, JBL and the other geek or NO BUYS.

FastLame was absoulte shit, I'm not watching RAW if ^ doesn't happen (I mean, I'm not watching anyway, but still)


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I don't watch anymore and I still feel wound up reading this thread. I mean they're even managing to ruin wrestlemania.

These next 6 weeks and Wrestlemania need the Undertaker more than ever, get him in a feud with a top worker and book it with some effort, he needs to steal the show one last time before he bows out.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Erik. said:


> Won't know until it's seen.
> 
> At least the guy shows passion.


I enjoyed him during the kick off match. The only bad part about cole not being there is KO yelling/ taunting him!


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

If they're opening RAW with the VJM award bullshit, is it an excuse to make a Mania match? Perhaps give it to Cena, then Taker interrupts or vise versa.

I can swallow the main event if there's other good shit happening. Taker on the show keeps me interested. I want Owens to have a good feud for Mania, because he impressed the shit out of me last night. His trash talking to Ziggler was wonderful.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Days of our Reigns.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I still can't believe they're going with RR V HHH as the main event at At&T Stadium. Vince better pull some magic beans out of his ass to keep this thing from being one of the worst WM's of all the times.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Build to the AJ/KO IC title match for Mania starts tonight, I hope.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Isn't this usually the night where Taker returns or we find out who his opponent is?

I guess there's a chance the winner of this "award" gets challenged by Taker. The only thing is that it says no one has been worthy of the award "until now." Am I missing some sort of moment of historical significance lately?

That, or Trips is winning it with Roman interfering, I don't know though. It seems like the "award" is setting up a different angle.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Ideally I would love to see anything happen on Raw and that line still does amazing things creatively that the WWE has lost touch with now. I'm talking about that anything can happen mentality with a story to progress. HHH is going to WM 32 as champion and we know this, or do we?

Someone has to call out HHH for his title tonight live on Raw. Fans deserve a World title shot since they didn't receive one last night. The big question is who? Brock Lesnar has no point in challenging for the title since he lost. Ambrose doesn't either. Roman doesn't have challenge HHH either as he sees whoever at Mania in Dallas. Why not one of his NXT projects? 

Austin Aries makes the most sense to me for many reasons. You give him the big stage appearance, not official main roster debut. Fans on the RTWM will know who he is. He'll get a loud pop, not a crowd of boos. Aries comes out live on Raw and tells HHH that isn't some "spring chicken" and that he has been busting his ass for over a decade and a half. Austin says he has something to prove and if HHH is as good as he thinks he is, he'll put the title on the line in a one time, one night only, match. Which would be true, as I can't see these two ever fighting for the WWE title in the near future after this encounter. Match happens, HHH wins, Aries gets screwed over by Baron Corbin.

Starts the night off with HHH and his projects from NXT making Raw a bit more entertaining. Leaving us with a first time and one time only match for the WWE title live on Raw. How much more exciting does that get? Baron Corbin and Aries live on Raw.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Probably build Dudley Boys up for a belt run (which - I would like to see because they actually have credibility as heels but if it leads to an USO run, no buys!). Don't know about US scene unless ADR gets it back and defends at WM versus Cena. AJ Styles going for the IC belt would be good but he might need to squash guys like Dean.

Unless Reigns spears Steph and blows up HHH's vehicle, he's going to be a ZzZ fest.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Last night was one of the most drab PPV's of all time. Also one of the flattest endings, too. No one cared. They are fucked. If people think going back to an old man part timer is going to fix WM, they are sadly mistaken. And no one wants to see HHH/Reigns, especially as the main event. It's boring.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Man I just want new superstars to be on top for once..... and not be force fed Roman AKA Cena 2.0


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Why they even gave Reigns the title BEFORE this WM is beyond me. Instead of a "I want my first title" story, it's now the usual "give me my title back" story.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The build to the 'biggest WrestleMania of all time' starts here.

























:xzibit


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is going to be so shit :lmao

My condolences are with those of you watching it live tonight.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

That award needs to go to heel Cena.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

If this award is just some minor one time prop to get Reigns and HHH's feud elevated I swear guys... I'll.. I'll complain.


Anyways, no mention of Wyatt, and Lesnar and Ambrose look to be going to WM. So, uh, that sucks, wanted Wyatt to go against The Beast, but I guess it's better this way since Wyatt won't have to lose 3 WMs in a row.

JK guys who am I kidding he'll get pinned by Heath Slater and then go on about how he will conquer the machine and he is a god with new titans that he owns and the old guard are blahblabhalbhalbhalbah fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Taker to receive the award and Sting pulling a stunt like with Rollins' statue would be dope but we're getting Vince awarding himself and Reigns destroying it.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


After last night Bill Murray Agrees......

_*10:45 pm* Roman Reigns main events #REIGNS-A-MANIA against HHH_










*10:45 pm- ????*








*
???-???*_ Bill desperately tries to get his head right_









*???-11:12 am* Finally Bill comes to his senses as many of us have & determines he no longer wants to live on a planet where #WWELogic rules the day.....plus he saw the preview for Monday Night Raw


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

You guys are so pessimistic! Vince on his quarterly conference call says wrestlemania is gonna be great


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

vince will give himself the award


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The Wyatts will appear in a comedy skit with Goldust and R-Truth after their final burial last night...


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Rankles75 said:


> The Wyatts will appear in a comedy skit with Goldust and R-Truth after their final burial last night...


at this point, I'd take Wyatts as a comedy act than the way they've been booked. Comedy act > jobbing to Kane and Big Show :mj2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm just excited to see the start of the feud for whoever Taker is wrestling :draper2


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

They gotta hit a home run tonight to get me to go to Mania. Some stars better show up.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

So, HHH gets given this award to try and generate heat (doubt anyone will give a shit) and Reigns interrupts for a slightly awkward promo exchange. 

What happens then is either that he gets placed in some match with insurmountable odds or he will spear HHH and/or possibly Vince. 

Anyone else think this is their plan? 

I almost fell asleep typing that out.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Marv95 said:


> They gotta hit a home run tonight to get me to go to Mania. Some stars better show up.


I don't even care if they have some big names show up. I just want them to do something cool. I just want a reason to feel annoyed that I missed a Raw. They have had like 5 Raws in the last 5 years that would have totally sucked to have missed.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

A Raw the night after one of the worst PPV's in recent memory, this is going to be fun...


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Another Raw I will not be watching tonight. 3 straight weeks of no Raw (excluding the Daniel Bryan retirement Raw). Done pretty well I think


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

How is Reigns suppose to be the #1 contender when Lesnar made him look like a total chump?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

well the road to ratings in the toilet begins tonight


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I dont know if this is the night but, #SaveUSTaker .


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



LiterallyNothing said:


> I dont know if this is the night but, #SaveUSTaker .


not even can Taker save this hot garbage dumpster fire wwe has put forth


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Prayer Police said:


> How is Reigns suppose to be the [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] contender when Lesnar made him look like a total chump?


Because he won the #1 contender match...


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Just want to see Roman get his ass kicked


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Undertaker or John Cena will win the Excellence award and one will interrupt the other to set up their WrestleMania 32 match.

Well here's hoping anyway!

:taker vs. :cena4


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Of all the injured people why couldn't one of them have been Roman?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I dont even think I wanna watch Raw tonight after last nights fuckery Dean was robbed of his WM moment


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



deanambroselover said:


> I dont even think I wanna watch Raw tonight after last nights fuckery Dean was robbed of his WM moment


I skip to the good parts LOL if any


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



deanambroselover said:


> I dont even think I wanna watch Raw tonight after last nights fuckery Dean was robbed of his WM moment


Surely even you expected Reigns to win?

It was telegraphed yonks ago and there was no other way they were going to go other than Reigns being in the main event, and kayfabe wise, he had to go up against HHH, whether it was the right move or not.

They could have made it a Triple threat, but that was the only other option for Dean as he was never seriously going to main event over Roman on his own.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Watching for AJ and possible appearances from Brock/Cena/Cesaro/Orton/Rollins/Sting/Taker. Also another HOF inductee should be announced tonight.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Brock said:


> Surely even you expected Reigns to win?
> 
> It was telegraphed yonks ago and there was no other way they were going to go other than Reigns being in the main event, and kayfabe wise, he had to go up against HHH, whether it was the right move or not.
> 
> They could have made it a Triple threat, but that was the only other option for Dean as he was never seriously going to main event over Roman on his own.


Dean wasn't supposed to be in the final three of Royal Rumble it was supposed to be someone else but WWE changed so they could of had Dean win then but they didnt. Dean could of got his WM moment by winning last night but they didnt. Dean has been robbed of his WM moment and it wasn't so obvious as WWE could of swerved us


----------



## kabillions (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Spoiler: Next HOF Inductee



The Godfather



Looking forward to The Undertaker coming out to accept an award and thank Michelle McCool for the support back home in Parts Unknown.

But for real I feel like this award is setting up a Taker match but we'll see I guess.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



deanambroselover said:


> Dean wasn't supposed to be in the final three of Royal Rumble it was supposed to be someone else but WWE changed so they could of had Dean win then but they didnt. Dean could of got his WM moment by winning last night but they didnt. Dean has been robbed of his WM moment and it wasn't so obvious as WWE could of swerved us


They could have yes, but they were never really going to drop this HHH/Reigns feud and drop Reigns out of the main event IMHO. Like I said, the only other way I could have seen it going was to put Ambrose into that feud.

I'm not saying I agree with all this shit, just being realistic and looking at it logically. I thought they'd drop Ambrose back into the IC picture tbh, so I'm even surprised they are going ahead with giving him Lesnar, apparently.

He should be built up though, definitely. He's probably the most over guy they have, and have had for quite a while.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> Dean wasn't supposed to be in the final three of Royal Rumble it was supposed to be someone else but WWE changed so they could of had Dean win then but they didnt. Dean could of got his WM moment by winning last night but they didnt. Dean has been robbed of his WM moment and it wasn't so obvious as WWE could of swerved us


Shut the fuck up... For real now. Either you are high from masturbating over Dean, that you can't think rationally or I dunno how someone can post all the day in every damn thread the same wanking shit.

Alone in the last 10 minutes here I found at least 4 posts with the same shit in 3 different threads.


----------



## AndreL (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Tonight starts the build of HHH/Reigns, Ambrose/Lesnar (Texas Death Match or No Holds Barred as per PG standards), Charlotte/Banks/Lynch. Owens/Styles and (hopefully) Taker/Cena. Add a US title ladder match and a Bray Wyatt WIN (instead of jobbing to Lesnar) and we should be inn for a great Wrestlemania.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



AndreL said:


> *We should be inn for a great Wrestlemania.*


Either you've had to much to drink......










OR, you've hadn't had enough.....









Since this is #WWELogic were all living under than DAMMIT you can NEVER have enough to drink to get through Monday Night BORE on the road to #REIGNS-A-MANIA there is no BOTTOM to any bottle.










Friends don't let friends watch Raw sober


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

Taker Vs Cena
HHH Vs Reigns
Brock Vs Ambrose
AJ Vs Owens

If we get all four of these matches for Mania ill be more then happy.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

In before the fuckery


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

From the one and only /u/FalconArrow on Reddit who reported Elimination Chamber occuring in May, Samoa Joe's debut at the end of NXT Unstoppable, Kevin Owens Monday Night Raw debut, Ryback winning the Intercontinental Championship etc..

"Regardless of whatever trash last night was, watch Raw from beginning to end tonight.

You just might get an early christmas present."

CM Punks profile added.

Cena uploading the picture.

Takers opponent not in the roster.

They're in Chicago.

You know what this means....

RETURNING DARREN YOUNG TAKING ON ADAM ROSE ON THE PRE SHOW!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



BlackoutLAS said:


> From the one and only /u/FalconArrow on Reddit who reported Elimination Chamber occuring in May, Samoa Joe's debut at the end of NXT Unstoppable, Kevin Owens Monday Night Raw debut, Ryback winning the Intercontinental Championship etc..
> 
> "Regardless of whatever trash last night was, watch Raw from beginning to end tonight.
> 
> ...


Is this legit that this guy said we should expect something special tonight? 

If so and he's referring to The Undertaker then I can't say I'll be in any way excited.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Marrakesh said:


> Is this legit that this guy said we should expect something special tonight?
> 
> If so and he's referring to The Undertaker then I can't say I'll be in any way excited.


Yes he actually said that. If he really thinks Undertaker doing his yearly expected return will in any way make us forget that embarisment of a show last night he's in for a shock.


----------



## Lil B (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Not supporting this shit product until Roman is not shoved down our throats anymore


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I think this Excellence award thing could be interesting. And kicking off the show, it better be, because it sets the tone for the 3 hours. After sacrificing 3.5 hours of my life yesterday, I need to be compensated today.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

LOL at that reddit idiot. So much yawn. And that card proposed aboved SUCKS for WM.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Falconarrow is pretty solid generally. 

I don't think it's something like "Taker returning" since I don't think guys on reddit/WF see that as some kind of amazing development.

Might be something more shocking like a debut or a turn.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I bet it's something shit. Like fuck am I getting my hopes yet again only to be let down.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

So many of the so called "insiders" have been wrong so much recently that it'd be ridiculous to get your hopes up or believe this one.


----------



## AdamAMMP (Apr 1, 2012)

Im guessing cena gets the award and taker comes out.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



ShowStopper said:


> So many of the so called "insiders" have been wrong so much recently that it'd be ridiculous to get your hopes up or believe this one.


falconarrow hasn't been wrong from my knowledge, and has broke some stories nobody else was predicting, I'm incline to believe him.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Reigns got F5'd not even 5 mins into the match last night and was only saved by Ambrose breaking up the pin.

And this is the guy who we're suppose to be taking super serial in the main event of the ''biggest Wrestlemania of all time''?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



KingJohn said:


> falconarrow hasn't been wrong from my knowledge, and has broke some stories nobody else was predicting, I'm incline to believe him.


Yeah, right. But he's not willing to say what it is? Gee, I wonder why. Great way to protect himself.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



JokersLastLaugh said:


> Of all the injured people why couldn't one of them have been Roman?


Because having a moveset greatly increases chance of injury due to you taking more risks with your body.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

FalconArrow's now claiming that whatever it is that happens is happening at the start of the show...

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/472qb3/tonight/d09rksz

With the Vincent J McMahon Award segment already announced to kick off the show, it's certainly tied with that...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The script is changed so much that you can never believe this sort of shit.

At most we'll get a Cena and/or Taker return. That's it.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



BlackoutLAS said:


> "Regardless of whatever trash last night was, watch Raw from beginning to end tonight.


While I would really like to believe there's hope, these last 18 or so months I've come to realize the reality of the situation, thanks in part to the E ditching the "_*Dark Knight*_" theme of "Everything Burns" to adopting the theme via the *"Dark Knight Rises"*.....








Yep no despair without hope & after last night it was obvious who the fans HOPED to see win but then were left with #REIGNS-A-MANIA so congrats "_My spirit broke first NOT my body_" Nope my hand is still free to CHANGE THE CHANNEL.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Welp, I hope it's something *great.* The product needs it right now in the absolute worst way. What we're getting right now is downright trash.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I can't really think of anything that would get me excited, maybe a Becky nip slip but thats about it.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I know the Award is a storyline thing but if i was real it is easy who I would give it to....

Jim Johnston. 

All the iconic music he has composed. Think of the great themes, most were him. Then there is the music for promos and such. He has been making music that people still sing and remember after over 30 years in the business. He is truly Vincent J. McMahon Legacy of Excellence Award worthy. 

I would mark out if it were him, thaat being said it is not flashy enough for Vince to put on TV until Johnson dies and even then he prob wont agnolage him


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

If Punk returned and caved in Roman's skull, I'd be delighted.

I would cry tears of laughter if it was actually Reigns who gets the McMahon award.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I would mark out if CM Punk returned after all he said about WWE and also the whole UFC signing being fake


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

https://www.facebook.com/wwe/

Brock just assaulted Dean before Raw


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

You know, i'm actually expecting this RAW to be good. The post PPV ones usually are. It'll raise everyone's hopes just the tiniest bit, but we shouldn't get used to it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Deeds said:


> https://www.facebook.com/wwe/
> 
> Brock just assaulted Dean before Raw


This feud going to be fucking sick.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> You know, i'm actually expecting this RAW to be good. The post PPV ones usually are. It'll raise everyone's hopes just the tiniest bit, but we shouldn't get used to it.


I think our standards have really been lowered over the years. 'Good' Raw's are now just ones were SOMETHING or ANYTHING of note actually happens :ti 

So, this might qualify under that bracket. I could see them throwing a bunch of stuff at the wall tonight with Reigns. They are in a position were they have to.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The very first thing in the Lesnar/Ambrose singles feud is one of them going through a windscreen :mark: :mark:

:banderas


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Didn't even realise Lesnar was on Raw tonight but turns out he is.

:mark:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Brock said:


> They could have yes, but they were never really going to drop this HHH/Reigns feud and drop Reigns out of the main event IMHO. Like I said, the only other way I could have seen it going was to put Ambrose into that feud.
> 
> I'm not saying I agree with all this shit, just being realistic and looking at it logically. I thought they'd drop Ambrose back into the IC picture tbh, so I'm even surprised they are going ahead with giving him Lesnar, apparently.
> 
> He should be built up though, definitely. He's probably the most over guy they have, and have had for quite a while.


Yeah I know the whole Roman thing was gonna happen but I just hoped for a serve and Dean getting his moment I really am a fan of his and where he came from busting his ass on the indys. Dean losing the IC title for nothing really sucks he was giving that belt prestiage. Dean vs Brock its just gonna be like last night suplexing him all over I dont see the point in that. No disrespect to Brock as I have been a fan of his since his first run but Dean deserves better than that


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I am not excited for Raw at all. Wyatts are a joke after last night and Ambrose looks weak as fuck, so him being a threat to Lesnar is a joke too. Fucking Fillerlane killed this mania hype for me.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WE HAVE SIX WEEKS TO BUILD WM! PLEASE DONT FUCK THIS UP WWE! THINK OF THE INNOCENT CIVILIANS OF DALLAS!!! :cry


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701893266812366849


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Deeds said:


> https://www.facebook.com/wwe/
> 
> Brock just assaulted Dean before Raw


And the downfall of Dean begins fuck you WWE


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Deeds said:


> The very first thing in the Lesnar/Ambrose singles feud is one of them going through a windscreen :mark: :mark:
> 
> :banderas


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



deanambroselover said:


> I would mark out if CM Punk returned after all he said about WWE and also the whole UFC signing being fake


In storyline, Punk walked out with the belt right after his MITB match. So how did that nice shiny CM Punk nameplate get on that belt?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

If they make Brock - Ambrose a hardcore match you may be able to hide Dean being so much smaller than him. It could be sick with them two bumping all over the stadium and backstage at Mania.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> In storyline, Punk walked out with the belt right after his MITB match. So how did that nice shiny CM Punk nameplate get on that belt?


He created his own name plate


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I was totally expecting WWE to have Dean be directionless, but it looks like Brock vs Dean might be the next Mania match confirmed :mark: If they play this right and let Dean go psycho, and have the match be a hardcore one, this could be GOOD!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



deanambroselover said:


> And the downfall of Dean begins fuck you WWE


IF they have Dean retaliate (They've got six weeks so he has to ) then this will be the best thing they've ever done for Ambrose. 

We all want Psycho Ambrose so lets fucking pray this is were it begins.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



deanambroselover said:


> And the downfall of Dean begins fuck you WWE


It began at Survivor Series. Not even a heel turn can save Ambrose at this point. He's a glorified jobber for the main eventers...


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I am not dissing the feud as im sure it will be amazing but I wish Dean was winning the title


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

They made CM Punk look very legit against Lesnar (that was pre-suplex spam mode though) at Summerslam so they can definitely do that with Ambrose as well.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Amazing how this company runs through talent in favor of teacher's muscle pets.

Punk, Bryan, Rusev, Wyatt, Ambrose ....

Shit ...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lesnar/Amrose :mark:

Praying to god we get Stylez/Owens set up on this Raw :mark:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Bullydully said:


> Lesnar/Amrose :mark:
> 
> *Praying to god we get Stylez/Owens set up on this Raw* :mark:


Yea, me too. I think this is a near certainty. 

I wonder what the fuck Jericho is going to be left with? He just did the job for Styles at FastLane and had originally come back to feud with Ambrose (so the rumors say anyway)

Wouldn;t surprise me if it ends up Kane/Show/Ryback and Jericho against the four Wyatts at Mania :lol Doubt Jericho would be best pleased with that but I can't see much else there for him.


----------



## chicosantana (Oct 30, 2011)

Apparently will be Owens vs Wyatt at Mania but not sure how that will work?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

That fan footage video was awesome. 


If you can't get into this fued just don't watch the fucking product


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

*Something very significant happening on RAW tonight?*



> Reddit user falconarrow, who apparently has inside information and has correctly leaked information in the past, posted the following about tonight's RAW:
> 
> Regardless of whatever trash last night was, watch Raw from beginning to end tonight.
> 
> ...


I think it has to do with Taker. He's my pick for the award tonight.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Dean goin to the hospital.

Dont worry, lil buddy. The big dog will beat brock up for ya

That will surely get the fans on romans side


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> *Something very significant happening on RAW tonight?*
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has to do with Taker. He's my pick for the award tonight.


:wow


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Sting was reported being at DFW airport this morning according to 103.3 ESPN Dallas.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Ambrose has left the arena in an Ambulance;

https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153549133241443/


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I don't want to jinx anything but it sounds like RAW is going to be pretty damn good tonight.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Who cares about Sting/Undertaker anymore lmao. Sting lost clean to SETH ROLLINS. It's not an attraction anymore.

I'm going to be super pissed if Ambrose isn't on the show tonight.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*










:lmao


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Marrakesh said:


> IF they have Dean retaliate (They've got six weeks so he has to ) then this will be the best thing they've ever done for Ambrose.
> 
> We all want Psycho Ambrose so lets fucking pray this is were it begins.


1000$ agree, this may be the best thing to happen to Dean.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Erik. said:


> Ambrose has left the arena in an Ambulance;
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/wwe/videos/10153549133241443/


_*Around 10 PM tonight*_









:lelbrock


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Who cares about Sting/Undertaker anymore lmao. Sting lost clean to SETH ROLLINS. It's not an attraction anymore.


Even Lesnar would lose if he was paralyzed for a couple seconds. So Rousey is not an attraction anymore because she lost?!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm fairly optimistic for tonight's show, even though after the shit PPV last night I have no right to be...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



DeeGuy said:


> :lmao


:ha


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Aw man, that means no Dean on Raw tonight?  Unless he breaks out of the hospital and comes back :lol I wouldn't put it past him tbh.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> *Something very significant happening on RAW tonight?*
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has to do with Taker. He's my pick for the award tonight.


The return of Kevin Nash, obviously. Because SOMEONE sent him a text message.....but I'm not going to speculate who did. That's a mystery that will take months to solve and definitely not culminate in an HHH vs. Kevin Nash match.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

People seem to be actually excited about tonight's show. WWE cannot afford to a letdown show tonight, although the probability of that is high. If they have a great show tonight they will have the fans interested in WM.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Aw man, that means no Dean on Raw tonight?  Unless he breaks out of the hospital and comes back :lol I wouldn't put it past him tbh.


Of course Dean is showing up. He'll probably escape from the hospital. :lmao

I'm glad that WWE seems to be going full steam ahead for Mania. FastLane didn't leave me excited for RAW but now I can't wait to watch.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Empress said:


> I don't want to jinx anything but it sounds like RAW is going to be pretty damn good tonight.


Good cause I'm about to head there and I won't be getting drunk on $12 Budweisers.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Are you fucking kidding me Dean has gone to the hospital so hes not gonna be on Raw this just gets worse


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Good cause I'm about to head there and I won't be getting drunk on $12 Budweisers.


I hope you enjoy the show. Rise above any boo's. :reigns2

The Brock/Ambrose segment got me excited. I had no interest in a feud between them after FastLane. 

Someone from reddit claimed that something would happen that would be "an early Christmas" gift. For me, that's Reigns turning heel. But it could be so many different things to other people.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Reddit user Falcon Arrow, who has leaked some scoops in the past including The Undertaker's return at WWE Battleground last year. Falcon Arrow posted the following on Reddit regarding tonight's RAW

"Regardless of whatever trash last night was, watch Raw from beginning to end tonight.

You just might get an early christmas present."

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0222/607905/big-surprise-on-wwe-raw-tonight/


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

DETROIT GON BE ROWDY TONIGHT!


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

No information there whatsoever. Literally anyone could post a message like that. It's so vague that he can claim to be correct pretty much regardless of what happens tonight.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Empress said:


> I hope you enjoy the show. Rise above any boo's. :reigns2
> 
> The Brock/Ambrose segment got me excited. I had no interest in a feud between them after FastLane.
> 
> Someone from reddit claimed that something would happen that would be "an early Christmas" gift. For me, that's Reigns turning heel. But it could be so many different things to other people.


Sounds like John Cena returning....lol.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Leon Knuckles said:


> DETROIT GON BE ROWDY TONIGHT!


Lol prolly not. We used to be Cena country. The only rowdy thing we ever did was chanting New Day sucks before they turned.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Dave Meltzer said he did t know what it was but it could happen at the beginning what if Punk returns ?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Would be nice if Rollins had a miraculous, super human knee recovery...


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

_Save_Us_Punk_


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Anyone have any faith in Meltzer and Falcon Arrow teasing something huge for Raw?

"early christmas present" apparently.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Empress said:


> I hope you enjoy the show. Rise above any boo's. :reigns2
> 
> The Brock/Ambrose segment got me excited. I had no interest in a feud between them after FastLane.
> 
> Someone from reddit claimed that something would happen that would be "an early Christmas" gift. For me, that's Reigns turning heel. But it could be so many different things to other people.


A Reigns heel turn would be enough Christmas gifts for the next 3 years for me.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

i hope we get Dolph vs owens rematch tonight.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

There's no way Dean's crazy ass aint' limping in with a neckbrace to whoop Brock's ass with a damn wheelchair :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

The surprise to me is so many of you are still watching live.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



mightymike1986 said:


> Sounds like John Cena returning....lol.


Maybe a heel Cena after all these years of begging. I could accept that. But the crazy thing is that Cena would probably get over with a lot of folks who can't stand him. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

The surprise is that Vince has been dead the entire time and only Roman can see him.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Mra22 said:


> Reddit user Falcon Arrow, who has leaked some scoops in the past including The Undertaker's return at WWE Battleground last year. Falcon Arrow posted the following on Reddit regarding tonight's RAW
> 
> "Regardless of whatever trash last night was, watch Raw from beginning to end tonight.
> 
> ...


You should probably add Meltzer cosigned Falcon before they close the thread.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I won't be watching, but maybe Taker gets the award and Sting interrupts and says that he deserves the award more than Taker. HHH getting the award with Reigns interrupting is far too predictable and unnecessary to garner heat for their feud.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

You know what I REALLY want to see? Another Owens-Ziggler match.

Triple H accepts the award, goes on about pushing talent, "Cult of Personality" hits, boom, Wrestlemania, Punk VS Haitch.

:mark: :mark:

:fuckyeah


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Continuum said:


> i hope we get Dolph vs owens rematch tonight.


:surprise:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Rocketmansid said:


> :surprise:


raw wouldnt be raw if it didnt have that match!


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

I guess ideally we can hope they are going to somehow try to fix their 2nd year fuck up with Reigns


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



> I know what it is and as of now it begins the show.
> Always subject to change though.


from that FalconArrow reddit guy


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

If Reigns' music hits to begin the show, I'm going to laugh incredibly hard.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol prolly not. We used to be Cena country. The only rowdy thing we ever did was chanting New Day sucks before they turned.


WHY YOU SHATTER MY DREAMS? :cry

WHERE THE BLACK PEOPLE AT? :kobe4


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Big Show in the main event confirmed.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



> I know what it is and as of now it begins the show.
> Always subject to change though.


FalconArrow replied to Meltzer


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

I'm calling Taker. Vince wouldn't attach his father's name to it if it was a ploy.
Big news, the most respected name in the business, a month before Mania: It's Taker.
Unless they decide to ride on Hitman's illness which would be sad or they've convinced Shawn or Austin to wrestle again.
Might be the Rock though, I'm confused.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



THE SHIV said:


> I won't be watching, but maybe Taker gets the award and Sting interrupts and says that he deserves the award more than Taker. HHH getting the award with Reigns interrupting is far too predictable and unnecessary to garner heat for their feud.


Which is why they'll do it.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Continuum said:


> raw wouldnt be raw if it didnt have that match!


True. :grin2:


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

*Since Titus O'Neil got suspended for 60 days, after grabbing Vince. Roman is getting suspended for the rest of the year for punching Vince.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Holy shit, so much hype for tonight


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

undertaker isnt much of a surprise...


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

if it's the undertaker i fucking quit....he's not even a surprise anymore, more of a when then if


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Still gunna dvr


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

The only way Undertaker would be surprising shortly before WM is if he comes out without the gimmick and announces his retirement. Can't see that happening though

Its definitely not CM Punk, he has a multi-fight contract with UFC, there is no way he'd get out of that without the news already being out there.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Instead of a huge return like a lot of people seem to be expecting, I see a huge shake up in storylines happening with a few possible returns of the usual suspects. I'll keep my expectations in check, because God knows we've all been let down before.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

I hope it's something related to that hockey player Cena posted the other day.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

There's no way I'm watching this crap live. Taker, Sting, and Cena would all be letdowns, so I doubt I would consider it to be a "big surprise".


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Captain Edd said:


> The only way Undertaker would be surprising shortly before WM is if he comes out without the gimmick and announces his retirement. Can't see that happening though
> 
> Its definitely not CM Punk, he has a multi-fight contract with UFC, there is no way he'd get out of that without the news already being out there.


Plus didn't Punk just have surgery? I haven't really kept up with him, but even if by some miracle he got out of his contract I don't think he'd be in any shape to wrestle.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Can't wait to see how shit everything is.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Leon Knuckles said:


> WHY YOU SHATTER MY DREAMS? :cry
> 
> WHERE THE BLACK PEOPLE AT? :kobe4


"New Day sucks" and "Let's Go Cena/Cena sucks chants" already and it's not even a third filled; maybe tonight will be rowdy.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Maybe they will set up Sting/Taker for WM.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



KingofKings1281 said:


> Plus didn't Punk just have surgery? I haven't really kept up with him, but even if by some miracle he got out of his contract I don't think he'd be in any shape to wrestle.


Yeah something about his back, he had to push his first UFC fight back and won't compete during the summer like planned. No way he's fighting at Wrestlemania


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



The Last Marauder said:


> Anyone have any faith in Meltzer and Falcon Arrow teasing something huge for Raw?
> 
> "early christmas present" apparently.


Watch it be Cena


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Captain Edd said:


> Yeah something about his back, he had to push his first UFC fight back and won't compete during the summer like planned. No way he's fighting at Wrestlemania


I figured. When you think about it, there really isn't a huge name out there that hasn't been around in a while that would be a big surprise. Goldberg and Angle (not sure if he's done with TNA) would be the only two that actually shocked me.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Probably Underaker on RAw outside of that I don't know maybe an NXT Call-up or Goldberg returns.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

I'm seriously struggling to think of a scenario where Raw opening gets my balls all tingly. It's just gonna be an Undertaker appearance, aint it?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Big Show face turn

:vince2


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Well WWE these next 6 weeks should build WM up strong, highly unlikely they will do that but we shall see, WWE has surprised us before and stayed hot for quite sometime. Really interested to see where they take KO with the IC title, Taker, Styles and of course the Dean/Brock stuff, even the divas title situation.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

That guy delivers and when he says it is going to be fucking epic, best believe it most probably maybe not surely be epic.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Here comes the moneyyyyy.....money money money money


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



deanambroselover said:


> Are you fucking kidding me Dean has gone to the hospital so hes not gonna be on Raw this just gets worse


He's going to be there. Calm down.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I feel kinda like a dick for buying an $80 ticket, I forgot how gotdamn amazing the sightlines in the Joe are. I could've bought a $20 nosebleed ticket and still have had a great view.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

I hope either Punk returns or Shane comes back


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



dclikewah said:


> Here comes the moneyyyyy.....money money money money


migh as well change that to "THERE GOES THE MONEY"


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

An early XMas present for me would be
a)Reigns or Cena heel turn or
b)A HUGE, dream match is set up for Mania.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

It's gonna be shit but I'm watching live so I can be a part of the live discussion meltdown.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Fuck I am excited for Raw now 

1st the Brock attack on Ambrose 

Now this 

Lets fucking go baby!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

falcon who? probably trolling or a wwe plant.


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



mattheel said:


> Would be nice if Rollins had a miraculous, super human knee recovery...


My god how amazing that would be XD.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Punk is a top fav of mine but guys : HE'S NOT RETURNING!

And Taker or Cena or Sting isn't surprises.

A heel Roman. A heel Cena. A fucking giant swerve. Seth. Batista. Goldberg. Those are surprises.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Early Christmas present is vague as hell unless it's Stone Cold Santa.. lol..

Vince likes celeb enforcers.. maybe someone UFC flavoured for the WM ME?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Nice Photo at the airport there kid with the WWE hat ﻿


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Punk?

:xzibit 

More chance of me turning up. It better be fucking big and not just a damp squib tbh.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

All my hate for that fucking prick Cm punk will be gone if he came back...Still a prick tho lol


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

I'm surprised so many people think Punk will come back. He isn't coming back anytime soon.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Terry Funk is coming back to wrestle Brock.

You heard it here first.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

There better be a fucking swerve or something shocking. Taker / face Cena / Sting isn't exciting.

Give me a healthy :rollins to get his belt back for a triple threat.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I feel kinda like a dick for buying an $80 ticket, I forgot how gotdamn amazing the sightlines in the Joe are. I could've bought a $20 nosebleed ticket and still have had a great view.


Humble Brag... Wish I was there, should be interesting.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Heel Cena?
CM Punk? Unlikely or is it? 
NXT Main roster Debut? Likely
Bullet Club? Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows joining AJ Styles? 
Goldberg?


I'm not staying awake for this as this is WWE after all.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Smarkout said:


> I'm surprised so many people think Punk will come back. He isn't coming back anytime soon.


I blame Cena for that instagram post lol


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Suckers gonna tune in, 3 hours later everyone's bitching about what a shit raw it was yet again

Every week it's the same old shit


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Believe That said:


> All my hate for that fucking prick Cm punk will be gone if he came back...Still a prick tho lol


but still one of the greats in the ring.


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Cena returns and gets inserted into the main event! :supercena

Honestly as stupid as that sounds XD, i wouldn't even care if that actually happened hahah.

But being realistic here, probably either a Taker return or The Rock Appears. Would definitely lose my shit if it's Punk but there's not a chance in hell that's happening lol. Besides that, there is really nothing that would really surprise me if i saw it, i may go "oh..cool" then be done with it.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

People actually think Punk is returning :ha

It'll be big match John never giving up and overcoming another injury :cena5


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Punk is a top fav of mine but guys : HE'S NOT RETURNING!
> 
> And Taker or Cena or Sting isn't surprises.
> 
> A heel Roman. A heel Cena. A fucking giant swerve. Seth. Batista. Goldberg. Those are surprises.


I hope you're right, some of those could be ok.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

It isn't going to be Punk. I'd happy to be wrong and would eat my crow if he did...but it isn't happening.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Lodi Lawless said:


> Humble Brag... Wish I was there, should be interesting.


Lol, you say that now but the 20 minute Authority promos haven't started yet. Plus Dog Ziggler and no fast forward button... ugh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

People getting all worked up that Raw is going to be great because of one report. People literally never learn. :lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



VitoCorleone said:


> but still one of the greats in the ring.


I know 

Just bitter he left :frown2:


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Smarkout said:


> I'm surprised so many people think Punk will come back. He isn't coming back anytime soon.


Why let a silly little thing like a contract or recent back surgery get in the way of fantasy scenarios?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

I hope the surprise lives up to the hype. 

I'll take a Shane McMahon return or Cena/Reigns turning heel.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



ShowStopper said:


> People getting all worked up that Raw is going to be great because of one report. People literally never learn. :lol


Everyone wants the product to be good. So we hang on to any hope.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



SpeedStick said:


> Nice Photo at the airport there kid with the WWE hat ﻿


Is that Goldberg?
Don't Tell me he is facing Undertaker.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



ShowStopper said:


> People getting all worked up that Raw is going to be great because of one report. People literally never learn. :lol


The ones who think Punk is going to be back... Yikes post traumatic WWE disorder.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Big Show heel turn :ti


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Only good surprise for me would be Shane O-Mac.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



TheatricalEssence said:


> Everyone wants the product to be good. So we hang on to any hope.


I get that. I do, too. But come on, now..


----------



## Jmlp (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Mra22 said:


> Dave Meltzer said he did t know what it was but it could happen at the beginning what if Punk returns ?


highly doubtful


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lol why does Lillian have a tron and theme song?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



ShowStopper said:


> I get that. I do, too. But come on, now..


To be fair, they only got me watching tonight because of the Lesnar/Ambrose video.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

No Goldberg please. That doesn't excite me at all.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Lodi Lawless said:


> The ones who think Punk is going to be back... Yikes post traumatic WWE disorder.


I do think Punk will be back in 3-5 years though. 

Leave it to the WWE to put on a bad PPV and have most of us excited about what the "surprise" may be a day later. All of a sudden, I'm interested in the RTM. I should know better but I cling to hope. :crying:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Superstars opening with Summer Rae; big response shockingly. 

Going up against Foxy. Similar reaction.

Summer with a live mic. Buried Foxys role in divas revolution; good heat.


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol why does Lillian have a tron and theme song?


I went to the last RAW at Nassau (the go home show to Elimination Chamber) with some friends and JBL + Booker T were cheered so loud and the boos that Michael Cole got I will never forget lol.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

- If Wyatt cuts a pipebomb on his shitty booking
- If Reigns comes out and cuts a promo shitting on the fans
- If Big Show/Kane announce their retirement

:sodone











































Too bad none of those things will happen. :ti


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Hope is the only thing why im still watching this awful product.
Even without the report that tonights going to be something special i still hope for a super dupa great fucking show.
hopefully i will not get disappointed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Booker T's getting hot :lol


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Hey, what should we do with Roman tonight after his big win last night? Let's give him a 30 second promo backstage with JoJo followed by a pointless tag-team match to close the night and leave everyone scratching their heads.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Brock attacking Dean angle setting up on the pre-show right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

People crack me up, I swear to God. :lol


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I said I wasn't going to watch this shit live tonight but this "Big surprise" has me interested, Why do I put myself through this? Ambrose vs Lesnar is exciting.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Whatever it is, it's probably going to be mediocre at best. :draper2


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Random guesses that could be worthy of the hype: Angle, Shane McMahon, Austin, Cena is literally superman and is back.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Arkham258 said:


> Suckers gonna tune in, 3 hours later everyone's bitching about what a shit raw it was yet again
> 
> Every week it's the same old shit


This is a quality post.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Trublez said:


> - If Wyatt cuts a pipebomb on his shitty booking
> - If Reigns comes out and cuts a promo shitting on the fans
> 
> 
> Too bad none of those things will happen. :ti


I live for the day that Reigns lets that ether run through his veins. 

He'll come out to the ring and hear the boos. This time, he's had enough and quote Kanye, "Shut the fuck up and enjoy the greatness". He needs to be a narcissistic heel. 

20 more minutes to go before we find out what the real surprise is.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*








[/url]via Imgflip Meme Maker[/IMG]


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Cena or Taker would be disappointing. Has to be something much bigger than them.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Plato said:


> Whatever it is, it's probably going to be mediocre at best. :draper2


Yep, it's probably just Taker and/or Cena/Sting returning for an underwhelming feud. I think I'll just read the results later on.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena or Taker would be disappointing. Has to be something much bigger than them.


We've been let down with crap like this before, I wouldn't hold your breath brotha.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Nobody is going to watch RAW from beginning to end tonight. This guy is on fucking crack.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Why are people holding out for Punk? What reason is there for it to be him?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I must say, that backstage video with Brock's attack, man - Attitude Era memories.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Empress said:


> Trublez said:
> 
> 
> > - If Wyatt cuts a pipebomb on his shitty booking
> ...


Funny thing is he would be great as one and booked as lead company heel and face of the authority but wwe going to book him in a way that makes people hate him


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Is that Goldberg?
> Don't Tell me he is facing Undertaker.


I don't know that just a nice photo but according to rumors Sting and Goldberg being considered by WWE for The Undertaker at #WrestleMania so we going to see


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

We're falling for this "big surprise" angle again? Better watch from beginning to end!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> Why are people holding out for Punk? What reason is there for it to be him?


Blind optimism at the toes of a crusing defeat.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Big pop for Stardust. Even bigger one for the Long Island Iced Z.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Reigns or Cena going heel or gtfo.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

They're saying the opening segment is blank on the script. I guess it's something relatively good.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Jimmy Wang Yang!!


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Snake Plissken said:


> I said I wasn't going to watch this shit live tonight but this "Big surprise" has me interested, Why do I put myself through this? Ambrose vs Lesnar is exciting.


I'm giving it a miss live this week. Just too much filler in this 3 hour show to keep me engaged.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

From Cena's Instagram:

1.You'll never see him coming
2.Anarchist
3.CM Punk's twitter avatar


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

They better do a ton before the third hour to keep me from watching Better Call Saul.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Tamina vs Taker at WM, The clash of Titans. Calling it now!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Goddamn - still don't understand how anyone thinks Brie is the worse looking Bella. :lenny


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Cena returns to go full heel and AA a dummy of the cancer kid into a coffin, then put on a Kane mask while having sex with the dummy plz. That angle might just save Mania for me.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Snake Plissken said:


> I said I wasn't going to watch this shit live tonight but this "Big surprise" has me interested, Why do I put myself through this? Ambrose vs Lesnar is exciting.


The big surprise might be crap.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*










So what was the point in last night?

I guess I'm glad Harper is at least not injured.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> From Cena's Instagram:
> 
> 1.You'll never see him coming
> 2.Anarchist
> 3.CM Punk's twitter avatar


I find that bull crap.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Erik. said:


> So what was the point in last night?
> 
> I guess I'm glad Harper is at least not injured.


I expect the Wyatt Family to lose...AGAIN.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Brollins said:


> Tamina vs Taker at WM, The clash of Titans. Calling it now!


The Wrestlemania 7 revenge angle, I like it. MONEY :vince$


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

:lol 

Are people seriously thinking CM Punk is coming back? He has SIGNED for the UFC and is going to be having a match with them. He has ZERO reason to come back to the WWE.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



THE SHIV said:


> The surprise to me is so many of you are still watching live.


Does having it on in the background while I nap or web browse or game count as live?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Five minutes of Rikishi giving the stinkface to Reigns.

"I did it for da people."


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Erik. said:


> So what was the point in last night?
> 
> I guess I'm glad Harper is at least not injured.


A rematch probably means the Wyatt's get their "win" back but they still don't have any credibility unless something major happens. 

We're less than 10 minutes away from the "surprise".


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Erik. said:


> .


Waylon Mercy looking fat as hell. Don't feed him anymore.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Miz speaking for all of us - "how many times do we have to watch KO v Dolph Ziggler" :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Empress said:


> *A rematch probably means the Wyatt's get their "win" back but they still don't have any credibility unless something major happens.
> 
> *We're less than 10 minutes away from the "surprise".


Proably and yeah.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

a miz/ziggler feud?

they should team up.

miggler


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



squarebox said:


> I'm giving it a miss live this week. Just too much filler in this 3 hour show to keep me engaged.


Yeah 3 hours is too long for sure, got my coffee at the ready, I'm not even sure that will keep me awake, really hope the show isn't a snooze fest.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Rocketmansid said:


> I find that bull crap.


Well he did post a picture of AJ Styles before debut and another picture of a truck that had the word "Asian" and "Ramen" right before shinsuke nakamura signing announcement so following the same path and sequence of you'll never see him coming then the anarchist then punk's avatar on twitter means ...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



all in all... said:


> a miz/ziggler feud?
> 
> they should team up.
> 
> miggler


No feud but a tag team could work and be entertaining. With Miz's Hollywood character/gimmick and Dolph's showoff character/gimmick they would make a good pairing.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

I'm actually excited.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I can't believe I'm in England and I'm actually staying up for this, especially after last night. It's been ages since I watched live and you would have thought I'd learned my lesson by now. 

Definitely going to need to be high!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Erik. said:


> So what was the point in last night?
> 
> I guess I'm glad Harper is at least not injured.


Did somebody say 50/50 booking :vince


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Erik. said:


> So what was the point in last night?
> 
> I guess I'm glad Harper is at least not injured.


At this point it is and was to fill time. Have no clue where they're going with this feud.


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Reigns gets pinned.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Snake Plissken said:


> Yeah 3 hours is too long for sure, got my coffee at the ready, I'm not even sure that will keep me awake,* really hope the show isn't a snooze fest.*


*
*

More than likely it will be.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Midnight Rocker said:


> I must say, that backstage video with Brock's attack, man - Attitude Era memories.


I just seen that video man.. I marked :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

E + C crashing the pre show!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Empress said:


> I live for the day that Reigns lets that ether run through his veins.
> 
> He'll come out to the ring and hear the boos. This time, he's had enough and quote Kanye, "Shut the fuck up and enjoy the greatness". He needs to be a narcissistic heel.
> 
> 20 more minutes to go before we find out what the real surprise is.



Reigns could definitely use an Alonzo Harris moment.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Opening with the award ceremony.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

oh look its the two unfunny old guys who were never funny anyway


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



KuritaDavion said:


> At this point it is and was to fill time. Have no clue where they're going with this feud.


It is just a pointless storyline.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol why does Lillian have a tron and theme song?


every fucker has to have one I suppose


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

(43 members and 62 guests)

Not a lot of people in here tonight :lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Turn on USA... dude flying around on a jetpack on NCIS. Do people actually watch that shit (pot calling kettle back watching pro-wrestling)?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> More than likely it will be.


I agree, I'll probably regret staying awake for this, i hope they deliver since its WrestleMania season but the build ups haven't been that good over the last couple of years.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



dclikewah said:


> The Wrestlemania 7 revenge angle, I like it. MONEY :vince$


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Here we go!!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Welp. I'm hyped for Raw. 

Let's go!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

Here we fucking go!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Raw opening to loud CM Punk chants; doubt that makes the air. Lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WWE is such a disappointing piece of shit that a good show top to bottom would be a sufficient enough "surprise" to me.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



KingofKings1281 said:


> They're saying the opening segment is blank on the script. I guess it's something relatively good.


That would actually be an apt script for the whole show, just 50 blank pages.

Except page 51, which reads "Roman wins LOL"


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

And the moment we've been waiting for!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



ShowStopper said:


> People getting all worked up that Raw is going to be great because of one report. People literally never learn. :lol


Just watch its going to be Cena lol


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

It would be funny if the "Cult of Personality" blasts all over the arena, and then it just turns to Roman walking through the crowd, haha


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Time for Monday night fuckery. :wall


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Time for this shit show


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Here we go. Hopefully tonight is better than last night.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

When Cole said "The Beast is down" last night, I was kind of expecting him to keep repeating it in the vein of Booker T's "Batista is down!!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The no sell of the chairshots.

:lmao

Putrid.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Roman Empire said:


> Here we go. Hopefully tonight is better than last night.


Not if Vince can help it. :vince2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

These piped in cheers when Reigns got booed for winning.:mj4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

No sell the boos WWE. lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Huge boos for Reigns in the video package; bad sign from a casual crowd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Headliner said:


> These piped in cheers when Reigns got booed for winning.:mj4


Shhhhh. Nobody watched last night so no one knows.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Listen to the pop Reigns got after the win :vince
Post-production of course



snail69 said:


> I can't believe I'm in England and I'm actually staying up for this, especially after last night. It's been ages since I watched live and you would have thought I'd learned my lesson by now.
> 
> Definitely going to need to be high!


:red


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Here we go, Road to WM begins officially!


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Yeah, they edited out the boos.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Please please PLEASE let Dean come back during the show at some point. Raw is already hard enough to get through sometimes with him ON the show, a show without him is even worse!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm hyped!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Headliner said:


> These piped in cheers when Reigns got booed for winning.:mj4


for all of RTWM they should just put Reings on SD so they can pipe in all his cheers


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Rocketmansid said:


> Here we go, Road to WM begins officially!


It officially began at the Royal Rumble, but I get what you mean.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Pyro! It's the little things.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This better be a good RAW @Phaedra :fuckedup addlin


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*










Okay got my keg, I'm ready for the Fuckery.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Headliner said:


> These piped in cheers when Reigns got booed for winning.:mj4


These motherfuckers will never give up with their rewriting history. :hogan


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

IT WAS ME ALL ALONG AUSTIN!!! Vince is giving it to himself...


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lets see what this surprise is.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I am quite interested to see if that award is supposed to be a real or kayfabe thing.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I guess Cena winning that award


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

"Suplex City is safer than Detroit" :maury


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vince is gonna name himself the winner of the award to try to get Reigns over...well so much for that award actually meaning anything


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

It's gotta be Cena/Taker.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Brutality!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I loved that backstage attack


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I see Daniel Bryan, Cena or Taker getting this award.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Dean :mj2


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

They edited that Reigns win to hell and back. :lmao !


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

those staff members: "No! Don't do it!!!"


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Cole's soon the be exploding forehead vein.. The true star of WWE MNR commentary..
:cole


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Man, Brock is a freaking monster.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

He looks fucking ridiculous in that brace. Haha.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Wow...that was actually pretty awesome and well done! 

Kudos WWE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

lol Dean


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Poor guy lookin like ET


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Dean looking like fucking ET with that neckbrace :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh my god he legit looks like a short bus motherfucker.

:sodone
:lmao

I can't.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Ambrose looks funny af with that big ass neck brace on :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Dean with that giraffe neck-brace there.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The Prestigious Vincent J. McMahon Legacy of Excellent Achievement Accomplishment Success of a Prosperous Lifetime Award of Excellence.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Alphy B said:


> These motherfuckers will never give up with their rewriting history. :hogan


Can they edit in boos for every Hogan win the past 30 years?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

That was actually very well done. WWE needs to do more things like that!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

There should be more beatdowns backstage like that.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shit, here we go.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Come on, If it was Mankind, he would be climbing out of that ambulance and headed to the ring wanting more punishment. 



Also, what was up with that RAW intro promo. I don't remember that many cheers during Roman's win last night. WWE and their editing. :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What people don't realize is Brock didn't attack Ambrose because of the match, he attacked him because he found out Ambrose is tapping Renee, and in the animal kingdom, the alpha shows dominance to impress and get the good breeding partners.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Ambrose to make a big heroic apearance tonight :renee3


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Ambrose is an absolute geek. Loser.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Dean returning from hospital with that neck brace on baby


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Boo Vince


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Dat Brock out of nowhere :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

That suit really looks good on Vince. Well done, my man.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vince's entrances have gotten funnier as time goes on.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The Award is clearly kayfabe, btw. It's being done to give Vince/Hunter heat and put Roman over so when he comes out to end the groveling, fans will be elated because it'll shut up Vince/HHH.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vince looking fly.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vinces shoe game on point


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Crowd can never make up their mind when it comes to reactions towards Vince.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

so is it going to be HHH


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vinny Mac!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Fire Ziggler sign in the audience.. Maybe I've been too hard on Michigan all these years.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Congrats for the award Haitch


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vinney Mac in the house!


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

People already sucking up to that cancer known as Vince JR


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I say Cena, taker, or bryan. one of them will win that prize


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

He forgot what it was called for a moment there.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vince McMahon looking good as always, best damn walk of all time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The winner of the Vincent J McMahon Award for Legacy of Excellence (or whatever) is Vincent K McMahon :vince5


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Fuck I have a feeling something epic is going to happen


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What chants already :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Lothario said:


> The Award is clearly kayfabe, btw. It's being done to give Vince/Hunter heat and put Roman over so when he comes out to end the groveling, fans will be elated because it'll shut up Vince/HHH.


Thats what they hope for but he's gonna get booed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Maybe Vince will retire and pass the torch to HHH.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Fucking goddamn whaters man


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The what chants are literally the worst things in wrestling.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What chants :ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The big surprise is Roman crashing the segment to boos. :heston


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lol what chants.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

These fucking cunts chanting "WHAT?". Kill yourselves you thick twats.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I want to slap every individual who does the "what" chant.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vince is getting pissed at those "What"s


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Pricks "what"ing Vince fpalm


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Still with the god damn what chants. Fuck those will never not be annoying


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh hai boss!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh please, Vince. Tell us more about those territories :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

TRUMP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

enough with the whats you cunts


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

lets hope something big happens, its road to wrestlemania, maybe ill actually watch it live for once


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

LOOOOOOOL


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Do the fans gotta "what?" this...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The Legacy of Excellence should only go to one person...

The Excellence of Execution.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh god :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



T0M said:


> What chants already :lmao


Well, when you've seen a McMahon open Raw 782 times in the last couple of years, you want something different.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:lmao


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Implying Steph has a soul.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I fully expect the Lesnar/Ambrose program to steal the show on the road to WM. And if we also get KO/AJ feud, this WM will actually be pretty dope, despite the main event.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:lmao 

I'm done. Seriously.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm developing a theory that Vince only names awards after people he hates


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

christ. using his fathers name to try to get Reigns over lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

And there goes all of my interest in this shit, WHO WOULDA THUNK :maury


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lmaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Really?! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Stephanie... Oh great :eyeroll


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Sigh


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Fuck this fuck this fuck this fuck this.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Fucking Stephanie


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

AW SON OF A BITCH


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

LOLWWE


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I honestly didn't see that


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:ti


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Are you joking? Yes this RAW is going to be shit. Stephanie?? Lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Only thing that can make this VKM Legacy award segment go Wow, would be if it were to get interrupted by Titus O'Neil. :lelbron


Wait, Stephanie McMahon? 

OK, the award has been instantly reduced to Shit. Thanks for wasting our time Vince! :kobe


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Could they just put the sprinklers on the crowd to shut them up, disrespectful cunts.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Ronda Rousey?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Setting it up for Roman to get a fucking pop :lol

I'm gonna die laughing if he still gets booed anyway


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

You fucking douchebag.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Stephanie? ...Okay so it's kayfabe then.


----------



## botch this (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vince botched when he started talking, he couldn't remember the "legacy of excellence" part. he said "tonight is the 1st presentation of the Vincent J. McMahon...... award.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

the f*ck is this???


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Stephanie.:mj4

Don't these guys blow each other's ego every month at the family dinner? They gotta do this on TV too?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

So what woman celeb going to come out and challenge Steph for WM?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lol where's the swerve here.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lol Stephanie.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Steph. LAWL




Amber B said:


> Oh my god he legit looks like a short bus motherfucker.
> 
> :sodone
> :lmao
> ...


*R.I.P Dean Ambrose, Y'all!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I wish someone was there to individually punch every fan in the throat that's doing the What chant.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

hahahahahahhahahahahhahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahhahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Ok so at least we know that this award is not legit right..


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

It's not going too well so far.. LOL


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

JBL calling it the greatest award in the history 

sometimes he's pretty ok lol


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

In

Steph just won't fuck off.....


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

People talking shit on the What chants as if this was a serious segment? :Jordan WWE cucks Exposed.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lol :lmao Fans trolled again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I guessed it would be Vince himself


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Awww that's nice


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I hate to sound ADHD- but something better fooking happen.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I HATE THIS RAW ALREADY!! IT HAS BEEN ELEVEN MINUTES!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane O'Mac should enter


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Does anybody care? Like...seriously? 

OK, I'll care if Shane comes out.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Dem boos.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Come out Shane!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I can't even lie this is a great troll move lmfao


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

GTFO


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is funny though. They finally did something unpredictable.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

*THAT FIRE ZIGGLER SIGN :LOL*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Supportive my ass :lmao


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is brilliant.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

So transparent.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Is this going to be a reigns angle?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Annnnnd the fuckery has begun.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Steph is such a bad actress


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Mind aswell should of giving it to HHH.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

dat heat.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I kinda hope RR superman punches that trophy into oblivion.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Ha


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

LOLSTEPH


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

That heat

Shane about to return :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Yep, they're SOOOO supportive.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Fuck This Shit


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

They soak the heat in with no fucks given


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

LOL Say what you want, but Steph is a heat magnet. Great.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



TheLooseCanon said:


> So what woman celeb going to come out and challenge Steph for WM?


If it's Rousey :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

LMFAO


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm fine with Stephanie winning this award.. I wasn't expecting much here.


----------



## Marshall87 (Mar 17, 2015)

This is all to setup a Roman reigns pop.... smfhhh


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lol at supportive of her winning the award..


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Those BOOS for Reigns.

:ti


SHANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

OH FUCK YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Guys, what happened in the first 10 mins I went to get food, please


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Roman getting boos? :lmao


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lol huge heat!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Blackbeard said:


> This better be a good RAW @Phaedra :fuckedup addlin


I know babe ... they just awarded that fucking award to Stephanie ... i mean offs.




HOLY SHITTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

CUM


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

FUCK ME


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Is this suppose to generate heat? I don't feel any...


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

it's good that it's phony award. It somehow feels more sincere than the "real" one they give out.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I called it.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Is this worse than The Gobbledigooker or nah?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:mark:

SHANE O MAC


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

OH MY GOD!!!!!!


----------



## Cenafan95 (Aug 24, 2015)

It's fucking Shane


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

HOLY FUCK! I CALLED THAT SHIT!!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shit just got real


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

kldjf kj FJW[VKWFWQ,Cwq[e cdklvm lsm adkl mkl mslkm l; mkl mklm 'm ' km


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane O'Mac


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

OMG!1!! SAy it aint' so!!! SHane !11 :cry


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

HOLY SHIT :MARK:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

HOLY SHIT SHANE O MAC.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE O MAC!!!!!! IS BACK!!!!!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Guessing this will lead to Roman destroying the award. SHANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

well Shane is a good surprise.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

No fucking way...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

NO FUCKING WAY


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh shit what the fuck


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

steph #1 heel


crowd looks pissed 

and roman gets booed worse than steph


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane O Mac!!! :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! :mark:


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

OH MY FUCK! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

hERE COMES THE MONEY!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

lol.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Simba!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Holy shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE:mark::mark::mark:

YESSSSSSSSS

My childhood lives once again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:lmao Time is a motherfucker


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I JUST CAME! :sodone


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:sodone


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane! :mark:


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oooooo yes!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WHAT THE FUCKKKKK MARKING OUT


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*

SHANE MCMAHOOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

MARKING!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Jesus H motherfucking Christ on a goddamn motherfucking crutch they just can't keep miserable whore off TV. Shut your goddamn ugly fucking trap for fuck sake.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHAAAAANE!!!! Never thought I'd see him back!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANNNNEEEEEEE!!!! :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh fucccckkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Fuck yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

OH


MY


FUCKING 





GOD.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE O MAC


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

ITS OUR LORD AND SAVIOUR SHANE O׳MAC!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WHATHTEFUCKSHANE


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

HOLY FUCK IN HEAVEN.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Ohh shit!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

HA


----------



## Marshall87 (Mar 17, 2015)

Shane o Mac!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Guess who's back lol. Shane boy.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

HERE COMES THE MONEY BABYYYYYYYYYYYY


SHANE O MAC KICKS THO!


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane is back Shane O'Mac :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WWE does not surprise often :clap


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane o Mac is Mfn BACK!! yo


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

CRANK UP THAT NAUGHTY BY NATURE BITCH


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE

:mark:
:mark:
:mark:
:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shit. I change because of Steph and miss HERE COMES THE MONEY!!!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

My heart fucking dropped when that music hit.

Save Us Shane :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The more talented McMahon offspring


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Please be back full time. I'm begging you.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

F*ck yea! Shane-o-Mac!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:dance


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

No damn way!!!!!


Chills! He's looking damn good too!!


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WTFFFF!!!!!! Pop out of this world


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Marking Out Intensifies.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE O MAC DADDY!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Holy Shit! Well OK I'm surprised. The offspring with actual talent has arrived!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane O'Mac's shoe game on point.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane definitely had black friends growing up. :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Called it.
Shane's looking weird with that hair and shoes.
Now bring back the Mean Street Posse.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh shit!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK EVERYONE ELSE!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

HOLY FUCK SHANE


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane please tell us you still own WCW and save us.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The real fucking king is here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

huge pop for Shane


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE O MAC WHAT A MOMENT!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Please don't have Shane suck Roman.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

That's a pee your pants moment.
Holy fuck.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

HOLY FUCK!!!!


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

THE GOAT MCMAHON


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WHAT A POP!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

That fucking monster pop and reaction for Shane. Holy shit.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Dat shuffle tho!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane !!! Dat pop !!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm marking out fucking big time here.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:lmao Can't believe I still remember every word of this Here Comes The Money rap :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE O' MAC!!!! WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?!?!?!?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

holy shitttt yessss first time marking out in so longgg


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane looking fresh as hell in those Jordans.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE. MOTHERFUCKING. MCMAHON. I CANT. BELIEVE. THIS.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Finally!

and I mean Finally!

The WWE Can get rid of Vince, Stephanie and HHH. In one quick stroke!!!


The true heir has returned!!!! :cry


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

BTW, that's my favorite theme of all time.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

HOLY SHIT CHANTS FOR SHANE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Unreal pop


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I've never been happier to see a 45 year old man wearing Nike's with the tongues out.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

*HOLY FUCKING SHIT*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

ROFL SAVE_US_SHANE

LISTEN TO THAT FUCKIN RESPONSE


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Holy fuck, I think I just marked out.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Now that's a REAL holy shit moment. WELCOME BACK SHANE O MAC!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BAW GAWD BAW GAWD BAW GAWD!!!!


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Holy Shit! Yes!!!
Shane O Mac is here!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane O Mac was always my favorite McMahon.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE MOTHERFUCKING MCMAHON!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Holy Sh*t! is right


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lmao I love it. Very fitting chants!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane more over than everybody. :heston


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Holy shit chants deafing !!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is amazing.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

THE CROWDS MARKING OUT FOR SHANE O 'MAC AND SO I'M I?!?!?!?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

They are going to try pair Shane with fucking Roman to get him fucking over. If Rock couldn't do it, I don't think Shane can either.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane with the retro 1s tho


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Somebody tell me that pop was as loud on tv as it was in real life.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The crowd always ruins it.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

ALL HAIL THE KING SHANE!!!11


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

FUCKING POP OF POPS


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Welcome back Shane O Mac :mj2


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Welcome back Shane McMahon, been waiting for this moment for a long time.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane with tears in his eyes. Awesome moment.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

THE GOAT MCMAHON IS BACK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

NOW THATS A FUCKING POP!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

THIS FUCKING CROWD IS ON FIRE :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

2016 and stephane is your best heel and shane is your best baby face.. 

This company.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like they're finally pulling the trigger on the long awaited Civil War storyline.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane's really starting to look like his dad now.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SAVE US SHANE!!!! MARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Damn my boy Shane got a huge pop and 4 different chants without saying a damn thing yet.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I said it before but there's no way Shane won't be left a sizeable amount of control by Vince when he dies. Whether or not Shane wants it, Vince has no doubt came to him not ad his father, but as a business man. There's no way he's entrusting his baby with Stephanie & Paul. No way in hell.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

They manage to keep something this big a secret, wow.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane O Mac over as fuck the first time in months a this is awesome chant was warrented


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Biggest pop I've heard in years.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane o'mac out popping the entire roster


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm actually surprised. :lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Now this is worthy of a This is Awesome chant.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Loudest RAW since... 99?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Based Shane!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane, PLEASE PUT A FUCKING END TO THE AUTHORITY!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Holy fuck that reaction


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Finally, a real McMahon worth seeing. Shane!!!!


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

That was a savage pop, holly shit.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Spittin dem truths!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Biggest pop in years.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Fucking incredible! Shane O Fkn Mac!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

It's Angle or Bryan.
I'm gonna pee myself.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Can't wait for the HHH-Shane staredown.


----------



## UKChatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Love shanes theme.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Brand split time.

Shane runs Smackdown, Steph and Hunter run RAW. Wrestling on Smackdown, Reigns killing entertainment on Raw.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

That one guy in the crowd screaming to give the award to him. :ti


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

McMahon vs McMahon


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



ShowStopper said:


> Biggest pop in years.


Since the 90s.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Ooooofffffff


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I've been watching wrestling a long time

That is one of the biggest pops ever! Holy shit!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:lol they're going to put Shane O Mac in Reigns' corner aren't they? and have Vince in HHHs.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I just marked out so hard. Then came down so hard when I realized hes here to pot Roman over...


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Wonder what Shane has in store. God Damn he . Looks old as fuck


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane O mac with one of the biggest pops ever maybe 

He was about to cry lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Why has Shane Mcmahon just got the biggest pop on Raw since Lesnar's Minnesota homecoming? Ya the guy hasn't been around in forever but guy's career highlights are getting suplexed through glass, having a very fun series vs Kane and getting blasted off a high climbing steel structure by Steve Blackman


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Kurt Angle would be awesome AF


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm confused to why people lose their shit for Shane so much. Like, really? What is he gonna bring?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane, please flush Stephanie, HHH and Vince from the Company and take over! :cry


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

And then she talks and I'm checking out again.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Amazing that all those feminist women want to crush men, but in the end, they try to be men.

Great, haven't we had enough McMahon feuds.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shout to the smarks who hate Reigns from Steph :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

6 ... or ..seven ..years (?)


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Erik. said:


> :lol they're going to put Shane O Mac in Reigns' corner aren't they? and have Vince in HHHs.


Yup.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Honestly Steph is kind of right. Shane hasn't been around.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is amazing!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Is shane taking over for Vince


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

That pop was beautifully massive. Would be hilarious if Shane brought CM Punk back, he already just broke the internet.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane to end PG


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane Burying his sister :ha


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Please say that Shane McMahon is taking over?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Leave it to a McMahon to be more over than the whole damn roster. 

Shane vs Stephanie in a first blood match, book it!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

This is fucking awesome beyond all comprehension except those kicks...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE BRINING UP THE RATINGS LOLOLLOLOL


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Ratings don't matter Shane, vince said so himself.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The Truth.. Will set us Free. Thank you Shane.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Jesus Christ, Shane be shottin'


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

ROFL THEY'RE WORKING THE INTERNET AGAIN. THIS IS HILARIOUS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane is the IWC come to life.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh shit! 

Pipebimb!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Fact - Stephanie is a fucking amazing heel. Insane heat.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

BURY HER SHANE

BURY HER BURY HER BURY HER :applause!!!!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

MARKING 

THE 

FUCK 

OUT 

SHANE SPEAKING THAT HOTT FIREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

OMG!!!

Finally, WWE is finally meeting Reality!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

OMG


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane is going IN!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane bringing in them facts


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I swear to god if that yellow tooth tattoo bastard Punk comes out.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Git 'em Shane O'!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane is burying the fuck out them daammn.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Stephanie better take cover because this is one savage drive by shooting


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shit just got real.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh, shit. The Boy Wonder's getting real.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I'm confused to why people lose their shit for Shane so much. Like, really? What is he gonna bring?


People are just happy to have something new and not stale.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



deathslayer said:


> They manage to keep something this big a secret, wow.


My guess is only the McMahon's knew..


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Glad to see Shane again!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I see Shane taking over as the authority figure.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm still marking out :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane hitting all the points


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Erik. said:


> :lol they're going to put Shane O Mac in Reigns' corner aren't they? and have Vince in HHHs.


Vince: Cheer for my son Rom... I mean Shane DAMNIT!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane to represent the disgruntled hardcore fans see they do hear you even if they went with Reigns


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Mother fucking truth bomb


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

*Vince and Steph getting fucking DUNKED ON.*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is so fucking great. Love Shane.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The Shane era.

:vince$


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane speaking the truth, wow!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vince is crying.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane is a co owner. Awesome.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Praise lord Stephanie is being put in her place finally.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane is officially the messiah of WWE


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane looks as old as his dad.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Yes !! Shane taking over


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



King Gimp said:


> This is so fucking great. Love Shane.


I fucking love your sig


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is more interesting than the fucking main event.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane era please. End Reigns.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

So good seeing her get put in her place!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is the best opening to Raw in a long time.:mark:


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I can't even.......SHANEOMAC!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This only works if its legit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane = IWC's voice on this year's RTWM I guess. Cool! :mark:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

THIS IS AMAZING!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Amber B said:


> I swear to god if that yellow tooth tattoo bastard Punk comes out.


what? 

:What?

I'm dreaming too Stephanie. The savior and true heir of WWE has come home. :cry


Shane McMahon!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Please don't have Shane for Roman's corner.

:kobefacepalm


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane is a fucking legend. 

Killer on the mic and looks boss


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



TheatricalEssence said:


> Shane looks as old as his dad.


I said the exact same thing lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane has mic skills lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is the best opening RAW segment in awhile.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lol at people who think Shane will take over the company. It's kayfabe man. Shane doesn't make a difference in the product.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



TheatricalEssence said:


> Shane looks as old as his dad.


They both look great!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Shane is killing it, can't believe how sorely I missed the guy in the product.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Yes !!!! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Dammit, if only Rollins was there. He and Shane would make a great combo. Imagine them overthrowing The Authority together.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

It's Angle.
They got my mind all fucked up.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Finally, something NEW and potentially interesting.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Roman joins the Mean Street Posse plz


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



bjnelson19705 said:


> This is more interesting than the fucking main event.


That's really fucking sad. :lmao


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Best Segment in the past year... Ok maybe longer than that.


----------



## UKChatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Such a dirty crush on steph


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh my fuck. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Okay, WWE. Okay. You've got my full curiosity. WM32 - Let's go.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

NAH NAH NAH NA HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vince's back and arms, damn!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

As much as I hate her, Steph's entitled personality makes me want to fuck her even more.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

God once I think WWE is done they fucking bring me back in!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Please don't have Shane for Roman's corner.
> 
> :kobefacepalm


I reckon they'll do a separate match for ownership where they pick a wrestler each...maybe this where The Rock comes into it. Who knows?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

stephs tits look huge in the side shot, standing straight out


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Lol at people who think Shane will take over the company. It's kayfabe man. Shane doesn't make a difference in the product.


We know its kayfabe but its still awesome cause we want a change and no more Authority on television.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Maybe if Reigns fucks off for 7 years he'll get over.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Rooting for Stephanie to put Shane in his place.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

this is fuckin beautiful fellas


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Lol at people who think Shane will take over the company. It's kayfabe man. Shane doesn't make a difference in the product.


He does for me. 

Shane McMahon, is younger, takes more risks, has fresher ideas than old man Vince.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



TD_DDT said:


> Shane era please. End Reigns.


Dude, in WWE kayfabe, Shane era IS Reigns lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Wait, Shane/Vince had you abducted and tried to marry you off to Taker, and THIS is too much Steph?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Nobody else finds this corny as hell?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane running WWE and HHH running NXT would be amazing if its legit and not kayfabe


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> As much as I hate her, Steph's entitled personality makes me want to fuck her even more.


Lol, yes!!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane o Mac taking a shot at HHH not being able to have a boy


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

"Creating the fifth generation" :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is quality.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What the hell did they name their kids


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Yes !!! Yes !!! Yes !!!! :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

YES YES YES YES


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm going to cum.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane will fight for control of MNR at WM?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:lmao Vince's face

YES!


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane O'Mac is a man of the people, Save Us Shane.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Snap


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Bah Gawd! Shane wants control of the WWE! Business is gonna pick up!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Funny thing is wwe's brightest star is a show on wwe network created by HHH.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane gotta be the one payin for this no commercial time.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane dropping bombs!!!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is so surreal. I feel like I am having an outer body experience.

Brand Split.....Fuck Me Sideways!! :krillin


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is tew much.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Make Shane kayfabe WWE President.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

The future of WWE. 3 boys from Shane and 3 daughters from Steph. It's gonna be chaos.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane takes over Raw Vince over Smackdown like in 2002 Vince and Flair.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane = Vince >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> HHH + Steph.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Well we now officially know that SmackDown is worthless :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I want Dario Cueto to run Raw quite honestly, lol.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Lol at people who think Shane will take over the company. It's kayfabe man. Shane doesn't make a difference in the product.


Take it easy debbie downer...we know


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:banderas


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vince....anything is better than you, Steph and HHH. You guys managed to make the anonymous GM look good.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Can't tell me this isn't a reaction to the shit storm they created 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I am still marking out!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What's in da lockbox?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Delbusto1 said:


> What the hell did they name their kids


I mean, come on, those are some pretty badass names.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Reigns going to help Shane win. Urgh.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

God we're going to be dealing with a lot of McMahon in the future.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane vs....?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Vince's steroids are in the lockbox.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

It's Undertaker


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

No way they do Taker/Shane do they :maury


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

brand split coming


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

shane/taker at wrestlemania


now, imagine if taker agrees with shane and lays down for him, that would be some good good wwe fuckery


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is getting interesting. This is WrestleMania Season.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Reigns will save Shane in the main event. The rub will last two weeks. :lol


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

People are actually excited to see the McMahons fight over the company? In 2016? Holy fuck things have bottomed out.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane vs Brock Ambrose with interference


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Great opening but I don't need to see Shane wrestle.


Bet Randy Orton is glad he's sitting at home right now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane's so fucking over. Give him the belt.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Who could Shane face?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

THAT AINT PG.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WHAT?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

He swore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What did Vince say ?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What did Vince say?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



deathslayer said:


> The future of WWE. 3 boys from Shane and 3 daughters from Steph. It's gonna be chaos.


Yes!!!


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm guessing its gonna be Shane vs. The Undertaker


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This is insanity.

Shane taker?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What did he say LMFAO???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Oh my god :lmao

:lmao

What the fuck? :lmao :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah, Vince got mega bleeped.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What he said?!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What did he say??


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WWE is so cheesy today with the chants. 

They are a far cry from the chants Shane used to get in the Attitude Era. 



....wait did Vince just cuss on TV.

Vince vs Shane. Oh shit!


----------



## NSWRUN (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

http://imgur.com/KMkzPNf

wiki updated quickly


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

NO WHAT THEY'RE DOING THIS HOLY SHIT


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane vs Undertaker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

LOL WUTTTTTTTT


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane vs. Taker?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane vs Taker?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

OMFG OMFG


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

And just like that, they jump the shark.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Wow!!! Shane vs Taker :O


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

...the fuck? 

This is one weird ass Wrestlemania, lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WTF!!!!!!!!!!???????????????


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Called it!


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Undertaker vs Shane!!!!!! This is Epic :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Why was that cut out?? WrestleMania is officially a must watch now!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane vs The Undertaker in HIAC confirmed... HOLY SHIT.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane vs Taker :nice


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

AustinRockHulk said:


> I'm guessing its gonna be Shane vs. The Undertaker


THIS IS MADNESS!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Whoa! WTF?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Thank you.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

OH 

MY 

FUCKING 

GOD 

IM A DYING INSIDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Holy fuck! 

You gotta be kidding me. Taker - Shane... Did Meltzer predict that?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WTF?!?!?!?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> No way they do Taker/Shane do they :maury


good call


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Undertaker! OMG I just died on the floor and drowned in my moonshine.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

It just got real...


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WHAT!? OMG. Instant Wrestlemania seller.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What the hell is this !?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:ha


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

LMFAO


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WTF. Taker v Shane at Mania?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

*Oh shit........*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Okay, you lost me with the Taker match.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Better than Braun Strowman


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WHAT. THE. FUCK?!

I can't :lmao

I know nothing anymore :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

*WHAT?!?!?!?!!*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Well I guess The Undertaker is going to lose on his final match at Hell in a Cell because I want to see Shane take over WWE.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

SHANE MCMAHON VS THE UNDERTAKER - HELL IN A CELL!!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

"If you control RAW, you control the whole company"

Lowkey burying SmackDown :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:lmao Shane doesn't even looked phased. This ain't happening.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

There is absolutely no way they are doing Taker/Shane in HIAC.:lmao:lmao:lmao v


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane retiring taker! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

what the fuck omg omg


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Sounds good, I'll watch it


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

LMAO Shane McMahon WRESTLING vs. the Undertaker is going to save Mania :rofl


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane getting thrown off the top of the cell :wow


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Taker vs Shane in HIAC!! :surprise:


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Ok, Shane vs. The Undertaker? They've officially lost me, but still marking the fuck out for Shane 'O Mac.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



T0M said:


> What's in da lockbox?


Pics of Vince dressed as Linda, and Linda dressed as Vince, and they are doing things that no one should have to see.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This better be the main event at WM32. Fuck Reigns/HHH


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane vs. Taker HIAC at WM.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I can't even cope with this??. What the actual fuck?!

This is amazing 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WWE saved WM.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



SpeedStick said:


> Shane vs Undertaker


Got that one before Vince


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lol Vince cussing loud ass hell with the camera directly in his face and the mic on. Somebody getting fired for not muting the mic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Wow that was the longest raw has ever gone without an ad 30 minutes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

So Taker is a pawn of Vince now? :lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Amazing!! So technically Shane HAS to win this!!!


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lmfao what in the actual fuck did I just see?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Vince threw out his biggest ace vs Shane .. Taker/WM/HIAC 

That almost lends itself to Shane paying for run ins to win now that the streak is gone and a pissed off Steph taking over SD


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well fuck that scoreboard at AT&T stadium is so big it could hold a Hell in a Cell and an Elimination Chamber at the same time.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WTF JUST HAPPENED


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

So who is supposed to be the good guy in this


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane vs. Undertaker!?? Hell in a Cell Whatt!?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

WOAHHhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

lol, what a rollercoaster, it goes from awesome shanes back to lolwtf vs taker at WM.

this company just cant help themselves


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That was the best raw opening ever. Now i feel bad that taker had to job to shane at WM


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

If Shane wins taker would be done. He can't lose against a guy who was never really a wrestler and hasnt competed for years.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

....

Shane vs Taker!?!??! whatttttt


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Who the fuck would have booked Shane/Taker HIAC at Mania 48 hours ago!? That's why whenever someone says something will never happen, I just laugh.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Undertaker vs Shane :hmm:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Taker is losing. Confirmed. So he's gonna be a heel?


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

taker retires as Vince relinquishes control to Shane?!

Take my mother fucking coin



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What on earth just happened.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

And all the people shitting on Wrestlemania just like that are singing a different tune.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Did yall forget this little number?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I'm on my way to work, kinda reading this thread.

What in the fuck is going on?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

:lmao am I f^cking awake right now? :lmao


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

So is Taker going Heel? Ministry Undertaker would be awesome. Hell in a Cell. I'm so torn lol, Undertaker is the Greatest of All Time but I want Shane to take over WWE, I've wanted Shane as the owner for so long.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE saved WM.


Shane saved WM.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Well for the first time in years I'm shocked about Takers opponent for Mania


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Great to see Shane back. 

But the match makes zero fucking sense. If that is really the taker match they are doing I ain't going to mania. Fuck that noise.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane gets Sting or Cena to fight for him instead.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Are they gonna swerve us, do a thing where Shane says he agreed to a match but not with himself in it... and then he announces Cena as his man? 

Which would mean the crowd would have to cheer Cena over Taker? Vince is a fucking evil genius if that's the case...


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Lel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

So Shane doesn't win, no changes and Taker becomes a heel in front of his home. :heston


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

This has to be a joke, right?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

That segment was such a beautiful mindfuck.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Headliner said:


> There is absolutely no way they are doing Taker/Shane in HIAC.:lmao:lmao:lmao v


I predict and hope that the match will end in a Finger Poke of Doom. 


I'd say this is the one time that qualifies for that ending. 

It would be a nice F.U. to Vincent K. McMahon, Stephanie, and HHH.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I just can't believe this will happen. Taker would be the heel by default. There's some more fuckery to this.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Am I dreaming???????


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Marking out, but god, are they desperate.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

What the actual, real, actual fuck man.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

a 30 minute opening monologue doesn't seem bad at all when it's that fucking awesome.

Kudos, WWE :clap. I just wonder how does Cena get inserted in place of Shane before Mania.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Hahaha what the actual fuck!?!?

Really happy Shane O's back, but Wrestlemania? Against Undertaker?

Strowman doesn't look so bad now, at least he's not a 45 year old businessman.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

I just have to go and change my knickers ... brb lol.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

So who's breaking into the cell to help Shane, then?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Why would Taker agree to that?


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

OK. Never thought I'd be excited about an Undertaker match at this point in his career, but shoot, this just made my day. Shane O'Mac, baby!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

Shane will give him a better match than Bray did.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Missed Fastlane due to Deadpool and apparently I chose very wisely. :lol

Also missed the first half hour but managed to catch Shane-O-Mac being back in the saddle. :wee-bey At least this RAW is starting off interesting.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Honestly, fuck this. I wanted to see The Undertaker put over a new guy, or at least beat someone who's, you know, actually a wrestler. At this point Shane is basically a celebrity, and if I hate something, it's celebrities in wrestling.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

What in the fuck just happened??????!?!?!?!?!?!?!

Looks like WrestleMania just got a hell of a lot more interesting. Well played, WWE.

Also, they mentioned the drop in ratings LIVE ON THE AIR. WHA!?!?!?!??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shane saves WWE. Ratings gonna pop.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

So Shane's gimmick is that he's going to save us from the inept, out of touch owner of the WWE


YES!!!!!!!! :yes:yes

This is the day we've been waiting for.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Well there goes my erection. GOD DAMN IT VINCE! You almost had me :MAD


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

To be honest, I'm pretty excited for a Heel Taker if this is the case.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

So basically we get Shane and a huge cast of attitude era lackeys to do run ins on his behalf. Mean Street Posse, Steve Blackman, Kurt Angle.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't know why everyone is upset, Shano Mac taking over raw and back full time and no more authority

Good news all round


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

I believe this sets up Taker vs. Sting at WM33 Dual Retirement after Sting interrupts


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Lok said:


> Did yall forget this little number?


LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



magictrevor said:


> If Shane wins taker would be done. He can't lose against a guy who was never really a wrestler and hasnt competed for years.


This can't be happening. They are not going to actually do a match between a guy who kind of has to have a guy like Brock in there to have a great match vs. a guy who hasn't wrestled in years and looked tired doing his dance. I loved Shane shutting down Steph but Shane doesn't need to wrestle.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Still cant understand this segment.
why shane vs taker?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That moment when you realize you actually want Taker to lose at Mania. To Shane no less :surprise:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Welp. Looks like I'm going to Mania. Good job Vince.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

There may be an actual death occur at Wrestlemania this year. A true spot monkey vs a broken old man sounds like some bad news.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

I know he isn't a wrestler but you can tell Shane is pretty stacked and in decent shape so I think he is gonna be competing rather than having someone wrestle for him.

This has been bat shit crazy already


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its Neville the man that raw forgot


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Say what you will, who the fuck is not going to watch that Shane Undertaker match?! That's clearly the best match booked so far and can't fail to entertain.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Feels like some Attitude Era shit here. Hopefully the show doesn't go downhill from here.


----------



## snail69 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Are they gonna swerve us, do a thing where Shane says he agreed to a match but not with himself in it... and then he announces Cena as his man?
> 
> Which would mean the crowd would have to cheer Cena over Taker? Vince is a fucking evil genius if that's the case...


What this guy said. 

On a different note as soon as they tried to force that shitty award on Stephanie I said to my mate sat with me that I bet Shane comes out! Great start!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"The man that charisma forgot"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Everyone's energy is gone from Shane returning :lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Remember Shane (kayfabe) owned WCW? Remember in WCW there is a guy they call Sting?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that escalated quickly :lol

We go from nothing, to Shane coming back, to Shane in a match, to Shane against Taker, to Shane against Taker in HIAC? :lmao

This makes everything MUCH more interesting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shane gonna be the only thing at WM worth seeing.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Still cant understand this segment.
why shane vs taker?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

That's what's missing from WWE now: true unpredictability. Who the fuck saw any of _that_ coming?! When you throw the fans a bone, they'll react accordingly and get hyped as fuck.

People just don't give a single shit about the guys WWE currently have working for them to that degree.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Mainboy said:


> Shane gets Sting or Cena to fight for him instead.


This is a better idea


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Think that's me out. Can't see anything else good happening tonight.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Headliner said:


> I just can't believe this will happen. Taker would be the heel by default. There's some more fuckery to this.


Cena breaks into HIAC and costs Taker/Vince .. It's the easiest way to write Cena/Taker at SummerSlam and not fully turn Cena heel since half the crowd will want Shane to take over (half won't like seeing Taker lose though). That is also the easiest way for Cena to get on Mania and make an impact without working a match


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What the fuck just happened? This is fucking unreal. 

WWE is so fucking awesome to watch when shit like this happens.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*

My mind is going in too many directions right now. It went: Holy fuck Shane's back to fuck yeah Steph getting made to look like an absolute fucking GEEK, to what the fuck Taker vs Shane at Wrestlemania to Surely Taker won't lose to a non wrestler at Mania to but what if he hires help? My brain can't handle all of this!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Missed Fastlane due to Deadpool and apparently I chose very wisely. :lol
> 
> Also missed the first half hour but managed to catch Shane-O-Mac being back in the saddle. :wee-bey At least this RAW is starting off interesting.


Is Deadpool any good, would you see it again and would you say, that by previews, that it's possibly better than Batman vs Superman?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Nonsensical garbage

Remember Shane can not wrestle he can take a bump, but seriously get a match out of a retiring undie is laughable


Saved wrestlemania? No totally fucked it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOTYMANIA


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Could Shane vs Taker be a way to

1) turn rollins face (can he even walk?)

2) turn cena heel (lol yeah right)?

3 get roman over (instant no buy)


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

I hope this is a sign that they are going to change direction for real. Using the shitty ratings and such as a storyline is pretty damn brilliant and the best thing they have done in years.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Epic opening segment and then we get a 6 man Tag, what is the obsession with all these damn Tag matches on 1 show? Wyatts apparently already have a match later on.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Are they gonna swerve us, do a thing where Shane says he agreed to a match but not with himself in it... and then he announces Cena as his man?
> 
> Which would mean the crowd would have to cheer Cena over Taker? Vince is a fucking evil genius if that's the case...


Man, don't even tease me like that :banderas


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Hahaha what the actual fuck!?!?
> 
> Really happy Shane O's back, but Wrestlemania? Against Undertaker?
> 
> Strowman doesn't look so bad now, at least he's not a 45 year old businessman.


Strowman is also not the heir to the WWE throne either.



uh, oh lame New Day.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

How are these boring as shut matches going to follow that?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Don't know if it was me or Vince but one of us has definitely had a stroke.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

so lemme get this straight:

Samoan SuperCena v GolDigr in the main event

ShaneOComelately v THE GOD DAM UNDERTAKER HIAC
when the Taker match could have saved the card

Taker being simultaneously buried and turned quasi-heel
by becoming a pawn of the Authority

They DO realize theyre trying to sell out the largest arena in North America, right?

#boycottwrestlemania


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Could be worse. Big Show could have been named as the opponent :justsayin


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Booty-O's


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

Shane could elect Cena to be his representative as well


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:mj2 GOAT McMahon


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

can I get that cerial


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Booty-Os :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:heston at the Booty-Mania sign prior to TND's entrance.

And oh my Christ, Booty-Os finally exist. :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



wwetna1 said:


> Cena breaks into HIAC and costs Taker/Vince .. It's the easiest way to write Cena/Taker at SummerSlam and not fully turn Cena heel since half the crowd will want Shane to take over (half won't like seeing Taker lose though). That is also the easiest way for Cena to get on Mania and make an impact without working a match


:dylan


----------



## AdamAMMP (Apr 1, 2012)

Wasn't Shane living in Japan for a while? Maybe the debut of the bullet club?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Great to see Shane back, especially to get in Vince and Stephanie's face. But how in fuck is hover going to _believably_ have a shot against Undertaker. I'm sure the story is going to be that he takes the beating of his life and just won't quit, but still, it's really gonna push anybody's ability to suspend disbelief. 

Might have to grab the network subscription for a month now.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Vince is a genius. This way he finally does Cena/Taker at WM and everyone will love it because of the stipulations


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

wow just wow im still in shock


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So they gonna have Taker lose in Dallas or get booed when he wins?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope Shane vs Taker closes Wrestlemania.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Prayer Police said:


> Shane O'Mac should enter







RyanPelley said:


> I'm on my way to work, kinda reading this thread.
> 
> What in the fuck is going on?


Steph awarded Vince. sr award

Shane returns, basically says he's still above Steph in the company 

Wants control of raw

Vince says he can have it on one condition: He wins a match vs. an opponent of Vince's choosing

Match is vs. Undertaker @ Wm. 32 in a hell in a cell

If Shane wins, control is his, if he loses this control over Vince he has is gone (they struck a deal years ago where Vince fucked up & Shane bailed him out)


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So New Day are considered face now? Cause it seems like they're gonna face the League of Nation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :mj2 GOAT McMahon


I was at that show. Sat in the nosebleeds, and every time Shane's head hit the cement, even in the nosebleeds, you could still hear the thump of his head hitting the cement. I could still hear that sound in my head today. Was insane. Shane the only one that can save WM. How sad is that???? LOL.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

They forgot to move the trampoline after the Lucha Dragon's entrance lol.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Needing to bring out the big guns because the new guys ain't doing shit to shift 100k tickets.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

MY DICK BREHS


MY

FUCKING

DICK!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

new day :banderas


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

WELP Downhill from here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And no one gives a fuck about HHH/Reigns.
Babygurl.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I swear Steph and Triple H are letting their kids write the show.

Ummmmm... Whoaman Wains vs daddy and uhhhh... Uncle Shane vs ummmmm... Undertaker


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice to see Shane O-mac back. I was watching the Steph speaking and thought "right now would be pretty awesome to see Shane back" and then "here comes the moneyyy" :lol


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Spoiler: I hear Jerry Lawler will now be coheadlining Wrestlemania in a match against Brock Lesnar!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



wwetna1 said:


> Cena breaks into HIAC and costs Taker/Vince .. It's the easiest way to write Cena/Taker at SummerSlam and not fully turn Cena heel since half the crowd will want Shane to take over (half won't like seeing Taker lose though). That is also the easiest way for Cena to get on Mania and make an impact without working a match


This is awesome, because it could actually work.

So of course it's not gonna happen.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Shave vs Taker i like it.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm so fucking done :done


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Vince's 4th and 5th best creations going one on one at Mania lol


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

What are the odds that Reigns finds his way into the cell and spears Taker to give Shane O'Mac the W?

That's one way to make a guy the top babyface...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Needing to bring out the big guns because the new guys ain't doing shit to shift 100k tickets.


You can also say that about the old guy holding the title. Who is also booking the show.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I feel exhausted now.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Fucking hell, there was no predicting that.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

it was the right thing to do, crowds are going to be fucking fire for Shane


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

Shane McMahon vs The Undertaker Hell in a Cell... That's the sort of random match that would come up in season mode on the original Smackdown game for PS1.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

If Cena ends up going against Taker as Shane's rep......they've done it....they've fucking done it.....I don't like Cena....but I'll be cheering for him just because of the stipulations....even though I haven't rooted against undertaker since I was a kid and he used to scare me lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



gamegenie said:


> I predict and hope that the match will end in a Finger Poke of Doom.
> 
> 
> I'd say this is the one time that qualifies for that ending.
> ...


Shane will probably choose someone. 


wwetna1 said:


> Cena breaks into HIAC and costs Taker/Vince .. It's the easiest way to write Cena/Taker at SummerSlam and not fully turn Cena heel since half the crowd will want Shane to take over (half won't like seeing Taker lose though). That is also the easiest way for Cena to get on Mania and make an impact without working a match


This isn't a bad idea. I just don't see the point in Taker losing again at Mania under this circumstance. It doesn't get anyone over as a Taker loss should intend.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone know exactly what Vince said to Shane that was censored?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shane >>>>>>> HHH vs Roman :heston


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm thinking Shane doesn't compete and he chooses his representative to face Undertaker. 
Maybe Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Watch it turn into Taker/Cena.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Prod1gy said:


> What are the odds that Reigns finds his way into the cell and spears Taker to give Shane O'Mac the W?
> 
> That's one way to make a guy the top babyface...


Or maybe he spears Shane and turns heel


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Also, Raw has gotten so meta now. Actually mentioning the ratings and stocks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A great opening to the show but it is steadily downhill from there


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Could be worse. Big Show could have been named as the opponent :justsayin


Worse would have been anyone but Shane McMahon returning tonight. 


Imagine if it was Big Show coming out instead Shane. 

You know how much a low point the first 5 Minutes of RAW was before the true heir to WWE returned?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Wrestlemania is indeed looking like Bootymania.


----------



## UKChatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Theres no way they do shane vs taker. Cena gets added for shane.

However this means that taker is the heel. As hes fighting for vince.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Checked out for a moment...

But Shane v. Undertaker at Mania?! WTF? We have officially entered bizzaro world.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Everytime Byron says something "funny". :hano


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Wrestlemania has been saved by Shane O Mac!!! Sorry I'm late lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Clique said:


> I'm thinking Shane doesn't compete and he chooses his representative to face Undertaker.
> Maybe Cena.


It has to. Because otherwise Shane would do something stupid, it's in his DNA.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

im dying at cole saying booty time :lmao so casual


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

They let it run a bit long, but DAMN that was a start to remember.

Then Neville comes out to crickets.. lol


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Why would taker want to fight to keep the heels in power in his hometown?

Strange 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Delbusto1 said:


> So who is supposed to be the good guy in this


Shane.


----------



## Prod1gy (Feb 22, 2016)

Punk return vs Taker @ Mania book it.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



TheLooseCanon said:


> So Shane doesn't win, no changes and Taker becomes a heel in front of his home. :heston


WWE , The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm thinking Shane really does wrestle, especially since it's HIAC. You know he is going to something crazy in the cell. Cena wouldn't, and the match would be plodding and boring.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Glad to see the crowd is still hot too after that segment. Hope they keep it up because a crowd really makes a show better.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

scrapethattoast said:


> Shane McMahon vs The Undertaker Hell in a Cell... That's the sort of random match that would come up in season mode on the original Smackdown game for PS1.



:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So is Shane just here for WM - which means he loses and we have yet more heel authority after WM?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I think they might let Shane wrestle, it would be a bigger deal.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

We got a pretty awesome backstage beat down segment and Shane o Mac to start Raw! What the fuck is going on did they decide to actually make a good TV show for the first time in like 10 years? And Booty o's!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Pointless tag match in the road to mania. ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

What A Maneuver said:


> Anyone know exactly what Vince said to Shane that was censored?


i dont know, maybe it was something about beating him when he was a kid....sometimes that sort of thing gets axed


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Shane O'Mac is going to hire CM Punk. bama3


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Prod1gy said:


> What are the odds that Reigns finds his way into the cell and spears Taker to give Shane O'Mac the W?
> 
> That's one way to make a guy the top babyface...


They could have just done

Roman with Shane Vs Taker with Vince

And Brock Vs Ambrose Vs HHH WWE Title


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Three breaks in 15 mins. Fuck me.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's at least intriguing. Now if Shane winning leads to Steph and Hunter pissing off as tv characters for years I'll be happy. As long as they're on tv I'm disgruntled.

Roman vs Hunter is still fpalm.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Arthurgos said:


> Shane.


A guy who hasn't been around in years and expects to just walk in and take the company? Okay. I like Shane, but come on.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

It's now very clear that Taker forgot to get Vince a birthday card a few years back.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

This match seriously has two commercial breaks? Fuck off. I'm already bored.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Would of made more sense and better to have HHH fight Shane for control of the company in a HIAC match and Dean fight Brock for the WWE WHC in the main event. But Shane vs. Taker in the HIAC could still be cool.


----------



## UCSB616 (Jan 16, 2016)

It's Austin fighting for Shane.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

thesuperred said:


> We got a pretty awesome backstage beat down segment and Shane o Mac to start Raw! What the fuck is going on did they decide to actually make a good TV show for the first time in like 10 years? And Booty o's!


well they made 20% of a good show, so far. lets see where it goes


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

tfw when Shane comes back but you suddenly remember Reigns, Michael Cole, JBL, Byron Saxton, Big Show and Kane still being employed in 2016


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

deadstar1988 said:


> Why would taker want to fight to keep the heels in power in his hometown?
> 
> Strange
> 
> ...


This is the biggest question I have right now. Why would Taker want to do it?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I am beside myself, guys. Holy shit.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Also, Raw has gotten so meta now. Actually mentioning the ratings and stocks.


Stock price has averaged its highest ever value last two years including it highest ever value in march 2014

Jericho said similiar in summer 99 when ratings for raw were highest ever


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This RAW has me like


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701942398402695168


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Steph is probably pregnant.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Not for nothing, but they already have problems with getting Roman over. With the whole Shane/Taker deal for the company, it so drastically overshadows Reigns winning.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Roman Empire said:


> A guy who hasn't been around in years and expects to just walk in and take the company? Okay. I like Shane, but come on.


Did you not listen to the content of the promo? Guess not.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Loved Shane's return but lol at the dumb fans chanting "you still got it" before he even has a match. Unless they're talking about his charisma I guess. I'm surprised that Shane referenced the decline in quality and ratings. Jericho said something similar upon his latest return as well.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Arthurgos said:


> Shane.


Well yeah I know, I was more just saying I don't see why Vince would choose another face in Undertaker. Not complaining though, this match sounds insane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHANE, all by himself, to save the product for now. Crazy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So Vince McMahon was like Joe Jackson back in the day.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I wonder if youtube has a video of Shane returning already.. I wanna watch and listen to that pop.. One of the biggest pops EVER!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Godway said:


> This match seriously has two commercial breaks? Fuck off. I'm already bored.


To be fair, it was a 30 min segment to kick off


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just end RAW now.

We got a bad ass backstage beatdown and Shane with the best pop since the 90s. Good show. Don't ruin it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So what exactly was it they bleeped out Vince saying anyway? Was he talking about hitting Shane in the face or beating him as a kid or something?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

god wrestling is so fucking ridiculous


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Now can we please just fast forward to the part where Ambrose storms the building in an ambulance looking like Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I was surprised to see Stephanie McMahon after the rumors that she passed out backstage at Fastlane and had visibly pooped her pants.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Heard about the Shane thing so had to tune in. Once you get over the initial excitement, though, you realise a few things:

- this is their way to get Cena to main event and beat Undertaker at Mania.
- it makes absolutely no sense and shows how terrible creative are that they continuously rely on these cheap 'WTF moment' pops instead of building new stars.

That said, though, it still improves Mania tenfold. I really hope that it stays as Shane O' vs Taker. I am aware, though, that they can't have Reigns vs Triple H main event Wrestlemania.. simply because it is going to get shat on. Ideally, I'd love to see Lesnar and Ambrose added to the title match to make a Fatal 4 Way.. but that's too smart/easy for them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> Not for nothing, but they already have problems with getting Roman over. With the whole Shane/Taker deal for the company, it so drastically overshadows Reigns winning.


It certainly does. But, you know what? That feud is part of the problem. No one is really interested in it and it's really weak. Overshadowing that isn't Vince's concern. Adding something good to the show, and right now the only good thing about WM, is Vince's prime concern, as it should be.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince's sperm saves his own product. :vince$


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Erik. said:


> Did you not listen to the content of the promo? Guess not.


Yeah he laid down the foundations of why he could do what he could do.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Just end RAW now.
> 
> We got a bad ass backstage beatdown and Shane with the best pop since the 90s. Good show. Don't ruin it.


All downhill from here


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

-***** Italiano- said:


> I swear Steph and Triple H are letting their kids write the show.
> 
> Ummmmm... Whoaman Wains vs daddy and uhhhh... Uncle Shane vs ummmmm... Undertaker


:lmao Comment of the night!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> So Vince McMahon was like Joe Jackson back in the day.


Just beat it


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Woods is dead.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> It certainly does. But, you know what? That feud is part of the problem. No one is really interested in it and it's really weak. Overshadowing that isn't Vince's concern. Adding something good to the show, and right now the only good thing about WM, is Vince's prime concern, as it should be.


I agree. 

It just seems that Vince doesn't care about what reaction Reigns receives then.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Just end RAW now.
> 
> We got a bad ass backstage beatdown and Shane with the best pop since the 90s. Good show. Don't ruin it.


Vince hears you...

THAT MEANS YOU WANT REIGNS NOW RIGHT?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

King Gazza said:


> Heard about the Shane thing so had to tune in. Once you get over the initial excitement, though, you realise a few things:
> 
> - this is their way to get Cena to main event and beat Undertaker at Mania.
> - it makes absolutely no sense and shows how terrible creative are that they continuously rely on these cheap 'WTF moment' pops instead of building new stars.
> ...


If they were smart they would have Shane pick Fin Balor to face Taker and let Balor go over. would make Balor a made man


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

Did Woods just die?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lol at the "Heeeyyy! We want some Neeewww Daaayyy!"

Well done, Motown. :clap



TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Is Deadpool any good, would you see it again and would you say, that by previews, that it's possibly better than Batman vs Superman?


Deadpool is easily a *9/10* in my book. Only weak point was that the plot was a teeny bit formulaic, but that negative is largely overridden by its positives.

Judging by previews, Batman vs. Superman looks interesting. However, I strongly suggest watching Deadpool regardless of whether you're a DC or a Marvel guy.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Erik. said:


> Did you not listen to the content of the promo? Guess not.


I understand, but I don't understand why everyone is rooting for a guy who feels like he can automatically just take over when he hasn't been seen in years. I mean, we can hate on what we've been seeing on tv, but I don't think Shane would automatically be any different. Especially since he's been gone. Maybe I'm just a moron.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Just beat it


:surprise::laugh:>


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Loved Shane's return but lol at the dumb fans chanting "you still got it" before he even has a match. Unless they're talking about his charisma I guess. I'm surprised that Shane referenced the decline in quality and ratings. Jericho said something similar upon his latest return as well.


The stocks and ratings have been done before, that didn't shock me nearly as much as the injuries reference.. I don't remember that ever being mentioned in a "Work" segment before.. OF course, I can't exactly remember a rash of this many injuries happening at once before either.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

UFO said:


> To be fair, it was a 30 min segment to kick off


So? You want change, start giving us change. Stop using matches just to get from one commercial break to the next.


----------



## UKChatta (Dec 4, 2015)

I wish you guys would stop finding decent logic. 

Im still sitting here muttering no way its shane taker.. it has to be cena haha.

Btw anyone think a brand split coming? Seemed a bit odd shane just wanted raw...


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

As long as they don't make Reigns 'rescue' Shane in the match it'll work.


But Vince gon be Vince..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> I agree.
> 
> It just seems that Vince doesn't care about what reaction Reigns receives then.


He tried. He made him the focus of two straight Road to WM's and it hasn't worked. What else can they do?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

With this crowd now, Enzo/Cass should debut tonight.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I would not want to be the match after that, i'm still sitting here in like post coital bliss rn lol. i aint paying attention to no six man tag lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone think its Sin Cara vs Kallisto for the US title? Or some kind of ladder match featuring Neville?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> I agree.
> 
> It just seems that Vince doesn't care about what reaction Reigns receives then.


Well they've set it up at this point so they just have to plow through it and hope Reigns is better for it at the end then he is right now with how the story goes. I don't have hope.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Parking lot beatdowns, Shane McMahon on RAW, battles to control the company...

I seem to have travelled back in time 15 years.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> I wonder if youtube has a video of Shane returning already.. I wanna watch and listen to that pop.. One of the biggest pops EVER!!!


Huge ass pop! I thought it was cool Shane teared up a little too. You could tell he appreciated it!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sin botch version 2.0


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

If only the New Day had competition in the tag team division.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Holy shit WWE.Com front page is so fucking weird right now, Shane o' mac, AJ Styles, Kevin Owens and Shinsuke Nakamura are all featured. Imagine if someone told you a few years ago that would be the homepage of WWE.Com would include those guys. :lol


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



dclikewah said:


> Here comes the moneyyyyy.....money money money money


Posted almost exactly an hour before his music hit, so what do I win?

:homer6


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

This clusterfuck of Shane vs 'Taker in HIAC at Mania (which will probably become Cena vs Taker before then) does little for the card. Its definitely better than Taker/Strowman but still, none of this makes sense. From the "lockbox" that Shane is holding over Vince's head to actually convincing us that Taker is going heel to be Vince's henchman all is just way off and Undertaker's legacy is what will take the biggest blow from all of this. If Taker is to lose again at Mania, this is not the way to do it, especially if its his last. SMH...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

shit, if rollins werent so far from returning, shane could have chosen him to face taker, further enraging the authoritah


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Really good match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice spots!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701944852502749184


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Anyone think its Sin Cara vs Kallisto for the US title? Or some kind of ladder match featuring Neville?


Mask vs. Mask match for the title, perhaps?

I mean we've seen Sin Cara without his mask when he was Hunico.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Botch Cara strikes again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was really good.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Great finish.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a sick 450 back to a 450 spot


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow. Making Neville look like a star too. Great start.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That shit was crazy!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What a fucking awesome spot.


AND IT'S a 450 COLE.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Not going to lie. I'm pretty fucking psyched that my friend and I will be four rows back on camera side for one of the biggest Raws in years. Dallas can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> With this crowd now, Enzo/Cass should debut tonight.


they'd have to take people to hospital for over excitement ... i'd pass out lol.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

fucking sin cara lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

More boos for Reigns


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Anyone think its Sin Cara vs Kallisto for the US title? Or some kind of ladder match featuring Neville?


If its properly built up that would be awesome for a WM match.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Rofl golden boy getting booed again


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Reigns still getting boos


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Them boos. Such a good RAW.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Just put Neville in the Sin Cara outfit.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

That wasn't a shooting star press Cole, you useless fucking cunt.

#WeWantMauro


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Those boooos tho... for Reigns...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good way to keep the crowd hot, exciting match.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

The boos Roman is getting are great


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

She's like a Hobbit standing next to him :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Roman looking like a beast


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Reigns showing as much emotion in this promo as Jennifer Lawrence did in Joy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG, somebody please post that art pic of Reigns and Dean Ambrose making out.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

He'd play a "Roman the Robot" gimmick really well


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

This acting..


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Jojo looks like she taste like caramelized apples


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We want Ambrose chants and bad acting. :heston


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what is reigns looking at?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn at those boos. Holy shit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

PaulHBK said:


> This clusterfuck of Shane vs 'Taker in HIAC at Mania (which will probably become Cena vs Taker before then) does little for the card. Its definitely better than Taker/Strowman but still, none of this makes sense. From the "lockbox" that Shane is holding over Vince's head to actually convincing us that Taker is going heel to be Vince's henchman all is just way off and Undertaker's legacy is what will take the biggest blow from all of this. If Taker is to lose again at Mania, this is not the way to do it, especially if its his last. SMH...


:maury

Some people will complain about everything. 

This is fucking awesome. 

Holy fuck Reigns sucks at acting.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

.......what the hell was that Roman....


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fun match and finish.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh.....Roman.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"WE WANT AMBROSE"


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

We want Ambrose chants.

I DON'T GIVE A DAMN WHAT YOU WANT :vince3


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Shane and Brock in the 1st hour :wow


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL Roman's so fucking awful at talking. The interviewer should of asked him "How do you feel about Shane McMahon hijacking your main event, and in one appearance, getting a bigger pop than you'll ever receive?"


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

BORK :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Lesnar is next! :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crowd wooing their brains out for Reigns


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> He tried. He made him the focus of two straight Road to WM's and it hasn't worked. What else can they do?


Nothing else I can really think of to be honest. 



KuritaDavion said:


> Well they've set it up at this point so they just have to plow through it and hope Reigns is better for it at the end then he is right now with how the story goes. I don't have hope.


Yeah that's what it seems like. I kinda think once he is just champ and not being megapushed to his Mania moment, it'll be more tolerable.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Was Reigns reading off of cards or a TelePrompTer or something? What the hell was he looking at?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

They've shown the windshield episode twice now. I figured they would show it nearly between every segment :lol


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Can Roman make it more obvious that he's reading off a teleprompter, geez


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

We want ambrose chants lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Heyman promo next!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They are blowing their load early aren't they?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I must say this raw is pleasing me. It's so rare but so awesome when they do something good.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

If Ambrose returns and tries to run over Lesnar only for him to F5 the entire ambulance truck...


...best Raw ever.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Man, this RAW is going so well, Brock lesnar up next? The feels :banderas


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

all in all... said:


> what is reigns looking at?



His script. :nerd:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Reigns showing as much emotion in this promo as Jennifer Lawrence did in Joy.


Damn don't do em like that!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Its going to be amazing when Undertaker has Shane set up for the Tombstone and Sting's music hits, the lights go out and it sets up Sting vs Taker next year and gets Shane the win. Im so happy he is back. Love how he pointed out the ratings and stock as well.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Roman there displaying the charisma of a chartered accountancy firm.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

Gets booed out in Detroit haha.
Is there any city during the road to wm where roman can get cheers?


BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Up next, Brock gets attacked by the Wyatts


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Erik. said:


> Mask vs. Mask match for the title, perhaps?
> 
> I mean we've seen Sin Cara without his mask when he was Hunico.


Unless they plan on pushing heel Sin Cara that wouldn't work but it's not a bad idea. Besides, I personally think Samoa Joe is taking the US title from Kallisto after Mania. 


Rocketmansid said:


> If its properly built up that would be awesome for a WM match.


And given the proper time at Mania.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Brock's attack on Ambrose, Shane's return. Great six man tag and one of Roman's most believable promos to date Raw's had an amazing first hour. Hour two kicks off with Brock and Heyman as well, if Dean comes out I will lose my shit.

:banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'We want Ambrose' is what you fuckers should have been chanting at Roman all along. Maybe we'd have Ambrose vs HHH now.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

You could replace Roman with a mannequin and you'd get the same performance.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

all in all... said:


> what is reigns looking at?


his cue cards


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Isn't there supposed to be a big ending to this raw too?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

We want Ambrose chants all through that and Lesnar is next. Like you'd better keep this up RAW.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I didn't expect Reigns to get booed like this in the D; wait until he's in front of a smark crowd. Jesus Christ.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ambrose vs Lesnar > Reigns vs HHH


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

No one called that tonight :ti Whether or not it will turn out to make compelling TV remains to be seen but that's irrelevant right now. 

It was thinking outside the box and for that I'm hopeful that it sets a precedent for how to approach the rest of the plans for Wrestlemania. 

It is by far the most creative angle they've come up with in a long time. 

It could just end up being that Cena takes the place of Shane (who looks a little out of shape if I'm being honest :lol looked on the verge of a heart attack following his prolonged shuffling during the entrance) 

For now though, Yea I like what they've done here. It's creative and there is just enough uncertainty surrounding this whole thing to keep interest levels high.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That Reigns promo was beyond garbage. It was beyond wooden and his expression was just bad. 

:jay


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

Roman Reigns should be a luchador. He has the facial expressions of a flagpole. YOUR FUCKING BROTHER JUST GOT PUT THROUGH A GOD DAMN WINDSHIELD AND WHEELED TO THE HOSPITAL. SHOW! SOME! DAMN! EMOTION! ffs smh


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Roman looks like a million fucking bucks, why the fuck can't he talk? Ugh... so frustrating. I'm still pulling for him, though.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, another awful Reigns promo in the books, but that may be among his worst.

:lmao at the "We want Ambrose" chants. :lmao


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

"Shane Brandon McMahon[2][6] (born January 15, 1970)(projected death April 2016),

On February 22, 2016, Shane returned to WWE television to set up storyline where he sought to take control of the company back from his father and his sister.

At Wrestlemaina 32 he was brutally murdered by "The Undertaker" inside Hell in a Cell in front of 100,000 people. Although many blame his father Vince for his son's death police could not find any evidence because American cops are idiots."

From Shane's Wikipedia page :lmao


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Lesnar gonna wreck somebody.

Hopefully it's Cole and Ranello takes over for the RTWM.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

They must know Roman can't cut a promo for shit.

Why don't they just have him be all action and refuse to speak - make him something resembling a bad ass not a fucking nervous teenager doing a presentation in science class.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Shane vs. Taker HIAC

Guest Ref: Mick Foley

Run In: Stone Cold


HHH vs. Reigns....HBK in HHH corner, Rock with Reigns.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Everything about Reigns is heelish. He just looks like a natural heel.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

RAW off to a good start.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> And no one gives a fuck about HHH/Reigns.
> Babygurl.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

WE WANT AMBROSE


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That Reigns promo was beyond garbage. It was beyond wooden and his expression was just bad.
> 
> :jay


I keep trying so hard to find some positives.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I mean really they should have had that Reigns promo backstage pre-recorded. Had him go over it AGAIN and AGAIN until they're happy with it because seriously they couldn't have been happy with that.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I want to fap but at the same time I dont want to miss a second


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope Ambrose shows up in the next segment with a trash can filled with weapons, bring Explicit Ambrose Violence to Brock Lesnar. Ambrose won't be kept down by The Beast.


----------



## UKChatta (Dec 4, 2015)

Fuck sake why are they making reigns cheesy. Talking about heart and shit.

He shouldnt give a shit about ambrose. 

Just say im going to win the title and bowl off.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> They are blowing their load early aren't they?


I was just thinking that myself.. Shane should probably have been saved for the 3rd hour shouldn't he? Bork for the second.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> That Reigns promo was beyond garbage. It was beyond wooden and *his expression* was just bad.
> 
> :jay


What expression?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This RAW. Now just replace Cole for good when Shane takes over. And change the theme for RAW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deadstar1988 said:


> They must know Roman can't cut a promo for shit.
> 
> Why don't they just have him be all action and refuse to speak - make him something resembling a bad ass not a fucking nervous teenager doing a presentation in science class.
> 
> ...


I mean I guess if he does it long enough he might become a C+ B- talker.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I like ambrose vs lesnar for some reason, it's about time Lesnar loses.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

UFO said:


> I want to fap but at the same time I dont want to miss a second


Shits rough bro


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That promo was beyond terrible. Are they serious?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Mikecala98 said:


> Shane vs. Taker HIAC
> 
> Guest Ref: Mick Foley
> 
> ...


Why would Mick be the guest ref and SC run in?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Brock my man!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Up next!*


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This Raw is great so far!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 'We want Ambrose' is what you fuckers should have been chanting at Roman all along. Maybe we'd have Ambrose vs HHH now.


No we wouldn't. The fans could be out with pitchforks and torches and Vince would still push Reigns.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

deadstar1988 said:


> They must know Roman can't cut a promo for shit.
> 
> Why don't they just have him be all action and refuse to speak - make him something resembling a bad ass not a fucking nervous teenager doing a presentation in science class.


They want him to be the face of the company. That means ample amount of mic time. 

I don't get it either.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BROCK!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Brock looks mad his explosions didn't go off.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SP103 said:


> I like ambrose vs lesnar for some reason, it's about time Lesnar loses.


Don't think Lesnar's losing until they do Reigns/Brock one-on-one, maybe at SS.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lmao the crowd is kind of dead for Lesnar, they are so tired :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seriously, if Ambrose doesn't show up...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"Party's over Ambrose"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The pyro guy forgot to do Brock's pyro because he's too busy marking for Shane like everyone else.:lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

See. Lesnar becomes a heel when up against Dean but face when Roman's included.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

here comes the pain


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

lmao that was weird as hell without fireworks


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I do actually care about Roman Reigns, Triple H, and their match though. lol

And I think Cena or Sting will actually fight Undertaker.


*AYO, BROCK!*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

deadstar1988 said:


> They must know Roman can't cut a promo for shit.
> 
> Why don't they just have him be all action and refuse to speak - make him something resembling a bad ass not a fucking nervous teenager doing a presentation in science class.
> 
> ...


they already have that in lesnar. and he is, was, and always will be better in that role than reigns (or anyone)


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mikecala98 said:


> Shane vs. Taker HIAC
> 
> Guest Ref: Mick Foley
> 
> ...


That would be sick


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Cole says "Brock Lesnar is extremely upset"

And then camera shows Brock and he looks extremely calm :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

UFO said:


> Lmao the crowd is kind of dead for Lesnar, they are so tired :lol


Poor timing.

Should have had this at the second hour.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Was that a "push Corey Graves" sign?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose gets murdered by Brock and the fans chant for him still. Shit Brock is bulletproof.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This crowd is awesome lol great to hear a lively crowd


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO Paul burying the roster. This is how you work a mic.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Fuck those people who says Brock is not a draw.

I mark like an idiot every single time he shows up.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Deeds said:


> Brock's attack on Ambrose, Shane's return. Great six man tag and *one of Roman's most believable promos to date* Raw's had an amazing first hour. Hour two kicks off with Brock and Heyman as well, if Dean comes out I will lose my shit.
> 
> :banderas


What? he was reading a freaking script.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No he isn't Paul. Sorry.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heymans promos are so boring, they are always the same


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

This is so much better than FastLame, not even funny.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Brock seriously looks like a bear. Look at that guy.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

preach, paul, preach


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Just tuned in, alI I know is Shane is back can someone please catch me up on what the hell is going on


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock Lesnar vs. Mike Lient at Wrestlemania :mark:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Is Lesnar limping?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuck its only 8 we got Shane Vs Undertaker for the company in HIAC 

And now Brock 

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaas lord!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Paul could do a promo about anything and make it five stars.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

So much more invested in Ambrose vs Lesnar than Reigns vs Trips.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This crowd is awesome it's great to hear a lively crowd


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMFAO

COME ON HEYMAN

SUPER REIGNS HASN'T BEEN PINNED CLEAN.

HIS ASS AIN'T TAPPING TO NO ONE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And this is Detroit. We still have Chicago/Philly/Pitt/Brooklyn before WM. :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hm, Paul wasn't making Roman look strong there.

Vince gonna have to talk to him later.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"And don't tell me Roman Reigns wouldn't have tapped out, The Undertaker tapped out....ROMAN REIGNS WOULD HAVE TAPPED OUT."

Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Natis Cole said:


> Just tuned in, alI I know is Shane is back can someone please catch me up on what the hell is going on


shane vs taker at WM


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Banez said:


> Cole says "Brock Lesnar is extremely upset"
> 
> And then camera shows Brock and he looks extremely calm :lol


Panic denotes the possibility of death. Calm ushers in its certainty.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree. Roman Reigns would tap out to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A triple threat is always no holds barred, Paul..


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Did they seriously bleep pissed?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow they are seriously censoring everything ? Stop the stupid censoring


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Did Paul Heyman just say

DEED AMBROCE!?!

... 
Alright, that's what I am calling him from now own.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh god they censored the word Pissed lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Paul E. is a real sore loser right now


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pissed is censored? :drake1


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

fuck off with the censorship you pussies


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Did they seriously bleep pissed?


Only Cena and Roman can cuss.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Heyman doing what the WWE can't even do and that's put over Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man Dean got rag dolled lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It is absolutely frightening how fast Lesnar is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brock coming in like a fright train, you forget how fast he is.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I swear I keep hearing the Xbox sign-in sound whenever they play this video.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Censoring pissing, lel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those phantom knees are up there with Shane's punches. :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Natis Cole said:


> Just tuned in, alI I know is Shane is back can someone please catch me up on what the hell is going on


lesanr mugged and assaulted a dishevelled in the parking lot before the show

steph won the outstanding achievement in the field of excellence award, her tits looked great.

shane came out and sorta blackmailed his dad, and is going to fight an old man at WM (not his dad)



oh and a bunch of guys jumped all over in a good match


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

So are the Wyatts and Lesnar still a thing or nah? LOL


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock should have given the limo an F5 with Ambrose ontop of the hood. Now that would have been great.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait.. did they just censor Paul saying piss???


LOL 3rd time playing that footage, and they just so happened to have a fucking mini audience back there or something?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Falling asleep from this Lesnar promo, just kick someones head in dude


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*lol those knee strikes didn't even look like they connected.*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Dunn must be in the truck tonight doing the bitch work while Shane is back


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Would :lol if Wyatts come out.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"There is no *Shield* that can protect Dean Ambrose from the wrath of Brock Lesnar."

Heyman is killing it tonight with the quotes. Surprised he never used that against Roman.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Old Man Paul telling those fuckers to get off his lawn.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Heyman doing what the WWE can't even do and that's put over Dean Ambrose.


Well thats because Paul Heyman has creativity


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heyman's talking about parkour in 2016 lol.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I thought he was gonna say This piece of Shit :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Heyman vs "The Mic" @ Mania!


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Poor microphone, that was harsh Paul haha.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Heyman :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This Raw. No fucking chill.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Does Vince like to troll Heyman with cutting his mic


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The mic died.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Heyman must be stronger than we thought :lol


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Paul is killing it right now in mic :lmao


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Heyman is the man.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Aren't those mic's something like $30,000 each?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Goldberg comes back and challenges Brock. Book it.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Wyatts!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can we just bring Shane back out?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

AMBROSE! PLEASE!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Here he comes!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew LSDean was coming back.:lmao:lmao

Can't keep a good crackhead down.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

HOLLA

IF YA HEAR ME


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow they really are recycling the ambulance thing lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

HERE WE GO


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Heyman killing it right now :gaga1


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I fucking called it! Ambrose is bringing the National Guard with him!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh look, an ambulance.... AGAIN.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Holler if You Hear Me!!


Scott Steiner!!! is Back!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Can we just bring Shane back out?


Shane vs Brock


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Steiner is here!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This dumb motherfucker :lmao

:lmao

I can't. :lmao


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OH MY GOD FUCK YES HERE HE COMES


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Someone called this exact spot with the ambulance. :lmao


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

AMBROSE IS HERE :mark:


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

...slowest garage door ever.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

WWE's promoting this Ambrose/Lesnar match more than HHH/Reigns.

Thank god for that.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Those sirens it can only be scott steiener!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Shit, they blasted through two months of story in 30 minutes.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:mj4 :mj4 :mj4

Dean arriving in an ambulance :lmao


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

SCOTT STEINER :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

I thought it was scott steiner lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL. Good grief.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Who called the neckbrace? :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Those sirens making me wish that "HOLLA! IF YA HEAR ME!" would blare over the arena. :mj2


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Has Dean ever not hijacked a vehicle


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

All those sirens, I was hoping for a Scott Steiner cameo.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Here comes Dean.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ohh boo this driving the ambulance back bullshit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Someone gif that fat chick running in heels please. Ty Internet


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose certainly gets a lot of car segments lol


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

IT'S AMBROSE, IT'S AMBROSE!!! I FEEL LIKE A KID AGAIN WATCHING THIS RAW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I knew LSDean was coming back.:lmao:lmao
> 
> Can't keep a good crackhead down.


And he looks like he's in the middle of a bender.

"Need.............more............METH!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least he is selling


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I love how someone already called Dean driving the ambulance to the ring, please for the love of God get a weapon.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LOGAN WILL NEVER DIE!*

(Even though he did in the comics :batista3)


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose literally dragging himself to the ring from the hospital.

THIS IS HOW YOU GET A FACE OVER!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

STILL IN THE FUCKING NECKBRACE :lol


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

BRAIN DAMAGED DEAN AMBROSE.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm beginning to hate Ambrose like Bray.


----------



## Hition (Jul 25, 2003)

I thought it was Scott Steiner.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Didn't he come out of an ambulance not too long ago?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

lol Dean... he's the best


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Modern Day Tommy Dreamer


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Crickets


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dean Ambrose...you so crazy!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, he's overselling it a bit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

OMG Austin has arrived and he's raising hell :bahgawd oh yeah


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lol this will be hilarious.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Dean is drunk again.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean about to get his ass beat again? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose is trying to die.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh... Okay then.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Well... that wasn't much


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL at ambrose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't. I'm done.
HHH/Reigns, what?

This is Taker/Hardy version 2.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jesus the overselling lol but fuck it it's entertaining

And stepping in heads


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BAH GAWD! THAT'S SCOTT STEINER'S MUSIC!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh that disrespect. That's Vince to Dolph Ziggler every day.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you sir, may I have another ass whuppin


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Imagine Roman beating HHH and Ambrose beating Brock at WM...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Seriously, how do you book Ambrose realistically in a way that he could beat Brock at WrestleMania :hmm:

Nevermind, Dean-O just answered.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL this feud is awesome.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Please don't do this Ambrose / Lesnar angle for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cool Brock vs. Dean.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Brock Lesnar vs Jim Carrey at WM fpalm


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Hardcore-mania.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't wait for this match. I really can't. Even if Dean has no shot.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm having trouble deciding if this is good or crappy.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yaaas Dean!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

THEY WENT WITH NO DQ!!! YES!!!! :mark:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Fuck yes it's happening


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

If Lesnar wants a title match, I don't see why he doesn't beat HHH into giving him one lol . He kind of doesn't need to face Ambrose


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

WE GOT A STREET FIGHT AT WRESTLEMANIA!!

LESNAR VS AMBROSE!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean getting his ass kicked.

:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Is he dead?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Someone called street right. GJ


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

At least those Wyatt geeks stay away from Brock


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh boy, 42 days of Dean getting his ass kicked :eyeroll.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

A 1 more time chant for the over babyface


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ 

Whoever wrote this script tonight is EPIC


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

wow this is looking like one of the worst wrestlemania cards ever. Taker vs Shane & Lesnar vs Ambrose. REALLY!?!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Another ambrose vs lesnar lol easy win for brock


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock Lesnar/Ambrose > Brock Lesnar/Bray Wyatt


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This doesn't seem like it will be the greatest Wrestlemania of all time. This show has been really fucking good though.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Dean vs Brock Street Fight at Mania, I'm super excited.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I love this. Ambrose vs Lesnar has sold me for Mania. Both insanely over and that stip...that's where Dean shines. Fuck yes.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Street Fight, Hell in a Cell, WWE is going all out with this Mania!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

No hold barred. Ambrose can win this.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This is the main event of WM. :clap


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> wow this is looking like one of the worst wrestlemania cards ever. Taker vs Shane & Lesnar vs Ambrose. REALLY!?!


Only on
paper.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dean has to win that.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Thats a hospital i dont wanna go into. If you can steal Ambulance that easily :lmao

hope John Cena took notes how to sell from Dean.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

That Mania match gonna be :homer


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Be very scared of LSDean. Druggies/crackheads like him never go down for good and they'll hunt your ass 20 years later for the 20 dollars you owed them back in 1996 even though you whooped their ass back in 1996. :lol


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Being Romans butt buddy has clearly driven Dean to an elaborate form of Suicide.

Sad so very sad.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean better get some semblance of offense in sooner than later. Even Taker/Jeff had Hardy looking halfway competent. Hard to get fans to invest in this long term if he only shows up to get rag dolled and oversell. You can get Zach Ryder for that.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I wonder how long the enthusiasm will last before people realize Shane is just the next try to get Reigns over.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Song glad we are getting this over Lesnar/Wyatt.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who the fuck wrote this Raw?!
I feel like they're going to pull a fuckery at the end of the night and say "lol nevermind the last 2 hours, early April fools joke".


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Dean wins the match after jobbing to Lesnar on the RtWM?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Dean can't get his ass kicked every week. He needs to actually get off his ass and actually look like a threat.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sick sadistic Ambrose is the greatest. 

I cannot wait for this feud. 

Best part? They're going to have to give Ambrose a shit load of mic time because I am sure Lesnar isn't going to be on every Raw leading up to Mania.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

I like this.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Vince is trying to kill me via marking out :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> This Raw. No fucking chill.


Nope.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Triple H still needs to come out and cut a promo; he hasn't done it since he won the title. In fact he basically gave the show to the others


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Hell in a cell with Shane and Taker 

Now a street fight match with the beast and the lunatic 

All is Dallas stadium Holy fuck WWE has me sold for WM baby!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Dean with a singles match at Mania. Fuck yes. This is awesome. And I'm gonna see it in person woohoooooooooo!!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Street Fight, Hell in a Cell, WWE is going all out with this Mania!


I agree and I have some excitement for it now, but it puts some amount of pressure on Reigns and HHH to close it out.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Now Ambrose has a chance to go over at mania its no rules


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Streetfight sounds fun! Let's talk about Brock vs Ambrose and how it will be the real main event.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Every WrestleMania has a squash match


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dammit, no Texas Death Match.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I wonder how long the enthusiasm will last before people realize Shane is just the next try to get Reigns over.


That won't happen until after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

INDEED


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Solf said:


> No hold barred. Ambrose can win this.


But he won't. But it's against Lesnar and it'll be brutal and fun so it's fine with me.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

This WM went from zero to great quite fast


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing stuff - Brock/Ambrose feud, match, promos, is going to be awesome. Already off to a red hot start. :mark:

What the fuck are they going to do for Reigns/HHH? They gotta keep the momentum going but damn... can't imagine. Actually with how good the show has been, I'm looking forward to seeing what they do (and the crowd reaction to it).


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Be very scared of LSDean. Druggies/crackheads like him never go down for good and they'll hunt your ass 20 years later for the 20 dollars you owed them back in 1996 even though you whooped their ass back in 1996. :lol


You're right, his Moxley gimmick should make a comeback for this feud.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

How would you guys react if Ambrose was booked to go over Lesnar at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh boy, 42 days of Dean getting his ass kicked :eyeroll.*


To be fair, Brock squashes everyone in every build. 

I'm actually pretty excited for this match, to be honest...as well as the Heyman vs Ambrose dynamic. Brock could certainly be in much worse programs.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Brock would be wise to wear a cup at 'mania then.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Oh boy, 42 days of Dean getting his ass kicked :eyeroll.*


*Better than 42 days of Roman on the microphone. *


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Props to McMahon for giving Dean the WM Main Event.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Title Match
Hell in a Cell
No Holds Barred 

WOW!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


> The mic died.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

That was awesome. Gotta be a good street fight!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

When Austin used to drive a vehicle into an arena it looked real and shit was about to go down, but that's just not the case any more. Ambrose driving the ambulance couldn't have looked more scripted and fake as shit.

Safety above all else, I get it, but just put some effort into making this stuff look natural and less rigid and stunt-y. Fuck's sake.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Lesnar stepped over Ambrose like he was nothing


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

We better get at least one time of Dean with a weapon beating the shit outta Bork B4 Mania.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dean vs Brock - No Holds Barred
Shane vs Taker - Hell in a Cell

Both locked in. This is the craziest Mania card in years already! And i'm loving it!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Where the fuck is the Italian language on the WWE site?!? WHERE IS IT :Fuckyou


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

This card might be whack, but the underdogs, how can you not route for Shane and Ambrose? I'll be invested that's all I ever really want. If Cena can actually fight and takes Shane's spot on a swerve I'll actually mark for that too, sorry, not sorry.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Only on
> paper.


Lesnar vs Ambrose is no where near Wrestlemania worthy of a match. A B-PPV match but not Mania


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

THANOS said:


> You're right, his Moxley gimmick should make a comeback for this feud.


Brock is the guy who used to beat up Dean and make him sell his drugs on the corner :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I wonder how bad hour three is going to be tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Brock Lesnar/Ambrose > Brock Lesnar/Bray Wyatt


no doubt. Best match on the card.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

WWE, you've got an opportunity here to let Ambrose bring in some of his experience and let him do what he wants with this street fight with Lesnar. None of this 'oh it's a street fight they'll fight out of the ring' I mean glass bottles, brass knuckles, planks of wood, thumb tacks, barbed wire, trashcans you name it, throw it at that match and watch a star be born in the glory of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

DahStoryTella said:


> How would you guys react if Ambrose was booked to go over Lesnar at Wrestlemania?


I'd mark. They'll never do it, but there is a way they can do it which puts Ambrose over in a big way yet still protects Brock. Have him hit him with a fucking car or something.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

No holds barred street fight! Dean has a bare minimum of chance now.

I'm supersized Lesnar (Heyman) accepted the challenge just like that.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BATHROOM BREAK!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

DahStoryTella said:


> How would you guys react if Ambrose was booked to go over Lesnar at Wrestlemania?


while i like watching brock kill everyone, it kinda makes sense


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

And it's back down to Earth with a bump with the Usos.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SnapOrTap said:


> Better than 42 days of Roman on the microphone.


*Missed opportunity with "getting his ass booed". You tried though. *


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Lesnar vs Ambrose is no where near Wrestlemania worthy of a match. A B-PPV match but not Mania


Lol there's like no stars.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ambrose/Lesnar has a ton of potential regardless of who wins. There are loads of ways Dean could lose but still get elevated. It really just depends on how they book him going into it and during the match. 

That being said, if he did go over Lesnar in a street fight it'd be a huge rub. 

Don't see it happening but I think there is a slim possibility.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

usos = fpalm


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Titus will enjoy this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least they got me to care about one thing at WM: SHANE. Other than that, don't care about anything. Glad I at least have one thing to look forward too, though.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Aaaandd we have The Usos vs....some team that's hopefully not the LoN.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Man that should be a good match at Mania.... Its like I dont know who will win.....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Unfortunately, Raw hit it's peak fpalm


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

These two need to fuck off


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

It's been a good Raw so far, so might as well bring out the Uso's to ruin it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DahStoryTella said:


> How would you guys react if Ambrose was booked to go over Lesnar at Wrestlemania?


Well Dean is a saiyan, so very well actually


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Dammit, no Texas Death Match.


The name sounds cool but I don't think the stipulation is cool enough...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ONE DAY, it will be Scott Steiner y'all!* 

:lol


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh fuck no, not The Usos, more Tag Team matches. Teddy Long is definitely in charge tonight haha, Tag Team matches all night.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

DahStoryTella said:


> How would you guys react if Ambrose was booked to go over Lesnar at Wrestlemania?


I would be excited, but there is not a chance in hell of that happening. Roman will lose to Triple H before Dean goes over Brock lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Konnor looks like the villain in a nineteenth century period piece.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish the Usos would go to TNA or something so I don't have to see them


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Get these lame fatass geeks out of the arena :mjout


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright, alright I'm invested in WM now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now RAW turns to shit. Hope crowd stays awake to bury the HHH/Roman segment.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Ambrose/Lesnar has a ton of potential regardless of who wins. There are loads of ways Dean could lose but still get elevated. It really just depends on how they book him going into it and during the match.
> 
> That being said, if he did go over Lesnar in a street fight it'd be a huge rub.
> 
> Don't see it happening but I think there is a slim possibility.


I think it should be similar to Punk Vs Lesnar. 

Ambrose will have to use every fucking weapon he can think of, coming close but losing.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

The usos are fucking shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder if they'll have the balls to put Reigns in the ring in front of this crowd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

gaz0301 said:


> I agree and I have some excitement for it now, but it puts some amount of pressure on Reigns and HHH to close it out.


I've got a feeling its gonna end flat like HHH/Orton at WM26. It's gonna be hard to top Shane/Taker and Lesnar/Ambrose.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

THOU SHALL NOT F....MESS! WITH THE DUDLEYS


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

DahStoryTella said:


> How would you guys react if Ambrose was booked to go over Lesnar at Wrestlemania?


"No rules" = His going over , the match will end with Lesnar getting hit like 30 times with a weapon


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Imagine how they could have stacked this card if...

Rock didn't have insurance issues
Cena didn't hurt his shoulder
Orton didn't hurt his shoulder
Rollins didn't hurt his knee
Sting didn't hurt his neck
Daniel Bryan didn't hurt his brain
CM Punk didn't hurt his butt
Hogan didn't hurt his foot by shooting it


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Phaedra said:


> WWE, you've got an opportunity here to let Ambrose bring in some of his experience and let him do what he wants with this street fight with Lesnar. None of this 'oh it's a street fight they'll fight out of the ring' I mean glass bottles, brass knuckles, planks of wood, thumb tacks, barbed wire, trashcans you name it, throw it at that match and watch a star be born in the glory of Brock Lesnar.



Working with Lesnar definitely means they're going to get some leeway for sure. 
Who the fuck is gonna tell Lesnar no anyway? :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

D'Von already sweating.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

The Usos are starting to become the piss break portion of the show for me.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Well, at least they got me to care about one thing at WM: SHANE. Other than that, don't care about anything. Glad I at least have one thing to look forward too, though.


Do you think he will legit wrestle? Looks to have taken to middle age quite comfortably and he was drenched in sweat after the shuffle from his entrance :lol 

I think this could end up being another John Cena storyline. I really hope it isn't though.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Imagine how they could have stacked this card if...
> 
> Rock didn't have insurance issues
> Cena didn't hurt his shoulder
> ...


The last three made me laugh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if they'll have the balls to put Reigns in the ring in front of this crowd.


After the crowd falls asleep through the next hour and a half.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Turned Raw back on for Steiner... Got The Uso's. Thanks guys.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lothario said:


> D'Von already sweating.


When is he not sweating?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Buying thongs :maury


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Scott Steiner?? LOL The sirens


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bruh. this is third time the Dudley's cut the same promo! :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I wonder if they'll have the balls to put Reigns in the ring in front of this crowd.


They're waiting for hour three when half the crowd leaves. That way he just gets no response instead of a negative one. GENIUS.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I bet the people that tweeted out "#cancelwwenetwork" after fastlane feel really dumb now.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Lothario said:


> D'Von already sweating.


That's his natural sheen.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I still can't tell Jimmy and Jay apart. 

Fuck these guys.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Do you think he will legit wrestle? Looks to have taken to middle age quite comfortably and he was drenched in sweat after the shuffle from his entrance :lol
> 
> I think this could end up being another John Cena storyline. I really hope it isn't though.


I hope he does. People want to see Shane bump around the cell. Replacing him with Cena will kill all of positive energy of the Shane return. They better not do that.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Look, it's the descension


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

:crying::crying::crying:
No more tables... BOO THESE MEN!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Forgive me - I always fall for this shit - but MAYBE Ambrose has a chance IF Lesnar has a big break scheduled for after WM. Sell some kind of brutality that puts him on the shelf. Granted, Lesnar can still win the match but disappear with an "injury", I suppose.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Is this a recap or are the Dudleys repeating last weeks promo word for word?


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Woooow

Ascension were so unimportant I didn't realize they were there until that moment.

YOOU SHANE IF YOU WIN!! FIX THESE GUYS WHEN YOU REACH THE TEAM DIVSION!!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone remember when Konnor was dancing with Kozlov on NXT? That shit was great


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 jobber tag teams. :Out


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Working with Lesnar definitely means they're going to get some leeway for sure.
> Who the fuck is gonna tell Lesnar no anyway? :lmao


Yeah seems Lesnar is the only guy these days who is allowed to wrestle spewing blood out of his forehead. They call it a street fight, make it a fucking street fight, some of these people have never been in a fight in their life never mind an adhoc street fight where you grab anything there is to hand to fight to stay alive lol.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I laughed at Bubba saying "furnitcha"


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> When is he not sweating?


Dude sweats almost as much as Patrick Ewing did in his prime.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I hope he does. People want to see Shane bump around the cell. Replacing him with Cena will kill all of positive energy of the Shane return. They better not do that.


I don't want to see Shane die. And given what Shane's done and with it being HIAC, if he actually wrestles he's going to do something really stupid. Especially now with Ambrose/Brock on the card.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Scott Steiner needs to show up.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Dudley Boyz vs The Usos in a Table Match at Mania? So the tag titles match is on youtube?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"hardcore was this cool little internet term"

Hardcore wrestling has roots with the Funk family territory in Armadillo, Eddie Graham's Florida wrestling and Abdulah touring the world you idiot.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So Dudleys vs. Usos at WrestleMania in a Tables match? Maybe TLC with pinfalls. An Uso superfly splashing one of the Dudley's off a ladder through a table will probably be a WrestleMania image WWE would use for years to come.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> When is he not sweating?


When he's testifying


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Usos are garbage. They should at least go heel.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

SnapOrTap said:


> I still can't tell Jimmy and Jay apart.
> 
> Fuck these guys.


One is doing Naomi and the other looks like he smokes crystal meth.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Shut the fuck up Saxton. You know nothing about history you cheeky bottom feeding cunt


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Uso's are fortunate Spike isn't around.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Lesnar vs Ambrose is no where near Wrestlemania worthy of a match. A B-PPV match but not Mania


Tell me the other options at this point


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> I don't want to see Shane die. And given what Shane's done and with it being HIAC, if he actually wrestles he's going to do something really stupid. Especially now with Ambrose/Brock on the card.


He'll be fine.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I hope he does. People want to see Shane bump around the cell. Replacing him with Cena will kill all of positive energy of the Shane return. They better not do that.


I rather have Shane wrestle 

But if it was to be Cena it wouldn't ruin it...We can have the Cena vs Taker match a lot been waiting for and Cena wins to have Shane Control raw...wouldn't be mad at that 

Also wouldn't be mad if it was Sting either


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I suppose Shane winning at WM is the reason why there is so much talk about post WM call ups. 


OH WAIT A FUCKING MINUTE ARE YOU FUCKING SHITTING ME??????????!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? AGAIN?????


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Wrestlemania being all about the McMahons


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Hopefully we'll get some tag matches here pretty soon


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Poor bray Wyatt


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

So who is the New Day going to face at WM?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Jesus, that match again? WHY? Because it was so good last night? :summer2


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Godway said:


> They're waiting for hour three when half the crowd leaves. That way he just gets no response instead of a negative one. GENIUS.


Someone will be asking "What are the chorus of boos?? He's over!"


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Boss looking as great as ever tonight guys


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

What's the main event for tonight?

What is there worth left watching tonight Vince?

There has been no promotion for anything bar Lesnar and Heyman and they've appeared......does Vince even know what the main event is for tonight?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Nope, not interested in the Wyatts. They're past the point of no return for me now. Done.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

lol. And everyone was saying that six-man at fastlane was just a Raw match. Too true.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Can we scrap the acension for the healthy brain tissue Bryan so desperately needs.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> "hardcore was this cool little internet term"
> 
> Hardcore wrestling has roots with the Funk family territory in Armadillo, Eddie Graham's Florida wrestling and Abdulah touring the world you idiot.


JBL has gotten fond of showing his ignorance


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

SnapOrTap said:


> I still can't tell Jimmy and Jay apart.
> 
> Fuck these guys.


Jimmy's the one that's fucking terrible and Jay's the one that's fucking awful.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Believe That said:


> I rather have Shane wrestle
> 
> But if it was to be Cena it wouldn't ruin it...We can have the Cena vs Taker match a lot been waiting for and Cena wins to have Shane Control raw...wouldn't be mad at that
> 
> Also wouldn't be mad if it was Sting either


Cena would fuck up the dynmaic of the match. People would boo Cena and cheer Taker, and with Taker in Vince's corner, that's not supposed to happen. Shane would get cheered. They can't do that.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hulk Hogan said:


> Lol there's like no stars.


Good point lol. The roster is seriously lacking and the road to wrestlemania is just making it painstakingly obvious for all to see


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> So who is the New Day going to face at WM?


Enzo & Cass?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> So who is the New Day going to face at WM?


hopefully Enzo and Cass


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

So I guess Brock vs The Wyatts is not happening ever?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Has AJ been on yet?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Captain Edd said:


> Jesus, that match again? WHY? Because it was so good last night? :summer2


Lololol!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

RAW is rematch.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

elo said:


> What's the main event for tonight?
> 
> What is there worth left watching tonight Vince?
> 
> There has been no promotion for anything bar Lesnar and Heyman and they've appeared......does Vince even know what the main event is for tonight?


Roman Reings lookin' strong and gettin' boo'd.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

This match again :chan why can't they fire all of them :chan


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

MONDAY NIGHT PROMO
MONDAY NIGHT TAG MATCH


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> JBL has gotten fond of showing his ignorance


It's why he needs Ranallo next to him. Ranallo needs to be calling Raw like yesterday.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

So what's the point of the Wyatts attacking Brock at the rumble??


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Bruh. this is third time the Dudley's cut the same promo! :lol


No more tables? Hehe 


SnapOrTap said:


> I still can't tell Jimmy and Jay apart.
> 
> Fuck these guys.


Fo real they are overrated as fu*k



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Unfortunately, Raw hit it's peak fpalm


Oh you didnt know?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

The Tempest said:


> Shut the fuck up Saxton. You know nothing about history you cheeky bottom feeding cunt


Harsh but thats the only way he'll learn.

"Commentate better or take a bath in fire ants you failed wrestle-twat."


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> So who is the New Day going to face at WM?


The league of jobbers.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> "hardcore was this cool little internet term"
> 
> Hardcore wrestling has roots with the Funk family territory in Armadillo, Eddie Graham's Florida wrestling and Abdulah touring the world you idiot.


Your JBL hate is affecting your hearing


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Legend797 said:


> Boss looking as great as ever tonight guys




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698910966415687680


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i wish i knew if AJ and Owens were on the card tonight. so i would know if I should keep watching or not


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> hopefully Enzo and Cass


Keep dreaming. It's looking like New Day/LON/Usos/Dudleys in a Table match thing.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Good point lol. The roster is seriously lacking and the road to wrestlemania is just making it painstakingly obvious for all to see


I would much rather see Orton Vs Lesnar at 'Mania if Orton didn't get injured by the garbage bag. 

Ambrose Vs Lesnar would have been great for Summer Slam, but since there are no stars and majority are injured I don't really mind.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So the Wyatts are getting their win back why? This all seems pointless.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Why do heels never cost the guys they're feuding with matches anymore?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Da Alliance said:


> So what's the point of the Wyatts attacking Brock at the rumble??


I think we missed one, Paul.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If this were 1999, I'd be fucking creaming my pants thinking about the inevitable Shane leg-drop from the top of the fucking cage or some other crazy shit, but I'm apathetically waiting for him to simply be bounced around the walls of the cell a little bit...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Just tuned in... These guys look a lot older for it to be 2001 again.

This company, man. I haven't seen an original idea in forever.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena would fuck up the dynmaic of the match. People would boo Cena and cheer Taker, and with Taker in Vince's corner, that's not supposed to happen. Shane would get cheered. They can't do that.


I think they will root for Cena because they want Shane to control the company


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> i wish i knew if AJ and Owens were on the card tonight. so i would know if I should keep watching or not


We'll definitely get Owens vs Ziggler XXXIV tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please don't be Jericho vs AJ again


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Y 2 Germ!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol Reigns even got booed during the Tapout ad. This is brutal.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't wait for the "real sports fans" to be bitching about Harbaugh being at RAW tomorrow.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Who the fuck cares about Y2Jovi anymore? Seriously.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck y'all, I still love Jericho.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Y2J heel turn incoming?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TURN HEEL!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Harbaugh!!! :mark:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Chris please get off AJ's dick already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ the GOAT.

:mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Da Alliance said:


> So what's the point of the Wyatts attacking Brock at the rumble??


Well, it could be said that he was the biggest threat in the ring and the most logical to team up on to further their chances of winning. Which actually would be you know real strategy for the match.

But then again that's defending WWE and I hate doing that.

So the truth is they fucked up. Simple as that.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Enough jericho, enough


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I actually want to see Miz vs AJ vs Jericho 

Doesn't have to be a t Mania, but Miz had very good matches with both and the mic work has helped.

A 4 way with Owens would work too and add some variety to Mania


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I heard a few boos for the AJ name drop, weird lol.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

RAW IS JERICHO!!!! I hope he comes to Chicago in two weeks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god please don't tell me they are extending AJ/Jericho.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> Fuck y'all, I still love Jericho.


Jericho's great but man, he is way better as a heel.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please, oh please let this be the start of a Styles/Owens feud!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Please Jericho heel turn! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Jericho ironing out those Styles botches. Commendable effort:clap.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I feel this will lead to a multi-man IC title match at mania. I expect Owens to interrupt.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

AJ Styles, He's Phenomenal :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"Bae-J Styles" lols


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The pop for AJ!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

I think Owens will interrupt this segment.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

HUGE POP though! Love that theme!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> i wish i knew if AJ and Owens were on the card tonight. so i would know if I should keep watching or not




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701607335874195456


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

xD7oom said:


> Fuck y'all, I still love Jericho.


You're not important.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

_*BAE-J STYLES*_

Kill yourself.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I honestly wonder what AJ thinks knowing he's heading into WM after just debuting.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Geez AJ's eyelid is so fucked up.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THEY DONT WANT NONE


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

P1 in the house!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

He seemed to have cut his hair. Good move.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ isn't over, though.

:ti


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Please let Owens come out... Please let Owens come out... Please let owens come out


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Massive dueling chants!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big up's to this Detroit crowd.. Been hot all damn night.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Please Jericho.. Knock him out and pull out some hair trimmers! :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

We dont need a 4th match for these guys..


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

AJ is so much more over than the big dog it isn't even funny.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

I want Y2J to challenge both Rock and Austin and beat them again..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crowd is so damn hot for these two every week.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

aj styles..the nearly 40 year old man with dat haircut


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens has to come out right


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

RAW feels more like a PPV than Fastlane did even with all the talk.

But more Jericho - Styles interaction is dull unless Y2J goes apeshit on him and not this dick-riding going on at the moment.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

KO incoming


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

We need Owens out here.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

SOCIAL OUTCAST!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God, come the fuck on.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go the fuck away social outcast.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

We want AJ vs Owens! Thise two would put on the first ever 6* match. They have done it before they would do it again.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We're on the road to Mania and these bums come out.... fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho heel turn in 3...2...1...

SOCIAL OUTCASTS BAYBAY!!! :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ugh not these stupid morons I can't stand these idiots


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Didn't I just see that Smackdown?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here come a tag match


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Aj is so much more over than Reigns right now and it's a been a month since he debuted.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Social Outcasts, so random.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

We wanted Owens we get these 4 losere


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol and RAW was good for an hour.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

That fucking trolling Social Outcast music always sounding like the beginning of Jeff Hardy's :lol.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

jericho sucks AJ's dick...then the segment gets reallly gay


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Hardy drums for Social Outcasts gets me every time :lmao its so troll worthy


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

For fuck's sake...


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

God fuck me


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

MY HEART JUST STOPPED I THOUGHT THAT WAS JEFF HARDY


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm guessing a match of some sort coming up? Followed by Jericho's inevitable heel turn.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Social no kast-great


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

These guys got in good graces ever since that TE winner tweet calling them jobbers


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/698910966415687680


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bo :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Social Outcasts going to job to Styles and Jericho. :lol


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Why not have this be the highlight reel. 

Did we run out of black carpet and a tv?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Big up's to this Detroit crowd.. Been hot all damn night.


There must be something in their water

:wink2:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Bo Rida needs to Justin Timberlake these clowns and go solo.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

OH MY GOD, THE BEGINNING OF THE SOCIAL OUTCASTS SONG, I THOUGHT IT WAS JEFF FUCKING HARDY

IM DONE GOOD NIGHT


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh.... Nvm


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Every time I hear these guy's theme start off, I immediately think the Hardy Boys.* :mj4


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

These guys are so low rent TNA wouldn't hire them.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh look it's the Social Cringeworthies


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*UGH*


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I have never felt so much disappointment in my life..............


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Axel is God on the mic.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"You've proved that you can wrestle a watered down style, AJ. I have no idea why we're still pretending that being in WWE is somehow superior. This is stupid."


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

back in my day of watching wrestling we didn't have the same matches for all the shows and PPV in a week but I guess times change.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'ey, looka dis, dis is garrbidge'


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Are they hinting at a submission match?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

lol @ them doing New Day's gimmick.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is hilarious. This Raw is booked so well.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Bullet Club debut right now to even the odds?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Owens vs Zayn at WM please.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Where you come from heath? The failboat NEXUS group?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

NO WE DONT CHRIS


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> There must be something in their water
> 
> :wink2:


What an asshole :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'ginger jackass'

why do people like this sack of shit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The Housecats are funny but I was thinking Y2J and AJ Styles should be entering the IC title picture for WM.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lesnar looks like Coach Buzzcut.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Needs more tag team matches imo


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ginger Jackass LOL


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Fantastic another Tag Match, we've haven't had 1 singles match yet.
Please don't do this to AJ, he doesn't need to be teaming with Jericho, I like and respect Y2J but Styles and Jericho need to be solo.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Bo literally feeling the love. :ha


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Oh please don't let AJ be stuck in a tag team.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wanna see AJ on his own! Nonononnonononononononononoononononononononononon


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Um... are we going to get a non-tag match tonight? That's been the major downside of this otherwise awesome Raw.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jericho will probably end up turning on AJ Styles leading to another match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about AJ/Y2J being a team long-term over AJ entering his next singles program.

Hopefully Owens comes out and powerbombs the phenomenal out of AJ.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

3rd Tag Team match tonight and there's still the Wyatts FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

SERIOUSLY THIS IS UNNECESSARY CHRIS


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't care what anybody say The Social Outcast are awesome.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

The Social Outcasts are a more legitimate team than the League of Nations.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I love how no matter how many times Heath Slater gets his assed kicked and proven that he is wrong, he still comes out here week after week just as confident that he is a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sooooo, how does this build towards Owens/Styles at 'Mania?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> There must be something in their water
> 
> :wink2:


Yeah, dat Flint water.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, so maybe they are a team.


Two of my top three ever.


wow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I love the idea of them as a team. Great tag team wrestling is so amazing. Could lead us to seeing more Bully vs AJ!!!!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

This is a great crowd. Giving AJ and especially Jericho their loudest reactions in ages.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Too many Tag Team matches.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goddamn it, WWE. Just give me AJ Styles and Kevin Owens you sons of bitches!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

The social outcasts couldn't beat JeriStyles if it was a 4 vs 2 adam rose gets a machete match


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Jericho needs to step away from this so we get Styles v Owens at Wrestlemania.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is the main event really gonna be the 6-man? Please for the love of fuck, no. Don't fucking do this you cunt pimples.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

dietjuice said:


> 3rd Tag Team match tonight and there's still the Wyatts FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


This is 4th Actually .

And over an Hour of PROMO's snd its not even 10 pm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Legend797 said:


> The Social Outcasts are a more legitimate team than the League of Nations.


At least it can be said they have a stated reason to exist. They do have that going for them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crasp said:


> Sooooo, how does this build towards Owens/Styles at 'Mania?


Maybe they're not going with that?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

So, what shit name will they make them go by? Team Stylco or some crap?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, this was *UGH* and the tag-match gonna be even *UGH-ER*. Going to sleep, I'll watch the rest "tomorrow" if something interesting happens, I'll read the thread first.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bo in that singlet.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

So can AJ talk for himself or what? I know the man isn't a mute, and an effective promo at that. Still i'd mark for an official Y2J/AJ Styles tag team, almost as much as legit seeing them in the ring together. I still have trouble wrapping my mind around it.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Excited for a Jericho/AJ team. We discussed it yesterday in some thread, and I thought it was a great idea to revitalize the tag-team scene with legit players.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey, does anyone remember that one wrestler who is supposed to be the franchise that WWE has depended on for a decade, who is supposedly one of the biggest stars ever, who people care about whether they admit it or not, just kept getting better and better, that everyone would miss once he's gone, who is dedicated every single day, who means so much to his fans, whose return is announced if he's gone for even one week yet does not get mentioned once after being gone for months?

Isn't he just the person WWE needs to make WrestleMania record-breaking? Surely there are 100,000 people who would go just to see him. People clearly want him back and he has made such a big impression that definitely doesn't fade the moment he goes back off-screen, with all the meaningful shouting about veterans and cancer, all those eventful title wins and so forth. You know he is just too deeply connected to the overall quality of wrestling to be separated from it even after a couple more decades.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They're really playing to AJ's strengths, even going so far as to limit his mic time by smartly having Y2J speak for him. I guess Vince really is going to try and make a buck off of him as opposed to burying him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Outside of Shane, it's been a typical Raw. Way too many meaningless tag matches.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Jericho is like a parasite, when he's stuck into you, you can't get if off. End this association please.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

AJ/Jericho vs. New Day would be a pretty good Tag Title match at Mania though.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701933425133916161


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

THANOS said:


> Bullet Club debut right now to even the odds?


Or maybe a Certain king of a fairly strong style


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Did anyone else chuckle at the "Bae-J Styles" sign?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

If Jericho/Styles are now 'officially' a team. Who the fuck is feuding with Owens for the IC title at Mania? 

Please don't put him on the fucking pre show fpalm 

Legitimately there are no faces left to feud with :lol Unless they want to do heel vs heel and have him face Sheamus, Bray Wyatt or Rusev.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Jericho is gonna turn on AJ leading to yet another AJ/Y2J match at Wrestlemania in a Submission match?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dammit, we are going to get a 4th match when Jericho turns on AJ arent we?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

AJ and Jericho vs the New Day at WrestleMania?


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

While the amount of tag matches does seem weird, it's a smart move to reduce the workload and prevent even more injuries.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Lothario said:


> They're really playing to AJ's strengths, even going so far as to limit his mic time by smartly having Y2J speak for him. I guess Vince really is going to try and make a buck off of him as opposed to burying him.


AJ can talk, he's gotten better at it over the years.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THANOS said:


> That fucking trolling Social Outcast music always sounding like the beginning of Jeff Hardy's :lol.


You're right. :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish they'd do something with Bo, just looking at him makes me laugh.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So its New Day vs Y2AJ at mania?

AJ a tag team I knew it his still not 100%


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Tempest said:


> Well, this was *UGH* and the tag-match gonna be even *UGH-ER*. Going to sleep, I'll watch the rest "tomorrow" if something interesting happens, I'll read the thread first.


Smart man, smart man.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is Kurtis Axel's new gimmick is that he's now WCW's Tank Abbott?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> Outside of Shane, it's been a typical Raw. Way too many meaningless tag matches.


It's three hours though. It's either this or Owens/Ziggler part 45


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THE TANK


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Scott Steiner to interfere and give all of the Social Outcasts suplex's followed by the Steiner Recliner to each member and later on make Triple H take a piss test on the middle of the ring, Steiner doesn't forget 2003.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This is how Vince puts the ice on AJ's singles build.

*Just give Styles a manager to do his talking like is already done with Brock Lesnar.*


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Y2J really looks like a fat midget. He needs his tights back.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Adam Rose is a social outcast even in the social outcasts.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

HOLY FUCK.

THAT ELEVATION BY AJ.

DEAR GOD.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

AJ Styles :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TNA is Here said:


> Jericho is like a parasite, when he's stuck into you, you can't get if off. End this association please.


I want to see Jericho and Cena leech off each other and see who can pander the most! :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It's Y2AJ Cole :lmao

Why does he have such a hard time saying it?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I could get used to AJ/Jericho to be fair :mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm gonna YouTube the hell out of Shane's entrance tomorrow. So fucking good.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

BREAKING: Linda McMahon returns to WWE; Will face Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania in a street fight.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Y2AJ...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> It's Y2AJ Cole :lmao
> 
> Why does he have such a hard time saying it?


The man has problems saying WWE, what do you expect? :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Y2-AJ... Fuck me.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooooff


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That was a pretty sweet finish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I still get chills when Shane's music hits. The absolute best part of the product; really the only great part.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

T0M said:


> I'm gonna YouTube the hell out of Shane's entrance tomorrow. So fucking good.


The Phenomenal One: Shane O Mac


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

"Styles2J"?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love Shane's "yeah whatever" face at the news he's facing Taker in HIAC.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Shane looks in great shape 

I don't get why people saying he looks old


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I still can't believe the whole opening to the show. That whole moment will go down in history as one of my favourite wrestling moments. Unexpected and amazing.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Shane looks badass with grey hair.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Cole: That was phenomenal!

Oh shut the f*** up.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

If Y2AJ becomes a thing they should be one of those teams that always try to out-do each other. I wouldn't mind seeing them win the tag titles to be honest, step 1 of a possible AJ grand slam :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shane just feels good WWE. Fuck HHH/Steph.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I still can't believe Shane came back tonight :banderas best moment in 2016 so far


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> This is how Vince puts the ice on AJ's singles build.
> 
> *Just give Styles a manager to do his talking like is already done with Brock Lesnar.*


AJ Styles debut was rush the kid is not 100% that why his matches so far are not were they need to be..


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Shit... Are they really going with Y2aJ as a thing? So we're getting Jericho and Styles tagging at Mania instead of two excellent singles matches?


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Steph really looks like a princess tonight.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

My god, this RAW has legit been perfect so far


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

PaulHBK said:


> BREAKING: Linda McMahon returns to WWE; Will face Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania in a street fight.


Don't forget citations.
http://www.kayfabenews.com/linda-mcmahon-returns-face-lesnar-wrestlemania/


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

PaulHBK said:


> BREAKING: Linda McMahon returns to WWE; Will face Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania in a street fight.


Long overdue punishment for blowing away my money on a failed political campaign. :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't care how GAY this sounds, but I fucking love Shane. Wish he never left.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Failure"


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Did they really just put AJ in a tag team with Jericho? Are they going to miss the opportunity to have Styles vs Owens at Wrestlemania? Surely not....


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I always think the Social Outcasts theme is the Hardy Boyz theme... I was about to mark over a Jeff/AJ feud on the grandest stage of them all.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Believe That said:


> Shane looks in great shape
> 
> I don't get why people saying he looks old


Agreed! People will complain about anything, he looks great!!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Steph is going to tell Roman he somehow still isn't over.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

We getting Reigns Vs Ambrose next?


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

If Jericho and AJ are going to be a team they need to put the tag titles on them.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Mania is gonna be worth it just for Shane vs Taker in HITC. People don't realise that Shane is agile as fuck and he can go.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They going to give Reigns/HHH a stip?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A very generic-looking, poorly written "WWE Rocks" sign? Come on Vince, use some better plants. :lol


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Holy fuck now there's something to tell Roman, there's so much build and progression going on tonight, I'm loving it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Captain Edd said:


> Needs more tag team matches imo


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Anyone else see this HOTT FIREEE shoes Shane had on


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Snake Plissken said:


> Shane looks badass with grey hair.


Yes!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Storyline wise:

Why would HHH let Roman anywhere near a title match after literally spending this whole time getting it off Roman.

At least Stone Cold made it tough for McMahon to have to put him in a title match. HHH just put Roman in a #1 contenders match just cause.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wondering if they're gonna tell Roman that he's a talentless cunt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Reigns is the main event ... fuck knows doing what though, it'll just be a vehicle for HHH to interfere. But wwe, if you want to create a face owner character, keep shane away from Reigns.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Fucking hell I wanted Styles vs Owens instead we've got AJ stuck in a tag team, I hate Vince so much.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Erik. said:


> They going to give Reigns/HHH a stip?


Yep it's called "If Reigns wins we riot"


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> A very generic-looking, poorly written "WWE Rocks" sign? Come on Vince, use some better plants. :lol


God forbid there is any little kids out there that think the WWE actually ROCKS


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Believe That said:


> Anyone else see this HOTT FIREEE shoes Shane had on


Yep, one of the first things I noticed. He was moving great in them too.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

IMO TEDDY STILL WORKS FOR WWE...Looking at this card.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Absolute bastards.

Just when you think you're not gonna have to sit through 5hrs of Wrestlemania, they bring back the one guy that makes all the difference.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOOOOOOOO


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

David Klein said:


> Fucking hell I wanted Styles vs Owens instead we've got AJ stuck in a tag team, I hate Vince so much.


Hopefully we get Owens vs Zayn


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

More script reading. :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

It's crazy how overly positive everybody is tonight. Raw not being complete shit probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't care how GAY this sounds, but I fucking love Shane. Wish he never left.


Me too. I absolutely love the guy. There's just always been this real genuineness to him. Seems like a real good dude and has shown time and time again that he loves the business by putting his body on the line in some of the craziest shit we've seen on TV...


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Roman better not be texting Kevin Nash


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Shameus


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TNA is Here said:


> Mania is gonna be worth it just for Shane vs Taker in HITC. People don't realise that Shane is agile as fuck and he can go.


Somehow people forget how bad Shane looked in those matches with Orton - especially those punches. Plus you're counting on Taker to carry him and Taker ain't carrying anyone at this point.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This will be hilarious if Sheamus gets cheered over Reigns. :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus
cue collective groan


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Believe That said:


> Shane looks in great shape
> 
> I don't get why people saying he looks old


He looks like a middle aged man which is exactly what he is. 

How can you say he doesn't look old whenever we all know that when he first appeared on TV he was lean verging on skinny with a jet black full head of hair. 

He's grey, balding and carrying some weight. 

That being said, he does still look good for a guy of his age. But he does look 'Old' in the sense that he definitely looks his age and could pass for older.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nothing but pure indifference towards Reigns.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Dave Meltzer ‏@davemeltzerwon 28s28 seconds ago
Wonder if they'll announce the guest ref tonight?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Roman vs Sheamus in front of this crowd.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Reigns vs. Sheamus infront of this crowd :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have more enthusiasm when i get the ball in the cup than Reigns has right now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman and Sheamus again?.. FUCK OFF.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Erik. said:


> They going to give Reigns/HHH a stip?


Your special guest referee: :hbk2


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

ROMAN REIGNS VS SHEAMUS

THE BATTLE OF THE FAILED PROJECTS.

FUCK YES.

TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Roman needs to move on from Dean and vice versa 

Jesus christ


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Maybe next week on Raw Styles2J face Owens &... I don't know, Breeze or Ziggler or Sheamus or someone, leading to an IC 4-way at 'Mania?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Storyline wise:
> 
> Why would HHH let Roman anywhere near a title match after literally spending this whole time getting it off Roman.


Maybe because they're in cahoots :draper2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh goody, another Reigns vs Sheamus match tonight. Yawn.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns should have been like "I can't wait til Shane owns this bitch"


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You know, making your future face of the company look inferior like that is so fucking stupid.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Sheamus vs Reigns AGAIN!!!! fpalm

Also League Of Nations, watch WWE have Barrett wear a dress to the ring.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Like the LON is supposed to be a threat to Reigns after he single-handedly beat all of them for like 3 weeks straight last month?
:HA:ha:HA


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Roman there with all the emotion and believability of a Mel Gibson apology.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

They're really going back to The League of Jobbers and Sheamus to get him cheered? Btw, Stephanie wants Reigns in the worst of ways. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, the way Mania is looking right now, the main event is by far the weakest part of the card. 

I mean we already have Shane Vs. Taker in HIAC which is a bonkers match. We have Dean Vs. Lesnar which is one of the freshest matches they could do. 

We are likely going to get Charlotte Vs. Sasha Vs. Becky for the Divas Title. We are going to get either Owens Vs. Zayn or Owens Vs. AJ for the IC Title. 

I mean...that ain't a bad card all things considered. The shittiest part is the main event, lol.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

TNA is Here said:


> Mania is gonna be worth it just for Shane vs Taker in HITC. People don't realise that Shane is agile as fuck and he can go.


I have my reservations. He was the man back in the day with all the stuff he did in gimmick matches, but that was 15 years ago. He's 45 now and hasn't seen the inside of a ring in a long time.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

AWWW an apology cake.

....

Okay, what's going to happen? #NotBuyingIt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

REIGNS/SHEAMUS

AGAIN.

Yep, that confirms it. It's Shane and a bunch of TRASH.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Damn, here is were Raw reverts back to the norm. 

Reigns vs the LON AGAIN. 

The fuck are they thinking? With this crowd :ti


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Blackbeard said:


> Reigns vs. Sheamus infront of this crowd :lmao :lmao :lmao


Boos for Reigns, then cheers for Sheamus, then boring chants for all :lol


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

Reigns and his bad acting


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Roman v Sheamus after all this :lol


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Is Golden Truth gonna be a fucking tag team already? Or are they gonna feud cause Truth is tired of being stalked by a bumble bee mime who forgets to shut up.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yellow cake with chocolate frosting?

Was that on purpose?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't take it Truth! The cake is a lie!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So how did R Truth become sane again?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Maybe because they're in cahoots :draper2


Dean beats Lesnar. Lesnar goes on Vacation until Summerslam.

Dean gets a huge babyface rub.

Roman joins HHH in a Russo swerve.

Dean vs Roman.

:nice


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Get the JOBBER WYATTS OUT.

unkout

They're done.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PaulHBK said:


> BREAKING: Linda McMahon returns to WWE; Will face Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania in a street fight.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ey Goldie, wut da hell is wrong wit yoo :booklel


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Y2-AJ v. GoldTruth at WRESTLEMANIA! 

Book that shit!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Such a waste of a delicious cake..
:cry


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Good god why sheamus


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol Fast Lane fuckery pt. 2 I'm a-ok


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So you go from Truth and Goldust to the Wyatts.


What a transition.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*BOY HOWDY WAS THAT A TONE SHIFT.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Yellow cake with chocolate frosting?
> 
> Was that on purpose?


yes its gold and chocolate.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

that cake looked really delicious


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Could have given that cake to a homeless


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Sheamus v Reigns. Oh, I'm so hyped I can hardly contain my excitement. I bet it's going to be massively innovative and totally change how fans feel about Reigns as their next champion.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

....
And we have The Wyatt Family fresh out of a loss they did not need but screw it's the WWE when does logic ever matters!!

If you couldn't tell I am still salty over what happened last night!


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Will Mania have Money in the Bank?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

If they lose again I swear to god.

Also, Snickers promo during Wyatt's entrance. They're being buried hard.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Michael Cole really plugging an advertisement for snickers during the Wyatt entrance. Shameless.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Roman 'concerned friend' Reigns. That seems to be the direction of his character tonight.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I actually think there is a negative amount of fucks being given in that crowd. Wyaty jobbers are nobody now thanks to Vince.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> Remember Shane (kayfabe) owned WCW? Remember in WCW there is a guy they call Sting?


I will mark out with my over priced WM souvenir cup in my hand.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Man i'm hungry, I really want a pizza hut about now. stuffed crust chicken supreme all for me please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone should tell Bray it's over for him.


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Cole going on about fucking Snickers while the Wyatts make their entrance is insulting beyond belief. Yeah don't sell that everyone's meant to fear them... Talk about chocolate instead.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan :mark:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

This is so silly.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Tired of the W-F


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

The Wyatts are officially dead.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This match :ugh2


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I'll fall out of bed laughing if they lose again


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol, Wyatts don't even get promo time. Fuck outta here...


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

what the fuck this same shit match again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they doing this match again? Jesus Christ


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Will Mania have Money in the Bank?


Nope just Money in the Cell.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Done with the Wyatts. They can't be repaired now.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Glad to see Harper is OK after RyBotch got a hold of him last night...


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Man the fireflies are a sight to behold in real life.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuck my life I die inside when I hear big show music hit


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sooooooooo wtf is the point of this rematch? :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The same match from last night , I guess we going to see who will be the 4th man at mania? Orton? Henry?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

still don't understand why Ryback gets booed :chan


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LMFAO ZERO REACTION FOR RYBACK


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match again, too?

:lmao

Here we go. This is the shit part of the show.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Rycrap, pig slow...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ha, owens should attack Ryback after his pyro ... just for giving him a headache lol.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Big Show. Thank god I was worried raw was going to be shit.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Spikeman said:


> ....
> And we have The Wyatt Family fresh out of a loss they did not need but screw it's the WWE when does logic ever matters!!
> 
> If you couldn't tell I am still salty over what happened last night!


They figured they were going with Lesnar vs Ambrose so they don't have to force themselves to book the Wyatts like they're strong or something. Even though on looks alone they're the most formidable faction in the WWE.

It sucks, but hey.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

This match again? :ti


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

How many toilets has Big Show clogged in his life?


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Loved AJs reaction to Jericho


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

What has Rowan done to Byron lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Jesus, they didn't even make clear what Shane's match will be about. Vince said Shane has to wrestle one more match to get control over Raw, he didn't say a word about winning. Technically, no matter how much of an ass whopping he takes, Shane gets control, no matter the outcome of the match.

What's the shit now? Undertaker works heel? Shane turning heel by proxy to Reigns? 
This reeks of last minute panic booking.
Honestly, if you have the idea to go forward with the Shane storyline, do it properly THIS FALL to build WM 33, and don't hotshot it in a 4 week panic story.

Also, what a sad sack of shit Trio is this commentary team? Shane's music hits, no "Bah gawd he's here! He's here!"
Instead ... "My ... ummm ... god ..."
No excited recap of who Shane is, and his past rivalry with Vince, nothing. A wall of dead silence.
These guys are the absolute drizzling horse shit.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> *Roman joins HHH in a Russo swerve.*












*.......and NEW WWE World Heavyweight Champion, Roman Reigns!*

_*Both men shake hands as the fans happily throw trash in the ring*_

:hunter


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Wait no bullshit nonsense promo by Bray before the match? We are finally saved!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryback Nose Hairs in HD!
:mark::mark::mark::mark:

Someone fire Dunn please..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryon always getting fucked with :lol


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Ryback should muscle for a heel. He is so boring and irrelevant


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kind of saw the mask on Byron thing coming after the comment they made on the pay-per-view last night about Byron wearing the mask.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Damn, here is were Raw reverts back to the norm.
> 
> Reigns vs the LON AGAIN.
> 
> The fuck are they thinking? With this crowd :ti


More entertainment for us. Crowd better be good.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"And now the black sheep.......





...


... Mask on the back of his head!"


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If I could be arsed I'd make a snickers "better?" meme comparing Raw and fastlane, but I'm as lazy as WWE creative so fuck that.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Holy crap they put the masks on Byron LOL.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh Jesus putting the mask on Byron like its comedy


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

so big show is face?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HOW MANY TIMES


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

10 PM hour. Okay WWE, this RAW needs some Bex infusion. :becky


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Will Mania have Money in the Bank?


No.. They still have the money in the bank PPV.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

4 Tag Matches.
2 promos regarding Tag Matches
Over an hour and 10 mins of PROMO's
Now Sheamus v Reigns 

Shitty raw. Shane was only good part so far.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

This is the 9PM match... I just want to shake the writers and slap them in the face.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

OMG THE FUCK THEY DO TO BYRON XD


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Kane did his pyro before the match started, Wyatts are winning.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Byron as the newest member of the Wyatts


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> I have my reservations. He was the man back in the day with all the stuff he did in gimmick matches, but that was 15 years ago. He's 45 now and hasn't seen the inside of a ring in a long time.


45 is not that old. Plus if they booked the match, they probably made sure Shane was in shape, starting months ago.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Jesus, they didn't even make clear what Shane's match will be about. Vince said Shane has to wrestle one more match to get control over Raw, he didn't say a word about winning. Technically, no matter how much of an ass whopping he takes, Shane gets control, no matter the outcome of the match.
> 
> What's the shit now? Undertaker works heel? Shane turning heel by proxy to Reigns?
> This reeks of last minute panic booking.
> ...


I'm pretty sure Vince said Shane has to win? Idk


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Advertising for SmackDown tickets tomorrow night? :O


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at even Le Wyatt Fam making Saxton their bitch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena has to be at WM.

He ends the show turning heel on Roman?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Should've put a mask on Cole.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Byron with the sheep mask... Needs to be a weekly thing :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Wyatts lose again... they should ask for their goddamn release.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ha, I love Rowan.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Big Show heel turn incoming.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

You can feel the heat from Kane's entrance pyro 50 ft away, that's fucking crazy.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

So good to see Shane back !


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Get the JOBBER WYATTS OUT.
> 
> unkout
> 
> They're done.


Undertaker looked dead in the water by 96 before the great Mankind series and then proceeded to have probably the all time turnaround we'll ever see in some time but A. even in 94-that time, Taker was still protected and B. the fanbase was less fickle. I'd say that is the exception not the rule and if Im Bray, I just might consider a run at television considering popularity outside of sports is shifting to more intricate programs of series and superheroes. Right up his ally.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You can feel the heat from Kane's entrance pyro 50 ft away, that's fucking crazy.


Are you on screen?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Tommy-V said:


> Should've put a gag on Cole.


FTFY


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ryback's physique is great, those ugly singlets were garbage and always looked more faded than Hardy's or RVD'S eyes.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Byron Wyatt


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This is the point of the show where it all goes to shit.

Done with the loser Wyatts.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You can feel the heat from Kane's entrance pyro 50 ft away, that's fucking crazy.


thinking of the fans on a cold Winter's night :trips2


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Where are they hiding Owens, Becky and Sasha?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You can feel the heat from Kane's entrance pyro 50 ft away, that's fucking crazy.


Is this your first live event? Wwe is always fun live.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like there won't be any Becky or Sasha this week. Instead we get the same six-man tag from last night and Roarin' Roman Reigns Vs. Samey Sheamus


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Hulk Hogan said:


> I'm pretty sure Vince said Shane has to win? Idk


Did not hear that.

I'm pretty sure this thing is so last minute that they don't know themselves where this is going.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You can feel the heat from Kane's entrance pyro 50 ft away, that's fucking crazy.


Yep, it's awesome!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Byron as the newest member of the Wyatts


You know, that could actually be interesting! Somewhat.. a little maybe. It would at least give him a little direction to his "character"


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

"Harper, Rowan and Bray Harper." - Cole

Even for a mistake, let's just bury them that much more.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Byron as the newest member of the Wyatts


The true black sheep.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

"Harper, Rowan and BRAY HARPER!"

Never change Michael Cole


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Tata Toothy said:


> No.. They still have the money in the bank PPV.


Rather they do MITB at WrestleMania and possibly bring back the Elimination Chamber PPV format.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Crasp said:


> Nope just Money in the Cell.


you cheeky bastard


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg chants. :lel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goldberg chants :lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Is this your first live event? Wwe is always fun live.


Agreed, never a dull moment when you're there live.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dem Goldberg chants.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Damn. Getting shat on.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Fans are still not sick of the Goldberg chant?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crowd gives no fucks here. Don't blame them, they saw this last night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, the guy that looks like Goldberg and changed his outfit to dress like Goldberg is getting Goldberg chants. 

Whodathunk.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

BOOORING. Crowd is pretty on point tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Gillberg chants? :ti


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

This is the first ever time I've watched Raw live. It sucks not being able to skip the commercials or the crap matches but it makes it more entertaining.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Gillberg chants


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Crowd chanting for DA BIG GUYYY :banderas


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Did JBL just use the word "phenomenal" and Ryback in the same goddamn sentence?

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Since they seem to enjoy throwbacks lately, how about turning the Social Outcasts into the new Spirit Squad?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Boring chants. :lel


Goldberg.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> You know, that could actually be interesting! Somewhat.. a little maybe. It would at least give him a little direction to his "character"


Indeed. I would like to see a woman get in the "family" as well, just to see how it goes down and how they book them.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

could swear I heard GILLBERG chants :lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Is this your first live event? Wwe is always fun live.


No, I've been to a ppv and a house show before but at the ppv the only pyro was Kofi's and there's no real pyro at house shows.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Did they go from Goldberg to gilberg chants?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

TNA is Here said:


> 45 is not that old. Plus if they booked the match, they probably made sure Shane was in shape, starting months ago.


I guess I don't see it as a bad match, I'm just a bit let down for it to be at Mania. I was hoping for Cena/Taker with a Cena heel turn after retiring Undertaker (or something shocking like that).

I'm just not counting on Shane falling off the cell or any of that stuff he used to do.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Not sure if Boring or Goldberg.

I'll just put it down to the fans being bored.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cena has to be at WM.
> 
> He ends the show turning heel on Roman?


I prefer your first idea, Finger-poke of Doom! 

Then Shane has taken over so he has Hunter wrestle another match for the title against AJ Styles. New Champ, new era! :laugh:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

What city are they in tonight? Crowd is merciless.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Meh, Goldberg chants are needless. The guy gets a shit enough ride from the bookers without fans trying to sabotage him as well :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> *.......and NEW WWE World Heavyweight Champion, Roman Reigns!*
> 
> _*Both men shake hands as the fans happily throw trash in the ring*_
> 
> :hunter


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

When I heard that Shane O Mac came back I decided to watch Raw for the first time in a couple months. Now here I am watching this horrible Ryback crap. I'm a sucker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

GILLBERG CHANT? :lmao


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

OMG THERE CHANTING GILLBERG XD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Worst spinebuster ever.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol they aren't chanting Goldberg they're chanting Gillberg.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I guess Harper is OK. Was a bit worried last night.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh look! It's CM Ryback and the running knee in the corner!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

These chants :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

deathslayer said:


> What city are they in tonight? Crowd is merciless.


Detroit


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

What is up with Ryback starting to use those CM Punk running knees in the corner?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

This match is great.

Although I have muted the TV.... and I'm looking at my phone.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Shit all over him
Chant Feed me more with him

Wat


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Everytime i see Ryback i think of the Punk shoot 

''I'm dumb as fuck''


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

:lmao this crowd is bipolar. "Goldberg" chants followed by "Feed me more"...........


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rowan looks like he belongs with these guys, rather than the Wyatt Family.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why do they still chant feed me more? Keep chanting Gillberg dammit!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wyatts will win and destroy these ******* but WHO CARES ANYMORE? they should have won lastight


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Gillberg chant? This crowd is the best.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> Rowan looks like he belongs with these guys, rather than the Wyatt Family.


I quite liked these guys, least they were fun


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

What did Maggle just say about Bruiser Brody?

Was quiet, but I couldn't have heard what I thunk I heard.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Man, I feel bad for Ryberg. At least he's trying to do better, unlike Reigns, who is content with being shit.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Crasp said:


>


More entertaining than Ryback.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

What's the point of wyatts winning this if they lost last night?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Crasp said:


>


Legend :clap


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Worst spinebuster ever.


You know who has a really brutal good one? he's currently running around calling himself a radical mongoose. Dude has a fucking mean spine buster. 

But yeah this match sucks and I love that Detroit has decided this guy aint no Goldberg, it's Gillberg lol.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> "Harper, Rowan and Bray Harper." - Cole
> 
> Even for a mistake, let's just bury them that much more.


The same Michael Cole that called a 450 Splash a Shooting Star Press earlier in the night?

My gawd that's unheard of. :cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GILLBERG! GILLBERG!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

- My Nipple are Hard -- Shane B. McMahon


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

The shit on him then they chant Feed Me More fpalm


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> *.......and NEW WWE World Heavyweight Champion, Roman Reigns!*
> 
> _*Both men shake hands as the fans happily throw trash in the ring*_
> 
> :hunter


I suspect that Undertaker will take the fingerpoke from Shane (or Shane will actually utilize The Wyatt Family to gain the win (so we still get Strowman v Undertaker at WM32)).


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I really like how JBL sounds like he legit hates Saxton.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I wish Naomi got wedgies like Rowan does.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I suppose technically it isn't the same match as last night as Wyatt wasn't in the match last night, he is in this one though.

Still, it's irrelevant and the match is shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL's football (soccer) references are just all kinds of fpalm


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

And now they want Big Show.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

My god theyre shitting on Ryback LMFAO


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I feel bad for Ryback. He's better than Goldberg in every way imaginable.... Only he's 20 years too late.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> :lmao this crowd is bipolar. "Goldberg" chants followed by "Feed me more"...........





SideTableDrawer said:


> Why do they still chant feed me more? Keep chanting Gillberg dammit!


Because the crowd is made up of more than just one united group. Different groups of people are inclined to join in with different chants.

If you ever go to a live event, this aspect is very apparent.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Jesus it looked like Harper spiked Ryback on his head there, payback for dropping him on his shoulder last night?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Now start a RyBotch chant! Ry-Botch, Ry-Botch, Ry-Botch!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Did they just pop for Big Show? What the hell :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Gillberg chants? :ti


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Big Show getting cheered, what the hell is going on here :CENA


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Wasn't Kane and Big Show tag champs like 10 years ago around this time.. You can't make this shit up :maury


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Big Show as over as he's been since '99 after being told to retire three months ago. You live long enough, you'll see anything. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

That Rowan kick. Fuck me


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> could swear I heard GILLBERG chants :lol


Lol I think you're right!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Big Show, the most over guy in this match :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

"Lets go Luke"

makes me happy.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This is fucking awful :lol! Freakin Big Show..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> Indeed. I would like to see a woman get in the "family" as well, just to see how it goes down and how they book them.


As long as said female isn't called Sister Abigail, I wouldn't mind seeing that either. Actually just for the sheer interesting twist it could be I wouldn't mind seeing Alica Foxx joining.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

END THIS MATCH


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Let's go BIG SHOW!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Great counter by Luke Harper. Wow.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

"Let's go Big Show"

So you guys still sure that the whole crowd will boo Reigns out of the building during his match? 

unk2


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Bray is clearly miserable now. Can't blame him lol.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

This show needs something strong to end on


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Love the Wyatts. They look like Wrong Turn rejects and I mean that as a compliment.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

End this fucking shit now my god what the fuck


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ryback heel turn lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Natis Cole said:


> Wasn't Kane and Big Show tag champs like 10 years ago around this time.. You can't make this shit up :maury


yes, I remember it was them vs Carlito and Masters at 23 I think


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ryberg heel turn?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> "Let's go Big Show"
> 
> So you guys still sure that the whole crowd will boo Reigns out of the building during his match? unk2


According to a poster at the show, Reigns has been booed everytime they've showed him on the big screen. Was booed during a backstage promo, too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Random Ryback heel turn


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Tf Ryback? :lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ryback turn heel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> You know who has a really brutal good one? he's currently running around calling himself a radical mongoose. Dude has a fucking mean spine buster.
> 
> But yeah this match sucks and I love that Detroit has decided this guy aint no Goldberg, it's Gillberg lol.


What was WWE expecting, really?.. The match got no reaction last night and is getting shit on tonight.. Then to make matters worst, they're having Roman and Sheamus wrestle later(which should be entertaining, not gonna lie :lol).


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Ryback heel turn!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Did Kane just remind Ryback that he has to leave :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Heel Ryback incoming. :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Wyatt Family are such fucking geeks :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Remember when people were saying that Ryback needs to "be released already" for injuring Harper last night? :lol :lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Big Show getting cheered, what the hell is going on here :CENA


The podcast with Austin did a lot of good for his image. I actually cheered him for the first time in years too.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Heelback


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay even steven booking for two groups that have zero direction.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

YES! Wyatts win.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF was that? :lmao Hope this is over.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How the fuck did I know Kane was going to eat the pin here..

And I guess Ryback going heel.. again.. for.. no reason.. ook..
:renee3


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

GILLBERG-er RYBACK TURNED HEEL!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they can't even give the Wyatts a clean win

and they couldnt do that finish last night


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Ryback turning heel. Thank fucking God.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Ryback was the smartest man in that ring. Get the fuck out of this clustershithole of a feud.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

OH MAN! That match was too hot for just one PPV ! Let's have that the next night too! Except have Wyatt in it and have Ryback turn heel!!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Not a Ryback-Kane match at Mania.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

What in the living fuck Ryback just leaves lmfao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> As long as said female isn't called Sister Abigail, I wouldn't mind seeing that either. Actually just for the sheer interesting twist it could be I wouldn't mind seeing Alica Foxx joining.


Yeah I'm not really sold on seeing Abigail either. The idea I had was just getting a chick to be a regular member of the group. Foxx could be interesting. I was thinking Paige.


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

ryback heel again I don't get this wyatts still cant win clean


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Ryback turn, :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So random Ryback heel turn? Feels like when Shield beat Evolution and Seth betrayed Dean and Roman for no reason.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Heel turn??? Yaaasssss

PLEASE let him show some personality again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THE BIG GUY BULLY RYBACK please.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ryback got butthurt at the Gillberg chants


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ryback Heel Turn!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> The podcast with Austin did a lot of good for his image. I actually cheered him for the first time in years too.


Agreed, I enjoyed the podcast a lot.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Hope he starts bullying people again.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ryback turns heel for Goldberg to come back and beat him :lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ryback is the new Big Show. I am prepared for a turn every 6 months.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

christien62 said:


> ryback heel again I don't get this wyatts still cant win clean


They want to feed him to Reigns at Extreme Rules :lol.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I think Barrett is going to show up wearing a dress, no way WWE doesn't humiliate him for not re-signing.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

deadstar1988 said:


> What's the point of wyatts winning this if they lost last night?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


50-50


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Did the camera catch Kane telling Ryback to leave there?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:HA


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Gillberg chants sent Ryback over the edge!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt never wins without some sort of interference or other general fuckery and you lot wanted him to go over Lesnar


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TNA is Here said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Not a Ryback-Kane match at Mania.


More like Ryback & Bray vs Kane & Big Show at mania


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This show looks like the worst thing WWE Network has.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Ryback vs. Kane for Mania? God damnit Vince, that has no appeal to anyone anywhere.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Believe That said:


> God forbid there is any little kids out there that think the WWE actually ROCKS


God forbid indeed, because those kids will be the death of us if their sloppy-ass handwriting is any indication.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> According to a poster at the show, Reigns has been booed everytime they've showed him on the big screen. Was booed during a backstage promo, too.


Perhaps, but crowds can be fickle. At TLC they booed Reigns then unanimously started cheering him after he layed out HHH

Sounds like there's a strong group of casuals in the house so I wouldn't be surprised if Reigns gets a mixed reaction and even cheers by the end of the night

:draper2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback had to crap.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

WHY DIDN'T WE HAVE THAT LAST NIGHT?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Not a Ryback-Kane match at Mania.


:sadbron

I'm with you brother.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Maybe the Gillberg chants made him legit non kayfabe leave.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> yes, I remember it was them vs Carlito and Masters at 23 I think


Lol Yeah it was 22, I remember because it was the opening match. looool


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim Gaffigin is a terrible Col. Sanders


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Yay even steven booking for two groups that have zero direction.


Totally missed the Ryback heel turn nevermind.:lol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Ryback got butthurt at the Gillberg chants


I don't think he gives a damn, I laugh all the way to the bank.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Perhaps, but crowds can be fickle. At TLC they booed Reigns then unanimously started cheering him after he layed out HHH
> 
> Sounds like there's a strong group of casuals in the house so I wouldn't be surprised if Reigns gets a mixed reaction and even cheers by the end of the night
> 
> :draper2


He already got booed during his backstage promo and according to the poster he got booed when a commercial of him aired on jumbo tron :lol So, I don't know.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

SashaXFox said:


> 4 Tag Matches.
> 2 promos regarding Tag Matches
> Over an hour and 10 mins of PROMO's
> Now Sheamus v Reigns
> ...


I turned it off after Shane, it sounds like I made the right choice.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I think Ryback was suppose to leave 15 minutes sooner. Looks like Kane had to tell him to leave lol


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Cool heel turn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Other than Shane, Raw was meh. I'll still take it, though. Better than a Raw with no Shane.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

So the only way the Wyatt Family can be two 40+ year old men is when their tag partner walks out on them?

Way to go making new stars, WWE. You've done a great job there.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

People actually think they planned that Shane thing months ago?

:heston


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


> Hope he starts bullying people again.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

This is going to lead to Ryback calling out Goldberg, isn't it?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

This Kid Cudi song is catching on


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

More promos and backstage segments leading into Mania please and less matches. Build these feuds.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Remember when ppv songs with memorable songs that got your heart pumping?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What if Roman Reigns name was Ken. 


and he looked like this:















Main event would be saved. Everyone would look forward to the beat down Sheamus would get and getting put in the ankle lock, and if the rest of the League of Nation jump in, then get ready for a Snapped Shamrock going ham on every last one of them suplexing them to the point that 10 referees will how to come and try to control Shamrock . 


Yeah there was once upon time that type of excite used to happen in WWE matches... on a regular bases.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ryback had to crap.


:flair4


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Right this was awesome but someone will get offended LOL


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Really hope this leads to a Ryback vs. Goldberg match. Doubtful but I can hope.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

look at how huge Rybacks forehead is now from all the HGH


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Reckon they wanted the Goldberg chants and that's why the crowd went with gillberg?

Building for a ryback Goldberg match at mania. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"Ryback got mad over the fans chanting"

Lol marks 



Also, looks like I'm going to have to break my tv again before the RTWM is over with that horrible theme song for WM.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh god please no Ryback push


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Bo$$!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Not a bad promo by Ryback. Now thats how you book a guy who isn't the best at promos . Short, and to the point.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, so a big moment to open the show (well, 25 minutes of Vince stammering through his lines and a big moment), an interesting segment with Ambrose and Lesnar, and the rest has just been the usual shit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

God a coked up Ryback in the 80's would be so awesome. I wish they'd let him cut lose and go full Warrior, I think he could pull it off.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Time to take my pants off


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good promo


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Horseface time!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> Yeah I'm not really sold on seeing Abigail either. The idea I had was just getting a chick to be a regular member of the group. Foxx could be interesting. I was thinking Paige.


Paige is too easy to plug in. Wyatts are supposed to be a brain washing cult and the only ones he's ever successfully done so to is a little kids choir.. he needs to get and keep a wrestler who didn't "willingly" join.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Finally The Bo$$!


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*No more tag team matches? Somewhere Teddy Long is crying.*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Da' Boss!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ryback vs. Goldberg incoming.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ryback is coming!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Remember when ppv songs with memorable songs that got your heart pumping?


WWE can afford those good songs anymore


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Where is my perfect Becky Lynch? Im sad.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sasha is ugly


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Really hope this leads to a Ryback vs. Goldberg match. Doubtful but I can hope.


Same here, Goldberg is still looking good these days too.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Why do you have to be so fucking hott Sasha


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

The womens match at mania could be good this year Its up to Ryback to provide the piss break

I believe in you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh God, more meaningless matches. Come on, already.


----------



## DaBxx (Mar 25, 2010)

Here comes everyone's favorite bitch, Sasha Banks!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More Sasha vs jobbers with light up shoes.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Sasha is ugly


Incorrect.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Get theses 2 talentless Skanks away from Sasha


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Sasha vs Hoodrat w/ ass.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh look who it is


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

What is this!?

Someone realizing that fighting the same guys each night for every week is a bad thing!?!

RED ALERT!! RED ALERT!! WE GOT DISSENTING THOUGHT!!! CALL THE DUNN MACHINEE!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Legend797 said:


> This is going to lead to Ryback calling out Goldberg, isn't it?


Ooofff, I would take that


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Ryback vs Roman after WM.

CALLING IT.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Remember when ppv songs with memorable songs that got your heart pumping?


Now we get Flo Rida or some other crap, I can't keep up with it
they even roll out Kid Rock's old ass from time to time

Limp Bizkit 2000/1 cannot ever be topped


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Sasha vs Naomi as a 30-minute main event would make this the greatest RAW ever


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Tamina looking good..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ryback laid out his intentions, stated a fact (that he was the one that scored the win for his team last night) and sounded very understandable.

Now watch him get saddled with shitty writing and booking that ruins all of those points and makes him out to look like a mook.



Erik. said:


>


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Remember when ppv songs with memorable songs that got your heart pumping?


WWE is too pussy for Rock music now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

if they going with Ryback vs Goldberg , Ryback have to turn heel


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't see the appeal in Sasha. She's not attractive imo.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Ass and No Ass for the perfect package.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> Paige is too easy to plug in. Wyatts are supposed to be a brain washing cult and the only ones he's ever successfully done so to is a little kids choir.. he needs to get and keep a wrestler who didn't "willingly" join.


Emma


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE should give Ryback Batista's spotlight intro. It's not like 'tista is going to ever use it again. :agree:


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Sasha probably tastes like strawberry milk :Tripslick:hbkshrug


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

T0M said:


> Incorrect.


Short, sweet, and too the point. I like it.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Da Alliance said:


> I don't see the appeal in Sasha. She's not attractive imo.


shes a horseface.nuff said


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I can't watch Roman at the best of times. Now I'm gonna have to do it with an erection courtesy of the Boss.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a random thought but I'm missing Seth Rollins. RAW needs Rollins.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *No more tag team matches? Somewhere Teddy Long is crying.*


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"You'd look good in pink hair, Byron, if it covered your face and we couldn't hear you." Okay, I don't know why, but that was hilarious.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You can see why the third hour always drops can't you?

Ryback, Kane, Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family.
Sasha Bank vs. Naomi
Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Paige is too easy to plug in. Wyatts are supposed to be a brain washing cult and the only ones he's ever successfully done so to is a little kids choir.. he needs to get and keep a wrestler who didn't "willingly" join.


I suppose. Then yeah I guess Alicia would work. How about Natalya? She's not really doing anything not. The story could give her something to do until Tyson comes back. Maybe giving him a story to come back to, getting his wife back and unbrainwashed.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Da Alliance said:


> I don't see the appeal in Sasha. She's not attractive imo.


I don't see the appeal of Eddie Guerrero, he wasn't attractive IMO.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena/Roman/Orton heroes. :heston The 3 guys the crowd boos.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Big Guy is a loner!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh God, more meaningless matches. Come on, already.


we need more matches like this
we need jobber matches

that way we are not getting the same match over and over again like we got with Owens vs Ziggler


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wait, so you're telling me that, after all these years of wanting to go to WrestleMania, and Undertaker match that I get is against Shane?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> The Big Guy is a loner!


His only friend retired and now he's in the dumps.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Sasha is ugly


Not my "cup of tea" either, I would probably pass but she is prettier than she looks on camera by a decent margin and sure isn't ugly by any stretch. Nicole Bass, Luna Vachon would be your Diva examples there


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Naomi is so boring.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

finalnight said:


> - My Nipple are Hard -- Shane B. McMahon


Shane is such a good bloke, OMG. He is the complete opposite of his entire family.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> WWE should give Ryback Batista's spotlight intro. It's not like 'tista is going to ever use it again. :agree:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Becky will come out to even the odds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> we need more matches like this
> we need jobber matches
> 
> that way we are not getting the same match over and over again like we got with Owens vs Ziggler


It's still meaningless, though. I'd rather a promo, in that case.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Wait, so you're telling me that, after all these years of wanting to go to WrestleMania, and Undertaker match that I get is against Shane?


I got him and Nathan Jones vs. Cronik. It could be much worse and for me it was.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They should have ended off Raw with the Shane McMahon shit.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Crasp said:


> I don't see the appeal of Eddie Guerrero, he wasn't attractive IMO.


That makes sense.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Erik. said:


> You can see why the third hour always drops can't you?
> 
> Ryback, Kane, Big Show vs. The Wyatt Family.
> Sasha Bank vs. Naomi
> Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus


We should be getting Owens though, right? That might help a little.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sasha's going to hurt someone with that double-knee move.

It's never executed properly.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Remember when ppv songs with memorable songs that got your heart pumping?


I do.. these songs make me apathetic and unable to remember to buy the network when I see modern PPV promos.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Naomi should be fired if she loses this match.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Believe That said:


> Fuck my life I die inside when I hear big show music hit


I feel you!


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Continuum said:


> shes a horseface.nuff said


On point!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Wait, so you're telling me that, after all these years of wanting to go to WrestleMania, and Undertaker match that I get is against Shane?


:russo it's Undertaker vs STING

but in seriousness it's Shane
accept your reward :vince5


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky can get it. Anytime. Anywhere.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Naomi is fucking awful


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Charlotte is so hot as a heel.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Can we talk about how adorable Becky Lynch is?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I would let Becky use me as a toilet.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

A horse is a horse of course of course


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Woooooo!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Dress like a Bella twin


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

When even the guys involved are tired of this feud...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Triple threat for Diva's title at Mania? Alright, that sounds good.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This crowd is fucking quality. Every week in Detroit, please.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's lucky becky and sasha are out there, charlotte's hideous face was almost enough to make me claw my eyes out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple threat at WM.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Charlotte learned another move from her dad - the waterworks


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Charlotte reminds me of Stephanie, the meaner she gets - the better she looks xD


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Sasha has a head that's too big for her tiny body.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Charlotte is so hot as a heel.


I mean, Ive never found Ric Flair attractive but a whole heap of women over years have so whatever floats your boat.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Finally


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Hulk Hogan said:


> They should have ended off Raw with the Shane McMahon shit.


They could fill the other two and a half hours with footage of Roman talking about how having a daughter entitles him to multiple main events.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is boring. Get 'em out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boss picks up the victory!


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

WHO SHOULD I ASK OUT TO PROM? SASHA OR BECKY? DAMN THIS IS HARD


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

For the guy mentioning that Taker could let Shane win. 

Then Shane make the HHH-Taker match for the title. New Champ Taker. 

Taker-Sting for Summerslam for the title.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Charlotte is so hot as a heel.


Yeah if your into dudes


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Why the fuck does Charlotte talk like she's reading lmao


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Ric Flair is out of place lol, why Naitch doing this? This promo from Charlotte is awful.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Charlotte does not wear it better than Nikki, lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Charlotte is terrible. Did Ric not teach her how to talk.:francis


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why is she talkin so damn loud :kobefacepalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Charlotte's horrible. In fact, all of these broads are horrible. GTFO


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Charlotte really isn't half bad at what she does though, this heel run of hers was the best thing to ever happen for her.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

GNR4LIFE said:


> A horse is a horse of course of course


a horse and a carrot in the ring again....RHYME...RHYME DAMN IT. i cant come up with anythin


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Ric still got the moves


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Charlottes back-abs scare me a bit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte is so the male version of Roman.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte is so annoying!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Charlotte is SO damn lucky she's got Flair. The crowds really care about him whenever she comes out.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Strip down, blade and drop an elbow on your jacket Flair!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This Raw started off well but.....


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Sheamus Vs Reigns....


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Who keeps letting Charlotte cut promos? Her promo voice/delivery is on Brie Bella levels of bad.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte is at least better than Roman Reigns on the mic.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Charlotte and some of the other divas will be at the house show I'm going to in March. No way she and Ric are gonna get booed here in Richmond, VA.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That was a decent heel bit by Charlotte there, not overly impressive, but solid.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Charlottes* back-abs* scare me a bit


thats ric lol


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I mean, Ive never found Ric Flair attractive but a whole heap of women over years have so whatever floats your boat.


Charlotte has a killer rack just like her dad.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao League of Nations the fuck are y'all doing back there?


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I think my mom would love Sasha tbh


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> Sasha probably tastes like strawberry milk :Tripslick:hbkshrug


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wouldn't it be crazy if The New Day fought off The League of Nations to help Reigns win?


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*I REALLY hate how Charlotte's voice goes high and low at random intervals when she speaks. *


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Charlotte is killing it ya'll need to blee dat


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Charlotte and some of the other divas will be at the house show I'm going to in March. No way she and Ric are gonna get booed here in Richmond, VA.


I don't think Ric does the house shows does he?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Snake Plissken said:


> Just a random thought but I'm missing Seth Rollins. RAW needs Rollins.


It's not a random thought when everyone has it.

See...

Rollins is in our thoughts. Rollins is in our dreams. Rollins is in our prayers and Rollins will be reborn again.

_All hail Crossfit Jesus._


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It should be Rusev vs. Reigns!


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Lodi Lawless said:


>


I he naked? Didn't notice when I posted but I think he is fucking naked.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Charlotte always talks so damn loud.

Part of the reason why her promos suck.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Why does Charlotte needs Flair at this point. She does well as a heel, all Flair does is give her some face pops.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

I miss Paige...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> We should be getting Owens though, right? That might help a little.


Someone the crowd may like I suppose, yeah.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I was going to turn it off, but Roman/Sheamus getting booed/nothing out of the building should be fun.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Continuum said:


> thats ric lol


:maury


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *I REALLY hate how Charlotte's voice goes high and low at random intervals when she speaks. *


Happens to Caitlyn Jenner all the time


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

B. [R] said:


> Charlotte really isn't half bad at what she does though, this heel run of hers was the best thing to ever happen for her.


Agreed. Maybe it's not saying much, but she has been carrying the story as far as the women's scene goes on the main roster.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been waiting all night for the epic return of Scott Steiner, he needs to show up during the main event and show Roman what a Genetic Freak can do. Fuck it cancel the main event and have Steiner rant to close out the show.

#ratings


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Legend797 said:


> Who keeps letting Charlotte cut promos? Her promo voice/delivery is on Brie Bella levels of bad.


At least with Brie you can turn the volume down and enjoy the view.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lodi Lawless said:


> Charlotte has a killer rack just like her dad.


unk4


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Natis Cole said:


> Sheamus Vs Reigns....


2 of the least talented wrestlers on the roster.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did anyone else get a Lucha Underground commercial?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

BASEDBAYLEY said:


> I think my mom would love Sasha tbh


Yeah she would


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

They haven't bumped Owens off Raw have they?!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Crasp said:


> I don't think Ric does the house shows does he?


I'm just assuming he's gonna be there since he's being promoted on the list with Charlotte and everyone else that are supposed to be going. And it's VA, so maybe because it's Flair country?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cena/Roman/Orton heroes. :heston The 3 guys the crowd boos.


Not many boo Randy......


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Snake Plissken said:


> I've been waiting all night for the epic return of Scott Steiner, he needs to show up during the main event and show Roman what a Genetic Freak can do. Fuck it cancel the main event and have Steiner rant to close out the show.
> 
> #ratings


:mark:
:mark:
:mark:


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Yup, I now know the point of my existence. I will dedicate my entire life to one fateful moment, marrying Sasha Banks. It's the only option I have. This is my journey.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

This year WWE celebrates black history month by having an old white dude freak out when one of the touches him


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So who is Bray Wyatt facing at Mania?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Did anyone else get a Lucha Underground commercial?


Yes got this as well, was surprised myself!!


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Did anyone else get a Lucha Underground commercial?


Nope because they don't exist. There!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it sad that I forgot that HHH is World Champ? In the meantime, KO wasn't on the show, and idk how I feel about that.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> So who is Bray Wyatt facing at Mania?


Social Outcasts on the preshow


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> So who is Bray Wyatt facing at Mania?


Hes winning the Andre the Giant battle royal on the pre show baby!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Godway said:


> I was going to turn it off, but Roman/Sheamus getting booed/nothing out of the building should be fun.



:sip


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is a shame that Shane has no chance.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> So who is Bray Wyatt facing at Mania?


he doesnt deserve a match at WM


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm interested to see where this goes, simply bc it makes no sense.

Vince capitulates to Shane's demands by simply saying, "ok, wrestle undertaker and it's all yours"

And what does this mean, Shane runs Raw post-mania?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> So who is Bray Wyatt facing at Mania?


The creative team


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Steph's voice is slowly but surely turning into a man's.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Calling it now: we will never find out what 'Shane has on Vince'. It'll be an insignificance that gets forgotten after a while.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Every single match at WM thus far sounds better than HHH/Reigns.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Charlotte learned another move from her dad - the waterworks


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Vince calling it a main event because he knows HHH/Roman is a shit main event lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa, they didn't say anything about Shane having to BEAT Taker.

Vince just said that he has to wrestle him.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit!

My ninja, Godfather!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Why is she talkin so damn loud :kobefacepalm


SHES FROM THE SCHOOL OF YELLING PROMOS!!!!! SHE'S JUST LIKE LIKE HER DADDY! WOOOOOIOOOOOOOKO


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Did anyone else get a Lucha Underground commercial?


Been getting them for weeks. I'm guessing the WWE is really desperate to pay those bills.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Papa Shango going into the HOF :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

GOATfather 

What a gimmick


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH The Godfather?



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> So who is Bray Wyatt facing at Mania?


Maybe winning the Andre the Giant battle


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince is so smart.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Raw is really ending with that match? Please tell me they are trolling?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Come get on the laaaaaady train! Being cool ain't easy!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

'Not a more deserving person to go in the Hall of Fame.'

You sure about that JBL?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

No offense to the Godfather, but you gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

One of those guys does not belong.

Sting obviously. Bastard.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> So who is Bray Wyatt facing at Mania?


The catering table


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Godfather! :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How many times does Reigns have to beat up the League of Nations? This was old last month.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao Godfather doesn't even get a TV package for his HoF shit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shane at WM and APA to induct Godfather into the HOF.. ok Fine WWE you got my 9.99 for March.. But *ONLY* march..


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

The most OVER GUY IN THE COMPANY BITCHES! BE JEALOUS!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Always sounds like the crowd goes mild for Reigns


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Da Alliance said:


> I don't see the appeal in Sasha. She's not attractive imo.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Godfather in the Hall of Fame huh? I guess if Koko can get in...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Godfather isn't PG!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

That initial thirst pop for Roman. Control your ovaries ladies.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

THE CROWD IS GOING LUKEWARM FOR THIS MOMENTOUS ONCE IN A LIFETIME MATCH


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

A calculated risk that proves why Stephanie McMahon doesn't deserve the fake VJM Award.

Did they just announce The Godfather for Hall of Fame. :mark:


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

I love that they still use the Taker graphic from like 2011.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> It is a shame that Shane has no chance.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love the mortal kombat posing they did!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Those boos.

:ti


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Where the fuck is Kevin Owens?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao Godfather doesn't even get a TV package for his HoF shit.


The WWE is PG now lol that is all TV 14


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Apathetic boos. New low guys.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Wonder how Papa Shango feels about this...


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Reigns should turn heel by throwing a kid down the stairs and say fuck all you little bastards BELIEVE THAT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The boos.
The fucking boos. :lmao


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Where are all those "boo's" for Roman? :lmao


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

It's easy to understand why Steph is Vince's favorite, when she look at him he clearly is thinking she could suck his cock.

Then again she probably did! 

:vince5


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How will Roman overcome the odds? :trips8


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I hear girls screa------ booooo :lmao


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow. Didn't realize it was the end of the show already. I guess that means.... it was good?

WTF


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Shane at WM and APA to induct Godfather into the HOF.. ok Fine WWE you got my 9.99 for March.. But *ONLY* march..


"shhhh, of course, that's fine, just one more month then we'll let you go...honest"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A new viewer turning on RAW to witness this un-over fuck about to headline WM. :heston


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:westbrook5

Just doesn't look real to me.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Pathetic reaction for Reigns. Even if they're still booing, shit ain't loud enough to warrant that bitch being the face of the company.

What a joke. He just isn't _the guy_.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Other than Shane McMahon , this show is 5/10 . All 5 going to the opening segment .


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That graphic that they have for Triple H vs Reigns is pretty much the best part about this feud/match. :HA


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Legend797 said:


> I love that they still use the Taker graphic from like 2011.


More like 2007


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Come get on the laaaaaady train! Being cool ain't easy!


:lmao 
:yes


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Braylyt said:


> Where are all those "boo's" for Roman? :lmao


Everywhere?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I know it probably doesn't come across on tv but the crowd is about 50/50 on Reigns.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

If Godfather doesn't come out to the HOF stage with the Ho Train.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lok said:


> Raw is really ending with that match? Please tell me they are trolling?


This isn't going to be a match anymore than any other match that goes for about 4 minutes and ends when the 1 gets jumped by the 4.. The only real question is what's going to happen after that.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO Booed.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Will Shane help Reigns?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The WWE is PG now lol that is all TV 14


They love twerking they could of showed some dancing hos lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The hoes are more deserving than Godfather.

:HA


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

God damn. There was absolutely no energy when Reigns came out. Like several thousand voices were suddenly silenced.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Braylyt said:


> Where are all those "boo's" for Roman? :lmao


Clean out your ears, did you listen to when he did his turnbuckle pose? They were thunderous.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Missed opportunity with "getting his ass booed". You tried though. *


*
Hmm.

Should I try now? *

:lol


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Pathetic reaction for Reigns. Even if they're still booing, shit ain't loud enough to warrant that bitch being the face of the company.
> 
> What a joke. He just isn't _the guy_.


How booking screws a guy. This one goes for the history books as the biggest fail of booking..


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Everywhere?


:lol Sure, if that helps you.

The crowd noise was turned down and the cheers were piped in huh? :lmao
Or are there new excuses now?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I really can't stick around for this shit main event. I'll read the spoilers.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I think theyre howling for Reigns lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> :westbrook5
> 
> Just doesn't look real to me.


Especially in 2016. Part of me is thinking I suddenly became a time lord and traveled back to 1998 or something haha.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We want Rusev! :rusevyes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

you can still hear the boos lol


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Braylyt said:


> :lol Sure, if that helps you.
> 
> The crowd noise was turned down and the cheers were piped in huh? :lmao
> Or are there new excuses now?


There were no cheers. Look, I don't hate Roman, I think he's talented but I will never deny when someone I like gets a bad reaction.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Vince made sure to stress he had "a second main event" with Shane/Taker. Roman is his guy but....


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> :lol Sure, if that helps you.
> 
> The crowd noise was turned down and the cheers were piped in huh? :lmao
> Or are there new excuses now?


You're either deaf or stupid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They are still booing. :lol

Are people legit deaf? :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Sheamus is so boring!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

uch, the league of dobbers ... not a typo.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Missed opportunity with "getting his ass booed". You tried though. *


Clear your ears tool.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

It's 10:50PM eastern time, and still no appearance from either the US and Intercontinental Champions...I still don't get why they just don't merge the two already.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Time for bed. I ain't watching this shit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

gaz0301 said:


> "shhhh, of course, that's fine, just one more month then we'll let you go...honest"


Well the last hit was the last WM so I've held off better than some!
:dandance2


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Keep trying, Reigns fans. You'll convince yourself one day.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> It's not a random thought when everyone has it.
> 
> See...
> 
> ...


*Rollins Is Lord.*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Hold on...... Are New Day going to interfere and save Reigns after last night? 

:ha I'm calling that now.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

There's so many Group of Geeks in the WWE right now. This is how Vince thinks of his whole roster except for Wild ****.

:booklel


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Like several thousand voices were suddenly silenced.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd loves Roman!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There's no passion from this guy. He just looks bored all the fucking time, like he'd rather be somewhere else.

He's trash.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man the whole LON has feuded individually with Cena and all became losers and geeks in the end. Let that sink in for a moment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Main Even time!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Someone the crowd may like I suppose, yeah.


I was wrong. Damn it. #wewantOwens


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is NOT how you get Reigns over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They are booing for his punches.

:ti

Still no boos, Braylyt?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I guess Roman will feud with Sheamus for the duration of his championship run. :lmao 12 months straught. New stip each month? :lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> :lol Sure, if that helps you.
> 
> The crowd noise was turned down and the cheers were piped in huh? :lmao
> Or are there new excuses now?


There were way more cheers then I thought there would be. I don't know how it sounds on tv but he's got the same crowd split as Cena. What I know definitely won't come across on tv is that the entire arena was on their feet. Good or bad very few people are indifferent to him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

if you can't get cheered agains Sheamus something is seriously wrong with you


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Clean out your ears, did you listen to when he did his turnbuckle pose? They were thunderous.


I thought he was kidding.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Raw is Stale Coleslaw :lmao 

What the fuck.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie is so sexy with her evil ways!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Cold! Stone Cold! :bahgawd The energy!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Shane O Mac thing should have ended raw


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL there's like a barely audible attempt at "LETS GO ROMAN/ROMAN SUCKS" going on :lmao He's seriously Cena's retarded little brother


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Kids and women really like Roman.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Allright, enough about the boos/lack thereof.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman is truly blessed that women find him so attractive. They are literally 95% of his fanbase. I do not and have never heard a sea of children in those "Let's go roman, chants." They typically sound like the audience at a Bieber or N'Sync concert. Heaven forbid when the guy ages.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Well the last hit was the last WM so I've held off better than some!
> :dandance2


Better than me I think. Bloody beast in the east and elimination chamber.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

SideTableDrawer said:


> There were no cheers. Look, I don't hate Roman, I think he's talented but I will never deny when someone I like gets a bad reaction.


I'm not even a big fan of the guy but there were no thunderous boo's as people were claiming. He didn't get a particularly big pop or anything but there weren't any loud boo's either.

Overexaggerating doesn't really fly when there's actual footage proving you wrong.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

The best part of all of this? There's no MitB cash-in to bail them out this year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The Shane O Mac thing should have ended raw


Yep. They blew their load early.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Da Alliance said:


> I miss Paige...


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I guess Detroit is a 'smark city' now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd is chanting lets go Roman! :bosstrips


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

My man with that kick 

Knocked the fuck out of him roud


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

B. [R] said:


> It's 10:50PM eastern time, and still no appearance from either the US and Intercontinental Champions...I still don't get why they just don't merge the two already.


Kalisto was in a 6 man tag with Cara and Neville against New Day. Probably will see Owens on SD.

And ewwwww to Reigns having "fighting spirit" :jay2


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Roman dead Rip in peace


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cheer or Boo - there's not alot of either. Roman is not over.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Imagine ending Raw with the Shane McMahon segment and ending it with the whole Undertaker announcement. Talk about WANTING to then tune in next week to see it.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

If your a Babyface and you get Boo'd in a Sheamus match...You have a serious problem on your Hands


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Man, now I regret not getting tickets to Mania since the fans have officially turned on Reigns.

I wanted to buy his shirt and troll everyone (though, I do actually like him) like I did with Batista at WM30. That was probably the best part of the trip... Mind you, those were the same fans that were crying when Undertaker lost and leaving the arena saying they'd never watch again :lol


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

Never thought I'd be as indifferent/turned off to a top babyface as much as Bobby Lashley, but this guy has certainly entered that prime territory for me.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rusev killed Reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Roman is truly blessed that women find him attractive. They are literally 95% of his fanbase. Heaven forbid when the guy ages, though.


Or his blue contacts pop out and that vest gets thrown off.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They aren't going to budge on Reigns because even his non fans are invested in him.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

When you're looking forward to the ad breaks you know the match is bad.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> The Shane O Mac thing should have ended raw


Literally ended it. Not just being moved to the final segment, just leave the segment where it was and cut power to the building. Best Raw in years.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> I'm not even a big fan of the guy but there were no thunderous boo's as people were claiming. He didn't get a particularly big pop or anything but there weren't any louds boo's either.
> 
> Overexaggerating doen'st really fly when there's actual footage proving you wrong.


That's worse


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reigns gets a reaction!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> They aren't going to budge on Reigns because even his non fans are invested in him.


Most just think it's pathetic.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Where are all those "boo's" for Roman? :lmao


They are at the arena but if you are watching on TV they should be coming out of your TV. Make sure mute isn't on.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena's cheers and boos are louder. 

This guy has X-Pac heat. And X-Pac had bigger pops. :heston


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kalisto was in a 6 man tag with Cara and Neville against New Day. Probably will see Owens on SD.
> 
> And ewwwww to Reigns having "fighting spirit" :jay2


Well in all fairness to Kalisto, that just backs my point even more so lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> I'm not even a big fan of the guy but there were no thunderous boo's as people were claiming. He didn't get a particularly big pop or anything but there weren't any loud boo's either.
> 
> Overexaggerating doesn't really fly when there's actual footage proving you wrong.


Are you serious?

Check your ears.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> There's no passion from this guy. He just looks bored all the fucking time, like he'd rather be somewhere else.
> 
> He's trash.


Hey, don't hate on Sheamus. I'd be the same way if I had to wrestle Reigns again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I need one of those Domino's cars! I do get tired of cold take home food!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Braylyt said:


> I'm not even a big fan of the guy but there were no thunderous boo's as people were claiming. He didn't get a particularly big pop or anything but there weren't any louds boo's either.
> 
> Overexaggerating doen'st really fly when there's actual footage proving you wrong.


I didn't overexaggerate anything. You asked where are the boos as if there weren't any when they were easily noticeable. Just one of those nights for Roman. He'll get majorly cheered in some cities and majorly booed in others.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryder! :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This Edge and Christian show looks fucking tragic. It's like two embarrassing dads having a mid-life crisis.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Lodi Lawless said:


> They are at the arena but if you are watching on TV they should be coming out of your TV. Make sure mute isn't on.


He's not getting booed much at all during this match, the crowd seems more in his favor tonight


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Commercial break with 10 mins to go. So how over will this one be?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JBL chants :lmao


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Or his blue contacts pop out and that vest gets thrown off.


Yeah that'll definitely kill the fantasy, too. Bad part he's definitely gained weight, though he's Samoan and those guys pick it up relatively easy.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Guys.

Spoiler alert.

Roman Wins.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Brogue kick Reigns head off plz


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Lets go Roman, Roman Sucks ? 

Oh my. Poor guy..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

all Reigns can do is superman punches this match
he is such trash


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Let's go Roman! Roman sucks!"

C'mon haters, you can't complain about WWE making him the next Cena when you're making it too easy with that one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> Most just think it's pathetic.


It's not pathetic enough for them not to continuously talk about it though. Why not use a guy that gets talked about either way.

I mean guys like Ambrose and Lesnar get much better face reactions but much less interest from fans


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

SO for an other 10 years we are gonna hear "Lets go Roman, Roman sucks..........


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So they sent the goons back during the ads? Aw hell come on..


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

SUPERMAN PUNCH


Boooooooo


:lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The boos are real.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are people going to deny those loud as fuck boos now?


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Well the superman punch definitely got booed


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Your new Cena ladies and gents.

"So controversial" :cole


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Alphy B said:


> That's worse


No it isn't, he got a lot of reaction but most of it was just noise. No cheers or boo's particularly stood out. Reaction = reaction.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The ref has put his foot down.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Cena vs Roman please. Lets see who gets booed more


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Basic ass motherfucker.:lmao


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Why is this guy even trying to sell this shit? Last night he didn't sell the 8 chair shots Ambrose gave him. How am I supposed to believe his arm is hurt?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

T0M said:


> This Edge and Christian show looks fucking tragic. It's like two embarrassing dads having a mid-life crisis.


It's dumb as shit, but the ECDubs segment was the funniest thing I'd watched in months.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

People around here need new jokes


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Braylyt said:


> I'm not even a big fan of the guy but there were no thunderous boo's as people were claiming. He didn't get a particularly big pop or anything but there weren't any loud boo's either.
> 
> Overexaggerating doesn't really fly when there's actual footage proving you wrong.


The boo's were not thunderous but they were certainly loud, that is undeniable fact and if you can't accept that then you're a fucking retard. Even as I type this Roman was booed for hitting his superman punch.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> He's not getting booed much at all during this match, the crowd seems more in his favor tonight


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People cheering H :lmao

That's worse than the boos...almost.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

He's wearing the leather jacket :drose


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Triple H is here. I hope he brought his shovel.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

It took Cena years to get Let's go Cena/ Cena sucks. Roman did it on his second push. Guy is amazing!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

HHH with a wardrobe change like he's hosting an award show


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Dat leather jacket :mark:


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Triple H in street clothes serious business. I just don't care about Reigns vs Triple H.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Quick get HHH out there early!" :vince6


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Spear!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Brollins said:


> Lets go Roman, Roman Sucks ?
> 
> Oh my. Poor guy..


Well deserved



birthday_massacre said:


> all Reigns can do is superman punches this match
> he is such trash


Dont forget the drop kick outside the ring LOL


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Yeah that'll definitely kill the fantasy, too. Bad part he's definitely gained weight, though he's Samoan and those guys pick it up relatively easy.


I think he's lost weight. His arms look a lot smaller than they used to be. Noticeably so.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

All about the Game


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

LEATHER JACKET + JEANS YESYSUYDUYUAEYRUSYIWHDFJSABFHSEUAIOTIHERGJHKATIEVICKSUFIASUJGLKHSJNEWRVJIOHRVHI


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha triple h cheers


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

With the leather?!


I don't remember him wearing that since he lost to Undertaker!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Triple H is rocking the leather jacket :banderas shit is about to get REAL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More boos as he punches H.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA Reigns is getting booed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HHH looking boss


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Triple H getting the babyface reactions :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm surprised Triple H and Reigns are fighting this early. I thought they would wait until next week or the week after.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

LMAO Cheering for HHH


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

I love this crowd.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whelp... HHH is the face in this feud, lol.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh my Oh my..

I feel sad for Roman to be honest. He seems like a good guy. Now the crowd cheers for Triple H.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Watch them put the Rock in Reigns' corner.
And he still get booed.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

The leather jacket is back!!! :mark:


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

THE GAME BASH HIS HEAD IN!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

listen to those boos


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Boo-perman punch!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Babyface HHH


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Reigns is getting HEAVY boos.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Michael cole sounds like a fucking corny jackass fuck him


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Why did Triple H get his boy disqualified?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMFAO.

HHH GETTING BURIED.

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NO boos though.

:ti


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

The Roman Empire is on fire!

Literally, its burning to the ground :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One guy was really trying hard to get cheers for HHH when he could have just booed Reigns with the crowd lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Triple H! Hail the King!


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Man the crowd is fucking psyched as hell for this shit


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Triple H is Top Face right now.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I always laugh when Reigns/HHH try to do the 'series of punches' whenever they start brawling.

It never gets a reaction even at the Royal Rumble, then you have Owens/Zayn do the same thing and there's a pop for it. :lmao


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Triple H is over! lmao


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Roman Empire is on fire!! I hope so, literally.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Triple H chants. Awesome.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Triple H getting cheered :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Too bad the bell didn't ring when HHH did that lol.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Clearly cheering Triple H in this brawl and jackasses will still say Roman isnt getting booed here.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HHH chants :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

TRIPLE H IS FUCKING OVEEER! LMAO


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

HHH chants :heston

And YES chants.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, I couldn't have care less for a main event feud than this.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

THE CROWD IS GOING CRAZY FOR THE FACE OF THE COMPANY TRIPLEHTRIPLEHTRIPLEH


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, I heard a little kid just say "come on, Triple H" and "Roman, you suck". 


Oh great, now there's a "Triple H" chant. Tragically hilarious.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Triple HHH chants 

Holy shit 

Wonder what VInce was really thinking lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TRIPLE H CHANTS

:ti


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Where the hell did the League of Jobbers go??


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Triple H chants :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel like I'm watching 2000 Triple H and I love it.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

OH MY GOD I HOPE THAT BLOOD IS REAL


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where did Sheamus go?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Remember when Cena said that even though the fans boo him, it's still his name they chant?

"TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!" Yeah, Roman's over guys!


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

This main event is a dumpster fire.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

BUSTED that boy wide open


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

of course they let Reigns bleed
this company


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't know how to explain or quantify this, but certain stories look incredibly forced, and this is painfully one of them.

Lmao at leather jacket HAITCH.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Michael Cole saying "We are live from Detroit" right after Triple h hits Reigns with the bell fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

They're fully chanting TRIPLE H TRIPLE H and YES! YES! YES! as he beats Reigns damned face into the table! Who's going to deny this?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HHH getting cheered lol! He's a super face!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Braylyt said:


> No it isn't, he got a lot of reaction but most of it was just noise. No cheers or boo's particularly stood out. Reaction = reaction.


No offence buddy but this is you tonight


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Dat blood!


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

How do they expect to put him over ? By leaving him bloody so fans feel pitty ? 

Roman Reigns is screwed.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Do you all feel bad for Roman yet?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

HHH's face turn is now complete, congrats


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I love it when the babyface stands tall like this to end the show


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Firefighter9050 said:


> Clearly cheering Triple H in this brawl and jackasses will still say Roman isnt getting booed here.


Legit Boss is covering his ears and screaming 'LALALALALALALALA' right now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Reigns is ketchup faced. :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn, Reigns bleeding.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Surely they figured this would be the reaction if Reigns went against HHH in no chill cities like Detroit.

Of course not.

:vince


And they're in in Chicago and Brooklyn soon. 

:vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

fuck yes!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Top babyface for Wrestlemania is getting the shit kicked out of him and the fans are cheering and chanting "This is Awesome!" 

Yeah, that's not good for Reigns, lol.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

HOLY FUCK THIS BEAT DOWN IS EPIC 

BLOOD MORE BLOOOOOD


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Now I know why Triple wants Roman as his opponent in the main event... To get cheered.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Attitude Era. Planned blood. Refs ran in with gloves.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

They brought out the blade for this motherfucker :maury


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Broke his nose? :lmao


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

See, Roman should be the one doing what Triple H is doing right now...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That match is fucked. Just give us the Shane match. That's all we care about.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Not really making Roman look strong....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman ain't pretty anymore, babygirl :mj2


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!

FACE FIRST FACE FIRST YES YES YES!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, there goes my Fingerpoke of Doom idea for Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H's beatdown of Reigns got a THIS IS AWESOME

you're next big superstar, ladies and gentlemen


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

MAKE HIM BLEED, HHH!!!!


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Holy fuck that was brutal :mark: The more stuff like that happens the more excited I get for Wrestlemania :mark:


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

THERE GOES HIS GREATEST ASSET.

THE LOOK IS DEAD.

THE LOOK IS DEAD.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Michael Cole is even calling this like Triple H is the face.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

All those geeks with their gloves :lol


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Pedigree on the steps YES! :mark:


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

SUCK IT ROMAN!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Attitude Era pt. 2 - February 22, 2016 -


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:suckit :suckit :suckit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tumblr girls all mad cause they're chanting for triple h :lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: Just let Triple H retain at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Payback is a bitch, Roman.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Reigns getting his ass kicked whoooo


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

THIS IS GREAT


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

One more time??? SAVAGES!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is so fucked.

Legit Boss HHH.

YES chants to Roman getting his ass kicked.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooooofffff


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess breaking Reigns nose will build sympathy.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Seriously though.. is Reigns a hemophiliac or on blood thinners? Should he even actually be in a ring bleeding from the mouth like that?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED???????????????????????


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you HHH.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Holy fucking shit at all that bloood 


Im a Reigns fan but with how they booked him WWE deserves this BS


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I think I believe the political hit on RR theory...


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

I wont lie I got... nauseuous when the fucking camera started bouncing up and down with Hunter throwing those punches... fucking Hell Dunn fuck you!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

One more time chants


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Bahaha 

Fucking epic shit from Haitch here.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

GET THE MOTHERFUCKER A PLASTIC SURGEON.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

There was blood in that segment, therefore the beat-down was great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That match is fucked. Reigns is dead in the water.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple H looked like he was enjoying getting cheered a little too much :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BOW DOWN!!!!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Da Alliance said:


> Now I know why Triple wants Roman as his opponent in the main event... To get cheered.


I think so too. HHH is just an egomanic. He can't get cheered as a face so he's get cheered as a heel going up against the hated babyface.

Worked with Cena a decade ago and it's working now.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Da Alliance said:


> Now I know why Triple wants Roman as his opponent in the main event... To get cheered.


I'm honestly starting to believe that


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Anything to get sympy for duck lips when he's just going to come back smiling and making dick jokes by week 3.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I love the pop as he celebrates :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

:lmao why the f^ck is HHH pandering to this crowd? Isn't he supposed to be the heel?


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Well that ME wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, 10/10 for that pedigree on the steps. That's going the extra mile. Still is it bad that I want HHH to win and hold the title until SS? At least over Reigns?


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Dude just got beat to a fucking crimson mask and he still can't get over LOL should've went with Ambrose...


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The crowd is on their feet cheering while heel HHH destroys Face Reigns. Can't say I'm surprised but it's still so fucking funny.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH just killed a bitch.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Some tiny part of Trips has gotta be loving this support!


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

and Triple H just erased all hopes of Roman Reigns going over wow


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"TRI-PLE H!", "THIS IS AWESOME!" and "ONE MORE TIME!" chants and very audible applause for Haitch beating Reigns like a runaway slave. :heston

I'm a fan of Reigns, but you know you've fucked up colossally with his booking when you have a cool dude like him getting eaten alive by the fans like this so damn often.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

1. Shane returns and "shoots" on ratings 
2. Vince has to be censored
3. Godfather announced as HOF inductee
4. Bloody brawl where they don't pan away


Things may be looking up


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:trips2 the babyface we need.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple H should be arrested! :jr


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

People popping hard for HHH, he killed Reigns


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

This is beautiful so beautiful


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

:suckit :suckit :suckit

But seriously, you make HHH look THIS much of a badass leading into a match where he is going to be the heel. This made everything worse for Reigns. :lol


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

BuzzKillington said:


> I think I believe the political hit on RR theory...


What´s this all about? Never heard of it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

He just fucking wrecked him, I mean he fucking wrecked him lol. 

The crowd were cheering for the heel pounding the face's face into a table about a million times. :ha


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good beatdown I wonder if he gets another ass kicking on Smackdown. Hopefully he loses the Smiley Reigns act during this feud


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Triple H doing the Superman punch taunt followed by the Suck It with his bloody fists...

A real man loves his woman every day of the month.

Also, he made Reigns his bitch. Great ending segment.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

HHH face turn


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL HHH trying to get the heat, but getting cheered. They are SO fucked in WM. Ain't happening guys. Whoever Reigns faces he will always be the heel. But so is Cena most of the time so they'll just go with it.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

BTW, anybody into Colony yet? Took me a bit but I'm starting to warm to it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> Tumblr girls all mad cause they're chanting for triple h :lol


Some of them use to be on here when we had the Shield discussion threads for each member. They were unbearable.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Reigns officially a total flop :mj2


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

HHH was booked perfectly. I wonder who booked him...:hunter:trips5


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Solf said:


> The crowd is on their feet cheering while heel HHH destroys Face Reigns. Can't say I'm surprised but it's still so fucking funny.


Reigns is going to get booed out of the building at Mania. Hell, I like the guy, but even I don't want him to beat Trips.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

And still, they still are trying to get babyface sympathy for Roman Reigns. They were probably baffled as hell why HHH was cheered. Of course he's gonna be cheered, you idiots. The person doing the beating gets cheered, not the person receiving it. That's why Reigns was cheered when he beat up HHH.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This will make Reigns going over at Mania that much sweeter! :mark:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

lol at HHH BEING CHEERED OVER YOUR TOP BABYFACE.

Get your shit together VINCE.


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> I think so too. HHH is just an egomanic. He can't get cheered as a face so he's get cheered as a heel going up against the hated babyface.
> 
> Worked with Cena a decade ago and it's working now.


Can you call him Smartass Badass?


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

Only the big dog can get a guy who has been getting go away heat heat for a dozen years to get a thunderous ovation.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Holy fuck, that show was insane.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

It is literally gonna be Wrestlemania 22 all over again. I bet commentary will be making excuses just like they did for Cena 10 years ago.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Triple H should be arrested! :jr


"YOU SON OF A BITCH. DO YOU HAVE NO SOULLL?????


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> I think so too. HHH is just an egomanic. He can't get cheered as a face so he's get cheered as a heel going up against the hated babyface.
> 
> Worked with Cena a decade ago and it's working now.


HHH is such a egomaniac he is getting his way despite constantly showing how little power he has over storylines on Raw . What a magical bastard!

That show was amazing though and without Owens when lately he has been my only favourite part of the show .


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

RIP Sheamus. Just disappeared into a puff of smoke.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reigns the super face just got raped hard without lube and the fans were cheering for the evil bastard who tried to smash his face in....

:HA


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That is fucking hilarious! HHH is supposed to the authoritarian heel and he gets huge pops being down the "face of the company". It's honestly embarrassing. HHH is loving this. How he manage to book himself as the face, champion main eventing the biggest WM of all time is beyond me.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

HHH, still the boss at the beatdown.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What's interesting is earlier in the night when Steph mentioned HHH, the crowd booed HHH. Yet when he went out there against Roman, he got cheered and a really good positive reaction as a whole. That's the power of Roman Reigns being in another Mania main event I suppose... he could've been a heel by this point but oh well.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I see Roman Reign went to the Ric Flair school of bleeding.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I've been excited for HHH/Reigns... Now I'm pumped.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> He just fucking wrecked him, I mean he fucking wrecked him lol.
> 
> The crowd were cheering for the heel pounding the face's face into a table about a million times. :ha


They also cheered for Ambrose getting fucked up by Brock


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hawkke said:


> Seriously though.. is Reigns a hemophiliac or on blood thinners? Should he even actually be in a ring bleeding from the mouth like that?


Blood capsules.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I cant believe what i just saw. Triple H getting huge chants while the face of the company is laying on the floor bloody. This is different than Cena. Cena is very good at what he does, the fans just got tired of him. The fans just dont like Reigns. They dont want him. You cant really compare the boos to Cena because they are different kinds of boos. He isnt wanted. I feel kind of bad for him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder if Shane right now is telling Vince. SEE this is why you are failing. Why are you pushing a guy no one wants to see as the top face.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was a Great Raw. I still can't believe Shane showed up!


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

I had so much fun watching that Raw, it got a bit drab in the middle the beginning first hour and a half was awesome as was the ending. Really wasn't expecting a Raw that good, I'm already sold on Mania based on that Raw alone and if it was any indication of the next 5 weeks I'll be a very happy fan.


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

Can anyone clue me in here...is Vinnie a puppet at this point or does he still pull most of the strings? I don't understand how he can watch this week after week and still go full throttle with the guy.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

HHH should win at WM and Rollins come back as a Face to take his title back BABY!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This angle is beyond wrecked. The top face isn't getting any sympathy and the top heel is putting himself over infront of the crowd. What the f^ck are they trying to accomplish?


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Roman is getting murdered and the crowd loved it. It ain't gonna happen, WWE.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Some of them use to be on here when we had the Shield discussion threads for each member. They were unbearable.


Those were the dark days.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>


A great Neg rep gif.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Lothario said:


> Do you all feel bad for Roman yet?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is what I want _all the fucking time_ from WWE, every week. Badasses beating each other bloody out of pure fucking hatred! FUCK YEAH THAT WAS THE SHIT!

Why can't we go back to this kinda stuff consistently? This company could be so fucking awesome, the best show on TV, but they actively prohibit epicness more than they allow it these days.

A full TV-14 RAW in 2016 would be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did Kevin Owens ever show up?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

So Hunter has an inferiority complex and he booked himself against some poor fool that'll get him cheered for the first time in his WM career. I'll pass on this shit.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Trips face turn confirmed? :lol


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Btw, just as a reminder.. tonight was supposed to be a 'casual city'.

Pittsburgh, Chicago and Brooklyn to come :ha 

Reigns nose look like it got rearranged.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's Shane and a bunch of crap.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Great show.

As long as the opening and closing segments are solid, I'm good.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> They also cheered for Ambrose getting fucked up by Brock


I know. I know but Brock is a tweener, crowd loves him. HHH is a dyed in the wool heel on the main roster. it was crazy pal.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Only thing they could do now is have Roman spear Steph through the barricade in the middle of one of her screeching, grating promos but considering it's 2016 -- not 2000 -- *and* the fact women are his biggest fanbase, that won't happen. :lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

What the...? Did I honestly just watch a mostly great show from the same company that put on such a shitfest last night?

I'm dreaming, I need to pinch myself.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

What could get Roman cheered right now? Spearing Stephanie? Would they ever allow that? Perhaps a superman punch would be safer and easier for her to sell.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> :lmao why the f^ck is HHH pandering to this crowd? Isn't he supposed to be the heel?


WWE may not care anymore as long as the crowd is hot for the main event which they are. Not sure how this fits into Reigns being the babyface of the equation but this is a hot angle based on what I just saw.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Amazing how Triple H wasn't getting cheered when he was beating up Bryan before Mania 30

Shows you the vast different between DBry and Reigns.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A great Neg rep gif.


Now who, I wonder, could I bombard with this gif everytime they make a post?

Let me think...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Reigns is fucking toast. Cant even get face pops over the Authority lol. Just turn him heel after WM.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is what I want _all the fucking time_ from WWE, every week. Badasses beating each other bloody out of pure fucking hatred! FUCK YEAH THAT WAS THE SHIT!
> 
> Why can't we go back to this kinda stuff consistently? This company could be so fucking awesome, the best show on TV, but they actively prohibit epicness more than they allow it these days.
> 
> A full TV-14 RAW in 2016 would be the greatest thing ever.


Because of sponsors. They always get a little edgy here and there on the RTWM but it will never be this good consistently.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Tumblr girls all mad cause they're chanting for triple h :lol


Where may I see their madness? I'm not familiar with Tumblr.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

They send Hunter in there for him to create the maximum heat to get RR over. 

Instead he gets the biggest pop we've heard in ages. :Rollins

I'm telling you the whole thing has been to put HHH over at "the biggest Wrestlemania of All time".


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> That was a Great Raw. I still can't believe Shane showed up!


It really seemed more like an old Raw. Hopefully Shane being back and them actually using shitty ratings as a storyline means that they are going to bring the *raw* back to Raw.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol 

shane's return ruined by vince making it all about him him him 

shane is supposed to have the upper hand yet vince gets to set the conditions and of course it's a match for control of the company at wrestlemania vs the undertaker for some reason, is the corporate ministry back? vince the higher power still? why is it all on the line in a match next month? guess we get another rushed build and the inevitable disappointing conclusion... shane trying to take over the company should be a six-month storyline minimum then the big match not the big match at the start then who cares what happens after unless shane wins and goes heel himself. this wwe writing is so bad.

then we get triple h beating the fuck out of reigns and everybody loves it... maybe it's because hunter can actually convey intensity and emotion effectively


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Tiago said:


> What´s this all about? Never heard of it.


I dont really know all the details but it is a theory that has been put forward by Dylan Hales. The same guy who "knows" Hunter is not as high on Roman as Vince is. Here's a tweet just put out by him, and he's seems to be really doubling down on the theory.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701981854845509632
After tonight... I dunno... he may be a lot closer to the truth than one would think. That was a burial if I ever saw one.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

That was fucking mad.

Trips getting cheered like stone cold when he used to beat up vince.

You could see in his eyes when he stood on the steps after the pedigree - he was trying to take stock of the reaction. Obviously they thought brutalising Roman would garner sympathy for him.

Oh well??


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I feel like I'm watching 2000 Triple H and I love it.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/701982018737987584


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

MM10 said:


> I cant believe what i just saw. Triple H getting huge chants while the face of the company is laying on the floor bloody. This is different than Cena. Cena is very good at what he does, the fans just got tired of him. The fans just dont like Reigns. They dont want him. You cant really compare the boos to Cena because they are different kinds of boos. He isnt wanted. I feel kind of bad for him.


Exactly what've been saying from time to time. Reigns was buried by the creatives, this was a legit way of killing a guy that could've been great. 

I don't think that after this he will recover, this beatdown tonight by Triple H served as the final nail in the coffin, or Triple H was educating Reigns on what is to be a heel, a badass heel. Nah, who am i fooling, Reigns is done and tonight proved it, how will he get over or something ? Don't make this guy win at Mania.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple H didn't even need his sledgehammer. :trips


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose should act more like leather jacket HHH.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> They also cheered for Ambrose getting fucked up by Brock


Crowd just love violence lol..

But yeah, cheering someone who is trying to kill a babyface is a little bit weird and underwheilming to watch.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Clique said:


> WWE may not care anymore as long as the crowd is hot for the main event which they are. Not sure how this fits into Reigns being the babyface of the equation but this is a hot angle based on what I just saw.


Yeah but it's hot for all the wrong reasons. What's the endgame? They've spent the last several months trying to get the Authority hated at all costs and yet HHH panders to the crowd not only at the Royal Rumble, but tonight as well. He's not an effective heel if he's putting himself over instead of trying to get heat. It makes no sense


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DPETE said:


> Can anyone clue me in here...is Vinnie a puppet at this point or does he still pull most of the strings? I don't understand how he can watch this week after week and still go full throttle with the guy.


Dude sells merch and tours he headlines do pretty well.

Has a look for the media and charity shit they do

And the crowd cares about him whether it's woman creaming or hardcore fans wanting him to get his shit pushed in.

Reigns gets talked about the most out of all the new guys why wouldn't he go with him?

Especially when Rollins is out and Ambrose sees himself as a "good hand" its either roll with Reigns or give it to Ambrose who repeatedly has said he doesn't want that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I feel like I'm watching 2000 Triple H and I love it.


:trips2 about to bury that jobber ass.

And put over Seth at SS.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

Tonight I learned that:

-Shane McMahon is still the shit

-Dean Ambrose is badass/stupid

-Triple H is the chosen one

-Shane should jump off the Cell while it's being elevated

-I NEED to marry Sasha Banks

overall good RAW this week


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Why are all you **** worried about heel/face booking?

Why can't you just enjoy two tough mother fucker beating the shit out of each other with one dude ending up half dead and the other taunting him?

You guys are so caught up in behind the scenes garbage that your jaded as fuck.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

Nashville
Chicago
Pittsburgh
Philadelphia
Brooklyn

Those are the places RAW will be at before Wrestlemania.

I don't think Roman's gonna make it.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Busted him wide open


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not hating: just an observation here. For a guy who walks around with genetics better than 96 percent of the planet and looks like a badass as is and as a heel can really go as is, Trips sure does cake it on to ensure he is perceived as an ultimate badass carrying around a freaking sledgehammer despite being a jacked 260 lbs or so at the expense of any psychology, original themes by freaking Motorhead, Mania entrance packages that probably cost thousands in labor, guy sometimes puts on about half an octave of a lower voice in promos than he naturally sounds and when hardly anyone else can do shit, Trips' beatdowns last two now have consisted of with Bryan a head shot to the ring post with a char, handcuffed beating and a brief freaking waterboarding and just now with Reigns blood galore.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I only wish Shane actually had a chance. No way Taker should lose to him at Mania.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Shane McGOAT making his return
Stephanie's dress
Shane vs Taker will be fucking awesome if Shane can still do half the shit he used to.
Dean vs Lesnar in a street fight and a good segment
AJ and Jericho with a decent match
Gillberg chants
HHH at the end

6/10

Also LMFUCKINGAO at Romans promo about Dean. The acting was SO bad I actually burst out laughing. He's so God damn awful, legit NO ONE likes him, this was a CASUAL CITY :grin2::grin2:


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Shane McMahon's arrival makes it possible there could be a swerve ending at WM. With Shane potentially taking over RAW we could see a complete overhaul of the WWE product on TV.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :trips2 about to bury that jobber ass.
> 
> And put over Seth at SS.


I'd like that under the condition that Reigns turns heel. I think Triple H vs Rollins was suppose to happen at Mania anyway.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol Vince cussing loud ass hell with the camera directly in his face and the mic on. Somebody getting fired for not muting the mic.


*What did he say, it was edited on the daily motion video I watched of the segment?*


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> They also cheered for Ambrose getting fucked up by Brock


Brock is a tweener who managed to nearly split crowds 60/40 in his favor vs The Undertaker. Dean also hasn't been billed as the headliner of WM and marketed as the top star for the better part of two years. No amount of deflecting will change the fact that *your* guy, isn't *the* guy and will never be received as such. You'll never turn a cat into a wolf. Doesn't matter how much you want it to be one.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Clique said:
> 
> 
> > WWE may not care anymore as long as the crowd is hot for the main event which they are. Not sure how this fits into Reigns being the babyface of the equation but this is a hot angle based on what I just saw.
> ...


Maybe he knows that he is going to be cheered. He knows the fans dont want Reigns. Nothing he does will draw heat because the fans want him to beat Reigns. He has to do something to make this match interesting. He just did that.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Never seen HHH gets such babyface reactions before in his entire career.

He is the Most Over Babyface in the Company.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shane
Lesnar/Dean
HHH burying Roman

10/10


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Amazing how Triple H wasn't getting cheered when he was beating up Bryan before Mania 30
> 
> Shows you the vast different between DBry and Reigns.


Yeah Reigns doesn't have a lesion on his brain


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Yeah but it's hot for all the wrong reasons. What's the endgame? They've spent the last several months trying to get the Authority hated at all costs and yet HHH panders to the crowd not only at the Royal Rumble, but tonight as well. He's not an effective heel if he's putting himself over instead of trying to get heat. It makes no sense


Indeed it is strange. HHH is definitely pandering to the crowd intentionally feeding into the cheers. I still see Reigns winning the title at WrestleMania. What I am not sure about either is what kind of babyface they want Roman Reigns to be.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least Ambrose got his Mania match.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

That beatdown was amazing even though I was cringing at all the blood. :homer6

Did anyone here the commentary "HHH's face is as broken as Reigns' is now."


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah Reigns doesn't have a lesion on his brain


Maybe he has one in the area responsible for promos.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Triple H didn't even need his sledgehammer. :trips


Good for Roman. The sledgehammer ALWAYS gets big pops.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wonder how long they will keep Reigns off of television?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Blood capsules.


Possibly, but this wasn't the first time he's bled from the mouth like that. and what's he doing playing Fluffy Bunny with them? :lol


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Highlights of this RAW for me:

- Stephanie McMahon´s tits (my God I´d bury my face in those and forever be a happy man)
- Shane McMahon
- Triple H beatdown


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Brock is a tweener who managed to nearly split crowds 60/40 in his favor vs The Undertaker. Dean also hasn't been billed as the headliner of WM and marketed as the top star for the better part of two years. No amount of deflecting will change the fact that *your* guy, isn't *the* guy and will never be received as such. You'll never turn a cat into a wolf. Doesn't matter how much you want it to be one.


I don't care whether he's cheered or booed he's in the match I wanted.

But I mean this forum swears Ambrose is the true top face of the company yet Brock just got cheered for whooping his ass and got 1 more time chants.

I mean if we're pointing out faces getting beat up to no sympathy lets talk about both cases tonight. No excuses for Dean no excuses for Reigns. They both took ass whooping and the Detroit crowd loved both.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorta puts Reigns beating on HHH at TLC in a different perspective. That was a proper ass whooping that even SCSA would have been proud of.


Epic RAW, and by far the best I've seen in years.



Lets just hope they carry the momentum on to SmackDown...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The prospects of Mania have changed after only one night!


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah Reigns doesn't have a lesion on his brain


That's literally the stupidest post I've read today.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :trips2 about to bury that jobber ass.
> 
> And put over Seth at SS.


Give me a great Ambrose/Lesnar match and this and I'll be the happiest wrestling fan in the world.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tiago said:


> Highlights of this RAW for me:
> 
> - Stephanie McMahon´s tits (my God I´d bury my face in those and forever be a happy man)
> - Shane McMahon
> - Triple H beatdown


That headband though! :woolcock

She must have borrowed that from Brie. :banderas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Maybe he has one in the area responsible for promos.


Nah it's not a medical problem he's just meh on the mic.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> NO boos though.
> 
> :ti


No you don't understand.

ANY REACTION IS A GOOD REACTION.

Even if it's getting booed out of buildings I guess?
That's what this forum has taught me.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

The one take away from that Main Event segment was compared to Roman Reigns, at least Dean more or less got the *desired* reaction. Say what you want about HHH and how the whole thing played out, but every bit of that crowd's reaction was justified. The writing on the wall was there, and even with Cole and the announcer puppets trying to cover their asses (THE ROMAN EMPIRE IS ON FIRE TONIGHT :cole) it just made the spectacle that much more enjoyable to watch. 

So Raw gets 8/10 from me. Still marking out over Shane 'O Mac, Dean, Brock, AJ Styles and Chris Jericho.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> What could get Roman cheered right now? Spearing Stephanie? Would they ever allow that? Perhaps a superman punch would be safer and easier for her to sell.


He won't personally harm Stephanie because 

A) Social media would flip

and 

B) 16 - 45 year old Women make up the overwhelming majority of his fanbase. Can't risk alienating them. 



The only thing he could do to Stephanie is toss her over the ropes into the McMahon family but two weeks later when the novelty of the spot has worn off, then what? Lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If Reigns doesn't return the favor with a beating to Triple H during the build up then I'd expect it at WM, possibly leading to a heel turn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> NO boos though.
> 
> :ti


No boos. Just cheers. :trips2


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

can someone tell me what Vince said to shane that got censored? something about beating him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Sasha gets more sexy every time I see her. :trips8


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

If anyone's a B+ Player, it's Roman Reigns.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

XLNC04 said:


> can someone tell me what Vince said to shane that got censored? something about beating him.


Something about beating him when he was a child.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

My guy who was there just told me the cheers we heard for Roman during that fight at the end was piped in. Said they booed him out of the building.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena was different. Cena got stale _fast_ and the change in gimmick blew ass, whereas Reigns... the fans just don't want the dude at all.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

JayGeezus said:


> My guy who was there just told me the cheers we heard for Roman during that fight at the end was piped in. Said they booed him out of the building.


Wouldn't it be hard to pipe in noise on a live show?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Yeah but it's hot for all the wrong reasons. What's the endgame? They've spent the last several months trying to get the Authority hated at all costs and yet HHH panders to the crowd not only at the Royal Rumble, but tonight as well. He's not an effective heel if he's putting himself over instead of trying to get heat. It makes no sense


HHH gave the same beating to Bryan and the fans didn't cheer.



Why? I'll give you a hint; the problem isn't Paul Levesque.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Cena was different. Cena got stale _fast_ and the change in gimmick blew ass, whereas Reigns... the fans just don't want the dude at all.


Someone doesn't get it. :vince$


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We will put The Rock in his corner. :vince4


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"I hope Shane fucking destroys the Authority! YEAH! Wooo!"

"Come on, Triple H! Fucking kill Reigns! YEAH! Wooo!"

wait wat


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Lothario said:


> HHH gave the same beating to Bryan and the fans didn't cheer.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I'll give you a hint; the problem isn't Paul Levesque.


He didn't pander with DX chops when he was feuding with Bryan, it's a different scenario entirely. Reigns is on thin ice with the fans and he's struggling, what HHH is doing doesn't do him ANY favors unless the plan is to turn Reigns heel -- which would be stupid considering everything they're doing to make the Authority hated. For christ sake they even muted the boos for Reigns in the opening package

I'm not sure if this is a case of HHH going into business for himself, but it makes no storyline sense


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Jesus. I almost feel sorry for Roman. Well not Roman, but Joe Anoa'i.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish R-Truth would just give in to Goldust. Enough is enough. :welbeck


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Wouldn't it be hard to pipe in noise on a live show?


It's possible, a bit more difficult and tricky, but yes.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm late to the party, but I watched RAW here and there on mute.

1. Brock kicking Ambrose's ass in the parking lot was MAGIC! (I'm tellin' now... they're building it up for Ambrose to go over Lesnar, some kinda way... I just know it...)

2. Shane O'Mac is back?!?!?! OMFG!! Sweeeet! And loved him owning daddy and sis.

3. Naomi was lookin' sexy as always and so was Steph.

4. HHH owned Reigns' ass and the blooooood... I haven't seen a WWE wrestler bleed like a stuffed pig like that since.... JBL? Cena? 2006?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> He didn't pander with DX chops when he was feuding with Bryan, it's a different scenario entirely. Reigns is on thin ice with the fans and he's struggling, what HHH is doing doesn't do him ANY favors unless the plan is to turn Reigns heel -- which would be stupid considering everything they're doing to make the Authority hated. For christ sake they even muted the boos for Reigns in the opening package
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a case of HHH going into business for himself, but it makes no storyline sense


In the eyes of Vince Roman moves too much merchandise to be a heel.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I'm not sure if this is a case of HHH going into business for himself, but it makes no storyline sense


I can't think of any other explanation for the current situation. HHH had to know how the crowd was going to react given Romans current trajectory.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> That's literally the stupidest post I've read today.


Your point is?


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Wouldn't it be hard to pipe in noise on a live show?


That's what I thought but he insisted there was absolutely nobody cheering for Reigns lol.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Legend797 said:


> Nashville
> Chicago
> Pittsburgh
> Philadelphia
> ...


:wow brutal


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> In the eyes of Vince Roman moves too much merchandise to be a heel.


The guy does move a lot of merchandise. Not only that but he seems to have taken over quite nicely for WWE when it comes to being an attraction for kids. If you go to Make-A-Wish's social sites Reigns is usually doing the most requests. But if the crowd reactions are not there I'm not sure how long WWE can keep this going.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Mania will suck when Shane loses.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Lost in the shuffle, but who else is loving these AJ pops?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why are you guys surprised H did the crotch chop against Roman? He did it right after he eliminated Reigns from the Rumble, too. It's not the first time he's done it to Roman. And I agree he shouldn't be doing it because the fans are already cheering for him (H). Don't give them more reason to.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

I actually thought Reigns would improve over time, but I honestly think he has regressed. I do like the guy and thought he had potential, but it is sadly just not happening. If he goes over at Mania then it will be beyond an embarrassment and he will get booed to no end. Nobody wants to see him beat Trips. Especially after tonight.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *What did he say, it was edited on the daily motion video I watched of the segment?*


He said I'll give you a fucking beating.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I missed Raw thank god for dailymotion


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The guy does move a lot of merchandise. Not only that but he seems to have taken over quite nicely for WWE when it comes to being an attraction for kids. If you go to Make-A-Wish's social sites Reigns is usually doing the most requests. But if the crowd reactions are not there I'm not sure how long WWE can keep this going.


The only way I see Vince budging is if fans stop showing up. If there are butts in the seats then Vince already won.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

shane o mac is back :mark:

dat reigns beatdown :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

truelove said:


> I missed Raw thank god for dailymotion


You missed an epic episode!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Aww man, the *ONE* time I don't watch Raw and this is what happens?

Trips beat the living crap out of Reigns huh? :trips8


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bonkertons said:


> Lost in the shuffle, but who else is loving these AJ pops?


It's great to see wonder how long before Jericho turns on him though


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Vince is allowed to go on live TV and say "Fucking" and Triple H can beat a guy until he's half dead, but nobody else on the roster is allowed the same level of freedom. 

That's total bullshit, man. Completely unfair.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Why are you guys surprised H did the crotch chop against Roman? He did it right after he eliminated Reigns from the Rumble, too. It's not the first time he's done it to Roman. And I agree he shouldn't be doing it because the fans are already cheering for him (H). Don't give them more reason to.


Yup, that's really what I don't understand. As a heel it's his JOB to get heat at all cost and pandering is only killing any chance of Reigns ever getting over in this feud

It seemed like Hunter was calling an audible on the spot because I can't imagine Vince being ok with this lol


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Guys, I don't know how this happened. We never intended for me to be the biggest baby face going into the main event of the biggest Wrestlemania of all time.... guess we'll just have to roll with it. :hunter


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Yup, that's really what I don't understand. As a heel it's his JOB to get heat at all cost and pandering is only killing any chance of Reigns ever getting over in this feud
> 
> It seemed like Hunter was calling an audible on the spot because I can't imagine Vince being ok with this lol


It was odd and even though I don't like Reigns; I 100% agree H shouldn't be crotch-chopping him. Fans already look at that DX stuff as nostalgic stuff that is way better than current day WWE; no reason to rub it in and make it harder for Reigns, who is already struggling. But I don't think H gives a damn. :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah I agree with that. Maybe Triple H was doing it to send a message to Vince: turn this guy heel. Maybe Triple H was going into business for himself. The thing is Triple H might take credit for helping Cena out when he was struggling in 2006, but that's not the case. It was Edge who really helped Cena get to that next level as a face. Triple H had very little to do with it. That's why I'm not confident this will work out with Reigns. Put Reigns up against Seth Rollins and it would work.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It's great to see wonder how long before Jericho turns on him though


Probably soon if that's the direction they want to go for WM. I'm still hoping for AJ/KO though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Yup, that's really what I don't understand. As a heel it's his JOB to get heat at all cost and pandering is only killing any chance of Reigns ever getting over in this feud
> 
> It seemed like Hunter was calling an audible on the spot because I can't imagine Vince being ok with this lol


Hopefully this is the catalyst for take no prisoners Reigns. Because he can't play the Bryan underdog or Cena happy go lucky guy.

HHH will pull it together if Vince let's him run the feud.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> He didn't pander with DX chops when he was feuding with Bryan, it's a different scenario entirely. Reigns is on thin ice with the fans and he's struggling, what HHH is doing doesn't do him ANY favors unless the plan is to turn Reigns heel -- which would be stupid considering everything they're doing to make the Authority hated. For christ sake they even muted the boos for Reigns in the opening package
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a case of HHH going into business for himself, but it makes no storyline sense


Can't roll with that as a reasonable excuse though, because heels have always mocked the face. I lost count how many times Bryan was brutalized by The Authority and Steph/Hunter mocked the "Yes" chant. No one cheered or found it funny because they genuinely liked the face. It wouldn't matter if Hunter took it back to DX vs Bryan or say, even a dork like Ziggler after SvS '14; fans wouldn't have bitten because they were behind the babyface. You don't have that connection currently with Roman, and Hunter has way too many credentials and has been around way too long for fans to simply go along with the angle because Vince tells them to. 


Roman (at least in his current character) is* not wanted* his role. It's really, *truly* that cut and dry and it's a shame that we're having to go through this *again* because Reigns, fot all his faults, is money in the correct role and booking. He's the wrong guy and sending The Rock, Bryan, Michaels, or even Vince himself out there to put him over won't change that. There's nothing wrong with HHH's heel work and everything wrong with whom he's heeling it up against.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Yeah I agree with that. Maybe Triple H was doing it to send a message to Vince: turn this guy heel. Maybe Triple H was going into business for himself. *The thing is Triple H might take credit for helping Cena out when he was struggling in 2006, but that's not the case*.


Funny you mention that, Triple H started doing crotch chops as a heel feuding with Cena in 2006. It was a pre-cursor for the DX reunion (both Hunter and Shawn did it at WM22), but all the same there's precedent for HHH bringing the DX stuff to the new top face of WWE.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I actually had hopes that Jericho was out there to pitch a new innovative match for WM, or at the very least bring back MITB to WM. AJ coming out dampened it a little, but it was all lost once the Social Buzzkill came out.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Yeah I agree with that. Maybe Triple H was doing it to send a message to Vince: turn this guy heel. Maybe Triple H was going into business for himself. The thing is Triple H might take credit for helping Cena out when he was struggling in 2006, but that's not the case. It was Edge who really helped Cena get to that next level as a face. Triple H had very little to do with it. That's why I'm not confident this will work out with Reigns. Put Reigns up against Seth Rollins and it would work.


Exactly, Cena was doing just fine against Edge (a heel that was ACTUALLY getting heat) but they killed the angle early to insert HHH in the Wrestlemania 22 main event and that's when Cena started getting noticable and unavoidable boos. HHH has a subtle and snarky way of putting himself over and undercutting the babyface when he wants and to me that's not the mark of an effective heel

Someone pointed out that this might have something to do with H's inferiority complex where he can't help basking in the cheers even when it's not his job to do so -- there might be more truth to that then one might think


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Now imagine, if DA had received proper build all this time, he would have been the one being fed to Roman. *shudders*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Exactly, Cena was doing just fine against Edge (a heel that was ACTUALLY getting heat) but they killed the angle early to insert HHH in the Wrestlemania 22 main event and that's when Cena started getting noticable and unavoidable boos. HHH has a subtle and snarky way of putting himself over and undercutting the babyface when he wants and to me that's not the mark of an effective heel
> 
> SOmeone pointed out that this might have something to do with H's inferiority complex where he can't help basking in the cheers even when it's not his job to do so -- there might be more truth to that then one might think


I was thinking this exact thing when he stood over Reigns. Triple H definitely inserted himself when Punk was hot. He did it with Bryan, but it was the right move at the time. 

One way Reigns could get support from Reigns if he acknowledged things about Triple that the fans have always thought. But the guy is given such scripted promos I doubt that could happen. The only way they will gets fans behind Roman is if they break kayfabe during this feud.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman isn't doing himself any favors with the monotone promos. I can't tell if he's disinterested or just flat out exhausted mentally. He looks like he's a couple weeks away from having a sit down with Vince like Eddie did when he realized he couldn't be the guy. I think Reigns is slowly accepting he's in over his head here, at least with the way Vince books him. He looked defeated all night and it didn't come off as just selling. He legit looks tired.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you guys surprised H did the crotch chop against Roman? He did it right after he eliminated Reigns from the Rumble, too. It's not the first time he's done it to Roman. And I agree he shouldn't be doing it because the fans are already cheering for him (H). Don't give them more reason to.
> ...


To be fair... 30 years ago that would be prime heel heat. Times have changed and heeling it up means little. Traditional heel/face dynamics have been dead for some time. It's all about booking guys the crowd wants against those they dob't like if they want anything close to that dynamic.

Just happened the fans want almost anyone else over Reigns. Anyone in that spot would most likely get cheered.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I honestly think Reigns is dead in the fucking water at this point. He's not the main man and never will be. 

Even the duelling chants of "Let's go Roman/Roman sucks" were weak as piss and kind of embarrassing. He's just a second-rate Cena in every way.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I was thinking this exact thing when he stood over Reigns. Triple H definitely inserted himself when Punk was hot. He did it with Bryan, but it was the right move at the time.
> 
> One way Reigns could get support from Reigns if he acknowledged things about Triple that the fans have always thought. But the guy is given such scripted promos I doubt that could happen. The only way they will gets fans behind Roman is if they break kayfabe during this feud.


At this point i'm sure that it would backfire because the damage has already been done. Reigns can point out whatever he wants about HHH, but the fans have already picked a side regardless -- plus, some fans put HHH on a pedestal because of NXT so they'll gladly overlook whatever dirty laundry surrounding his career

If they wanted to kill Reigns' babyface push then they should've done it a long time ago. Doing it NOW in the midst of your biggest show of the year (at HHH's expense, no less) is just weird and contradictory to the storyline they've been telling for months


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I am so sick of these damn cameras. When Triple H was beating the hell out of Reigns I damn near got sick because of the pathetic camera work. KEEP THE DAMN CAMERAS STILL!!!

Bash his head and punch him all you want, no need to zoom in and out 100 times. 

And holy shit did Triple H look in shape!! It's time, let the rest of the roster use PED's!!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> At this point i'm sure that it would backfire because the damage has already been done. Reigns can point out whatever he wants about HHH, but the fans have already picked a side regardless -- plus, some fans put *HHH on a pedestal because of NXT so they'll gladly overlook whatever dirty laundry surrounding his career*
> 
> If they wanted to kill Reigns' babyface push then they should've done it a long time ago. Doing it NOW in the midst of your biggest show of the year (at HHH's expense, no less) is just weird and contradictory to the storyline they've been telling for months


Why do you think Triple H takes NXT so seriously. He knows it was a way to repair his image with the fans. And it's worked tremendously. He went from "The Son in Law" to "The Savior."


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> You missed an epic episode!


I had to work the one 9pm game this season and fucking miss the best raw in who god knows ago :fuck


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> To be fair... 30 years ago that would be prime heel heat. Times have changed and heeling it up means little. Traditional heel/face dynamics have been dead for some time. It's all about booking guys the crowd wants against those they dob't like if they want anything close to that dynamic.
> 
> Just happened the fans want almost anyone else over Reigns. Anyone in that spot would most likely get cheered.


The business jumped the shark with this years ago.

They had it right in 1996-1998.

Examples were Rock, Austin, Foley, and Hollywood Hogan.

By this I mean they reacted to how the crowds were treating them and fans loved it by cheering and booing accordingly.

WWE stopped doing this in 2002 for the most part when the monopoly took over.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Quite the epic return for ol' Mac. The place was lit for him.

I don't care what anyone says, I'm definitely in for Wrestlemania. :zayn3


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

Shane returns.

Ryback seems to be getting another singles push.

Ambrose vs Lesnar set into motion.

Y2AJ is born.

Social Outcasts continues to knock it out of the park.

Sasha and Naomi had a solid match.

More development in the Golden Truth angle.

New Day vs Lucha Dragons & Neville was a good six man tag match.

Wyatts got their win back.

Triple H kicks Roman Reigns' ass to hell and back.

A hot crowd all night.

8/10 Raw tonight.
:shockedpunk:applause


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Shane O' Mac is back!

It's so nice to see Goldust doing funny backstage segments again. 

Ryback is getting Goldberg chants. Kane said something to him and then Ryback walked off. I don't think it was calling a move.

The Wyatt/6-man tag was awesome. It's cool to see big freaks go at it. This is what I love to watch. Braun should get in the ring more as well, as a single and no interference. This also should go with the rest of them...

Brock I think needs to be challenged more. In a way with both Dean and Brock are "on the loose" and of them is getting tamed.

I think WrestleMania is going to be great.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> Never seen HHH gets such babyface reactions before in his entire career.
> 
> He is the Most Over Babyface in the Company.


No he's not. Only when Reigns is in the picture.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Someone texted me pics of Shane McMahon & Triple H with Roman's blood all over his fists. Did not watch & I'm so confused right now.

Anyone who cares to tell me a fan version of what the fuck is going on, please do.


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm kinda sick of the power struggle angles in all of wrestling right now because they are typically cliché, but this has my attention.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I have re-watched the pre-Raw video with Lesnar/Ambrose, the Shane McMahon return AND the end of show beatdown numerous times.

The WWE have successfully got me excited about three things right now. Keep it up.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

RabbitHole said:


> No he's not. Only when Reigns is in the picture.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :mj2 GOAT McMahon


After being dropped on his head twice don't forget.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Good RAW tonight. I enjoyed a lot of the segments from the return of Shane O'Mac (man I missed his entrance and dance) and promo with his Dad and Stephanie. Not sure about him being the opponent for Undertaker but as long as it's not Stroman though. This segment took up 30 minutes. The Heyman promo was good and with Ambrose coming back to take more pain from Lesnar, I have no idea how this match is going to go. But at least this is a fresh match and feud. Enjoyed the YJAJ/Social Outcasts match and their promo before was good as well. The Wyatts job on PPVs and get their win back on RAW. Figures. But is Ryback turning heel again? That was odd. I liked the following segment between the Divas as well as Charlotte has been much better as a heel. Just wished there was more Paige. And lastly, the main event match I didn't care much for it. But the beatdown by Triple H onto Reigns was just awesome because Reigns got bloodied up. Not sure if that was planned but it was effective.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

-***** Italiano- said:


> Roman there displaying the charisma of a chartered accountancy firm.


Are you saying he wants to be a lion tamer because he has the hat?


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: 2/22 Raw Discussion Thread: THIS Is Your Mania Main Event Dammit, Now EAT It!*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Please don't have Shane for Roman's corner.
> 
> :kobefacepalm


They put EVERYBODY worth a damn in Roman's corner, anybody that had a connection with the fans, to get that doofus over. Rock, Flair/Hogan, Ambrose, Daniel Bryan. Shane will have to do the same unfortunately. Reigns is Vince' vision, the future of the WWE. His win against Ambrose & Brock @ Fastlane was just more proof.



Jack Thwagger said:


> That Reigns promo was beyond garbage. It was beyond wooden and his expression was just bad.
> 
> :jay


He can't multi task so cut him some slack. He can't read cue cards and be entertaining at the same time. He really has to zoom in and focus to not fuck up his lines.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I think the Divas match at WM will still be a triple threat. Charlotte will probally attack both of them thinking that if there was no winner she wouldn't have to face either one of them.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Someone texted me pics of Shane McMahon & Triple H with Roman's blood all over his fists. Did not watch & I'm so confused right now.
> 
> Anyone who cares to tell me a fan version of what the fuck is going on, please do.


Hunter did this to Reigns:


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> Hunter did this to Reigns:


Thanks. And yeah, I saw it now. The mark in me was like "no this bitch didn't" for a second, then I was like "it's not real & everyone's likely ok" & just started watching something else.

Although, if I were Hunter, I'd avoid all women between ages 12-35 just as a precaution until after WM or whenever RR gets him back. I know it sounds stupid, but there are some CRAYYYYYZY fangirls out there.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

People kiss Triple H's ass yet what he did was pretty much fuck Reigns over. The face is supposed to be the one cheered but mr fucking ego trip just can't let someone else get cheered so he fucking torpedo's the guy and destroys any shred of Reigns having any cred at mania. :leo


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Just saw the stuff needed to be seen on Youtube. Really nice to see the prodigal son return and Lesnar/Ambrose is good.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Simply Flawless said:


> People kiss Triple H's ass yet what he did was pretty much fuck Reigns over. The face is supposed to be the one cheered but mr fucking ego trip just can't let someone else get cheered so he fucking torpedo's the guy and destroys any shred of Reigns having any cred at mania. :leo


He is not a miracle worker. Nobody in this company could get Roman over as a babyface.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I've been as down on the WWE as anyone as of late, but anybody who's shitting on Shane/Taker or Ambrose/Lesnar needs to GTFO. Things are finally looking up for Wrestlemania...


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Gonna watch Triple H's epic beatdown :banderas I knew RAW would be WAYYYY better than FastLame 



Gainn_Damage said:


> Lets just hope they carry the momentum on to SmackDown...


Who cares, SD doesn't matter, Vinnie Mac just said so.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

I love when WWE announces news that TMZ broke that are WWE related. Makes so much sense.

:Zombo


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, this was the one RAW that I made sure I watched live. The first RAW after the last PPV before Mania is always going to be filled with angles getting finalised.

Honestly, I think they played the Shane card perfectly. I think most of us were expecting one of 2 outcomes for the Vince J McMahon Award ceremony - either Vince announces HHH and Reigns crashes the ceremony. Or (my money was on) Vince announces Undertaker and his Mania opponent would be whoever did the run in.

I thought a Wyatt family attack, as a response to getting beaten at FastLane, was most likely.

But then, when Stephanie was announced, all bets were off. I marked like everyone else when Shane's music hit, and my first reaction was that he looks to be in significantly better shape than ever before. The size of his neck is a dead giveaway that he's been bulking up. I expect that when he first takes his shirt off, we're going to get a real gun show. Maybe that's why he didn't seem at all phased by his dad booking him against Taker!

And about that, does anyone actually think that Taker could lose another Mania singles match?
Seems like the streak might be dead, but Taker's credibility still lives. If Shane beats him, that'd be (if you'll pardon the pun) another nail in Taker's coffin for me. But there's an out here. It's a no holds barred match, inside HIAC. A load of interference leading to a No Contest would leave Taker still with only 1 loss, but not end the struggle for RAW control for Shane.

I have to say, I'm fairly excited about Mania at the moment, even though we have very little in the way of certain decent matches. I feel like they have left it too late to have properly developed angles going into the PPV, but seems that they're trying to compensate for all of the injuries with some guaranteed blood and sick bumps.

Don't know about you, but I will definitely need something more if they want full on Mania excitement from me!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rankles75 said:


> I've been as down on the WWE as anyone as of late, but anybody who's shitting on Shane/Taker or Ambrose/Lesnar needs to GTFO. Things are finally looking up for Wrestlemania...


I agree. Wwe deserves its criticism, but it deserves its praises too when its good. Tonight was GOOD.

Can they keep it up?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I stayed up to watch Fastlane, but this I miss! :mj2

Reading through the thread it's clear to see who the GOAT McMahon is. Welcome back Shane O' :mark:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just read the results on my lunchbreak and what an eye opener! Fantastic to see Shane McMahon back - the only tolerable McMahon family member.

Just...NO to Taker/Shane though. Ugh.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

krai999 said:


>


Um....he returned as a face. Greatest return of all time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's Shane and the same old crap. Thank God for Shane.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Sooo...where the hell was Owens? How does the intercontinental champ not even get a recap or something on the show? lol


----------



## Shishara (Dec 30, 2014)

Best RAW in last 10 years? Check.


HOLY MOTHERFUCKING SHIT!
:mark::mark::mark::mark:
Finally some new storyline.We've been stuck with Autbority same old shit storylines for last 3 years.

I can see THE CHANGE on the wwe horizon.
And ppv stages needs to return to feel special again.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> :lmao why the f^ck is HHH pandering to this crowd? Isn't he supposed to be the heel?


I imagine HHH walked out into that and got that Reigns was getting shat on no matter what. Maybe he just thought 'fuck it I'll show that stupid old bastard how wrong he is' either that or he wanted to be at the create of it all as usual.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I find it indefinitey annoying when Steph approaches Reigns backstage, tells him he has a match tonight, and he goes like *rolleyes* *sigh* "What?"

WHY THE FUCK ELSE WOULD YOU BE THERE on this WRESTLING SHOW? To hang out with Triple H? As the face Champion, it should be YOU who ducks no fight, moreover, who WANTS to fight.

I don't get what the fuck they are doing with this guy. They portray him as a moping, entitled, gutless wimp.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Shane wins with help from roman, roman wins with help from ambrose, ambrose loses.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Seriously, though, why was Roman SO wooden in his promo/interview segments? It's like he reverted to two years back. It was SO bad. I don't expect the best out of him, but I expect something moderately passable.

Can someone explain why he was such robotic garbage?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I :mark: for Shane McMahon's return! That was a very happy surprise! As soon as Stephanie won the award, I knew Shane was coming out. That glorious pop for him! He's still got it and if half of what Vince Russo talked about on the podcast last night is true, he seems to be the only decent McMahon. He takes after Linda in character while Steph is pure Vince. 

Shane's return is probably short term, but I'm happy for as long as he'll be here. Undertaker/Shane seems random as hell but I'm hype for it! 

I was let down by the Brock and Ambrose confrontation. Am I supposed to take Dean as a credible when Brock literally stepped on him? There's having heart and being booked to be a glorified Eugene. Those expressions really didn't help. I know Brock is a beast and not many are his equal, but Dean can be given some parity. I hope he gets more offense in. Or at the very least, not endless F5's and suplexes. I just expected a different fallout from their parking lot confrontation.

After that, RAW started to lose my interest. But :lol at Kane having to tell Ryback to leave for his spot. Punk may have been right about that one.

The less said about Bray, the better. He didn't even do a random attack. He has fallen so low. I feel for him; a waste of a good talent.

Finally, the main event. I almost changed the channel because I didn't care to see Sheamus and Roman again. But I watched and lost my mind when HHH came out in the leather jacket. I knew he was about to fuck Roman up and he did. It's embarrassing that the "face" was booed, but HHH seems to have a handle on Roman's character and booking. That beating was glorious. I hope Roman's character isn't smiling anymore. He should come out in street clothes next week and then the official double turn can happen. Roman's Mania moment should be spitting ether to a chorus of boos as he holds up the belt. It has to happen!


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't even know what to say. Words fail me. I absolutely LOST MY SHIT when Shane interrupted the opening segment. Never in a million years did I expect him to come walking down the ramp again.

That whole segment was just surreal. Shane vs Undertaker in the Cell? It makes zero sense to have Taker lose again. The reason Brock breaking the streak remains special is because its the ONLY time that Undertaker has lost at Mania. You can't dilute that and have him lose again, to a non-wrestler. 

There's lots more to this story, there has to be. I can't wait to see how it unfolds. I can't remember the last time I was actually speechless. Bravo, WWE.

Brock vs Ambrose will be awesome if they both just got batshit crazy on each other each week until Mania. Let them both off the leash and let them do their thing and it'll be awesome.

Reigns is failing HARD. Triple H is a master heel, and if he can't get Roman cheered in the next few weeks then nobody can.


----------



## The Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2015)

And here I thought RAW was going to offer up disappointment and boredom. WRONG! They bring out the big guns, and they're fully loaded. 






The line of the night goes to Stephanie McMahon with, "Oh it's real convenient to watch from home and say what you would do with business." A close second is Vincent K. McMahon's, "Oh by the way, just so you can't take your ball and run home - like you have before - this match will be in Hell in a Cell!" It doesn't sound like there is much appreciation for those who endeavour to cultivate their own interests, and honour their commitments, nowadays. :grin2:






1) The show starts off with footage of Brock Lesnar catching Dean Ambrose on the wrong side of Knee Strike City. It's unfortunate that Deano gets caught in the middle of Brock's business again because this time it means a trip in an ambulance.




2) I'm expecting HHH to receive an award right about now. It goes to Stephanie just before Shane O'Mac enters. The crowd in Detroit goes nuts! Now you've really got my attention. The tension of family dynamics spills out into the ring leaving much potential for future storylines. The meeting culminates with Undertaker v Shane set for WM. "This won't be my first deal with the devil." Yuuuuuge.












3) Were those "We want Ambrose" chants during RR's interview with Jojo?




4) What happened to Brock's pyrotechnics? :trips7 Deano's back. He's escaped the hospital, and commandeered an ambulance, just so he can get some more facetime with his favourite wrestler. He's Brock's biggest fan, you know. :grin2: Ambrose gets his wish. Ambrose v Lesnar @ WM. Insanity will meet beatdown's version of shock treatment at the biggest event of them all.




5) # Social Outcasts interrupt Jericho and Styles' love-in. Axel's face while initiating a handshake party is *GOLD*. Y2AJ and Ginger [email protected] are born. Lulz. JBL enters into the fray with "Here comes the tank...The M1A1" (I prefer the Leopard 2A7+, but to each his own. :shrug) AJ made the flying forearm off the top ropes look stiff. (Y) A fun way to bring the AJ v Y2J feud to a close.




6) There's a repeat of The Titans v The Wyatts. JBL professes his love for Byron Saxton with, "We can get through the next year without you Byron." Yes I said it, MAGGLE. :jbl Was that a Bruiser Brody comparison?









Ryback turns heel??? so the Wyatts can pick up the win in the ensuing confusion. Here comes the revamp? "Break it and take it!"




7) Charlotte enters onto the stage sporting the Bella look. WOOOO! :flair3 She's raising up the heel level to stiletto. (Y) "Becky, watch out!" Lulz. Shasha v Becky to determine who gets the shot against Charlotte @ WM. A reason to continue to tune in during the road to Wrestlemania.




8) If it bleeds it leads. HHH splits open RR. Trips will now be carrying his WWEWHC to SD.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I find it indefinitey annoying when Steph approaches Reigns backstage, tells him he has a match tonight, and he goes like *rolleyes* *sigh* "What?"
> 
> WHY THE FUCK ELSE WOULD YOU BE THERE on this WRESTLING SHOW? To hang out with Triple H? As the face Champion, it should be YOU who ducks no fight, moreover, who WANTS to fight.
> 
> I don't get what the fuck they are doing with this guy. They portray him as a moping, entitled, gutless wimp.


Maybe it had more to do with the fact that it wasn't going to be 1 on 1 and really 1.


----------



## CptHowdy187 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Big surprise on RAW tonight ?*



Empress said:


> I hope the surprise lives up to the hype.
> 
> *I'll take a Shane McMahon return* or Cena/Reigns turning heel.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Great Raw, as it should be this close to Wrestlemania, I marked hard for Shane's return.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> According to a poster at the show, Reigns has been booed everytime they've showed him on the big screen. Was booed during a backstage promo, too.


*A pretty fucking brutally honest poster too, that also isn't a Reigns hater. Dude is as credible as a poster can be, shows no bias to either side ever, and had no reason to lie :fact*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, they didn't say anything about Shane having to BEAT Taker.
> 
> Vince just said that he has to wrestle him.


*Yes he did. Vince said Shane had to wrestle one more match and win it versus Undertaker in Hell in a Cell. He just didn't say it that way at first, it wasn't until he made it a HIAC match that he said he had to win to receive his demands.*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

While the beatdown was fun, it is worth noting that HHH's greatest successes and failures through time can be largely traced to when he decides to portray himself as the baddest man on the planet vs vulnerability. You look at when HHH as a character and performer has had times where he knows he is fucked and feeds into the other guy leading into the payoff, that has worked historically well for HHH considering arguably HHH's greatest feud vs Mick he did this to a tee, boasting until Mick transformed into Cactus and Trips' famous reaction of shock/"yeah that's not good for me I'm screwed" which really, really helped re-establish Mick in turn establishing HHH. The fantastic slow dissolving of Evolution over a year's time where HHH had these progressive seeds of paranoia since HHH's character was on top but knew that with how big and powerful Batista was, if Batista wanted the gold, Trips was screwed. Guy could take out Orton, but vs the bigger and stronger Batista, guy knew he was done and that growing paranoia and trying to keep Batista at bay crescendo to that contract signing really made Batista the star. 

There are major exceptions with Triple H and Austin that ended up working quite well for HHH, but HHH the ultimate tough guy approach has really ended up multiple times a big Achilles heel of Orton's career, did not work for Cena at 22, didn't work well vs Sting albeit relatively non-consequential and made that series vs Brock a borderline disaster and that Michaels' HBK series while having its' moments is largely looked at as this overdone epic. Trips may wanna consider giving into Reigns as the bigger threat here leading into Mania. Got a good reaction feeding in at TLC.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

JayGeezus said:


> My guy who was there just told me the cheers we heard for Roman during that fight at the end was piped in. Said they booed him out of the building.


Of course they booed him. Hey bro are you going to the Raw in Chicago?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> I think I believe the political hit on RR theory...


*What political hit RR theory? If you don't want to respond in this thread, would you please pm me your response? I'm intrigued.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://prowrestling.net/site/2016/0...returns-live-crowds-reaction-to-roman-reigns/



> -Shane McMahon got the loudest pop I have heard since Dolph Ziggler won the title. He came out after his segment to thank crowd. Vince dropped the F-bomb… I hope that came across.
> 
> -I was disappointed that there was not a New Day promo. They had a decent match with Neville and the Lucha Dragons.
> 
> ...


onsite report


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *Yes he did. Vince said Shane had to wrestle one more match and win it versus Undertaker in Hell in a Cell. He just didn't say it that way at first, it wasn't until he made it a HIAC match that he said he had to win to receive his demands.*


Oh, I didn't remember it like that. I thought he just said, "you have to wrestle one more match"... Then made an off-handed, "by the way, it's going to be HIAC", comment.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

After Fastlane, I expected the worse but I must say, I was impressed. 

When Shane O'Mac came out I marked out like a little girl :mark: :mark: :mark: I'm not afraid to admit it.

I also enjoyed the Brock/Ambrose segments and furthers how much Dean enjoys pain, I just hope he does at least get some offence in in the build up to Mania.

The more I see the main event feud, the more I feel HHH is the face, he got popped at for attacking Reigns after attempting to get heat :lol When will they turn Reigns heel ffs? Is it going to be like the infamous Cena heel turn that never happened? At least Cena was over as a face.

This has me pumped for Mania actually, don't screw it up WWE.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *What political hit RR theory? If you don't want to respond in this thread, would you please pm me your response? I'm intrigued.*


It's theory that has been put forward by Dylan Hales. I believe he has claimed to have guys who he communicates with who are in the know in the wrestling industry, so you can take that for what it's worth. Recently he claimed to know, for a fact, that "Triple H isn't as high on Reigns as Vince", and I believe someone posted a thread on that in this forum. Anyways, he recently tweeted out a link to a post on a wrestling forum that summarizes his position.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702214307321356288
The gist of the theory is that RR is a Vince/Dunn project, and Hunter is trying to sabotage it so it will be seen as a failure on Dunn's part. Pretty interesting, though not completely sold on it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Heyman was fucking GOLD last night, GOLD.

'Ner, ner, ner, ner, ner, ner, ner' :lmao

He pulled the most hilarious of faces too when he was by the curtain next to Lesnar.


----------



## HockeyAcid91 (Feb 23, 2016)

Who are we suppose to cheer for? Undertaker cuz its the goddamn undertaker or Shane O'Mac because he's awesome and screw Steph and HHH


----------



## kyleomalley91 (Jan 26, 2016)

The only thing really appealing to me about this match, is the matchup itself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HockeyAcid91 said:


> Who are we suppose to cheer for? Undertaker cuz its the goddamn undertaker or Shane O'Mac because he's awesome and screw Steph and HHH


Shane. He's against the Authority. This storyline will fall flat if he's not on Raw from here on out, though. Gotta be there every week. Same goes for Taker. They have 1 storyline people are interested in. Don't screw it up.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

I can't believe the hysteria over a 45 year old non wrestler taking on a clapped out 51 year old, fuck, this is the state of wrestling today.

Yes it's good the authority is being challenged but this match is a terrible idea and I'd assume won't happen in its current form, expect much fuckery prior to wm.


----------



## joe1016zw (May 4, 2015)

THIS is really the start to the build of Wrestlemania. We now know the main event and this is where they start putting things in place for the rest of the card.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Badbadrobot said:


> I can't believe the hysteria over a 45 year old non wrestler taking on a clapped out 51 year old, fuck, this is the state of wrestling today.
> 
> Yes it's good the authority is being challenged but this match is a terrible idea and I'd assume won't happen in its current form, expect much fuckery prior to wm.


Enter John Cena..


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

HockeyAcid91 said:


> Who are we suppose to cheer for? Undertaker cuz its the goddamn undertaker or Shane O'Mac because he's awesome and screw Steph and HHH


When the rock and stone cold fought we didn't have to pick sides, unless there is a story leading up to wm32 with stipulations to shane winning or losing I'm just going to enjoy it for the match.

I still think it unlikely that this is going to go ahead as it is though.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Shane. He's against the Authority. This storyline will fall flat if he's not on Raw from here on out, though. Gotta be there every week. Same goes for Taker. They have 1 storyline people are interested in. Don't screw it up.


I wish I could be interested in this one. I'll keep following it along with the Brock/Ambrose angle (even though I'm leery on that one too), but although I was surprised by a Shane return I felt it was so god damn random for him to be facing Undertaker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cala♡;57478633 said:


> I wish I could be interested in this one. I'll keep following it along with the Brock/Ambrose angle (even though I'm leery on that one too), but although I was surprised by a Shane return I felt it was so god damn random for him to be facing Undertaker.


I completely agree. It's definitely very random. Only reason I'm interested is I've always been a Shane fan, and never thought he would return. That's all it is for me. It makes no sense whatsoever so far. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I completely agree. It's definitely very random. Only reason I'm interested is I've always been a Shane fan, and never thought he would return. That's all it is for me. It makes no sense whatsoever so far. :lol


I never thought he'd be back either. I figured he had no interest in working with the WWE anymore. All anyone can do is sit and watch at this point.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Enter John Cena..


And his name is John Cena!! Lol God No 



Badbadrobot said:


> I can't believe the hysteria over a 45 year old non wrestler taking on a clapped out 51 year old, fuck, this is the state of wrestling today.
> 
> Yes it's good the authority is being challenged but this match is a terrible idea and I'd assume won't happen in its current form, expect much fuckery prior to wm.


I wasnt excited. All I remember is Shane getting his ass kicked all the time.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

THE GLORIOUS RETURN OF SHANE O MAC, HOLY SHIT! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: 

THAT CONFIRMATION OF AMBROSE/LESNAR STREET FIGHT, HOLY SHIT! :mark::mark::mark:

THAT FUCKING COMPLETE BEATDOWN OF REIGNS BY HHH! HOLY SHIT!

Greatest Raw in forever!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

So I stopped being lazy and saw the segment of shane's return. It makes a little more sense why he's facing Taker, but it's still random as fuck. I'm just glad it wasn't something stupid like Shane requesting a match with Undertaker because that's what I gathered from what little discussion I saw of it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cala♡;57490529 said:


> So I stopped being lazy and saw the segment of shane's return. It makes a little more sense why he's facing Taker, but it's still random as fuck. I'm just glad it wasn't something stupid like Shane requesting a match with Undertaker because that's what I gathered from what little discussion I saw of it.


I just don't understand why Taker would want to help Vince.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I just don't understand why Taker would want to help Vince.


Maybe takers gone full heel now - He was heel against brock


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I just don't understand why Taker would want to help Vince.


Who says taker has accepted. The match was made on the spot so I don't think taker knew anything beforehand.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I can just imagine Ambrose and Reigns comparing notes on their Raw experience.

:xzibit 

Ambrose: I got picked up and planted on a car
Reigns: Yeah well, I got my face planted against a damn table
Ambrose: Yeah well, Brock fucking Lesnar stamped on my damn face
Reigns: Yeah well, Triple fucking H slammed my face on some steel steps.

Skit right there, Vince.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what reason what Undertaker would actually fight Shane for? .. I'm predicting he's just going to lay down for the 3 count. LOL.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702983890051461121
Looks like they are really going through with this :mj5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SHANE looking ripped, son!

Thank you for saving my interest in 'Mania this year. I at least have one thing to look forward to.

:drose


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Shane vs. Taker...:maury

Just gets worse and worse.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Shane vs. Taker...:maury
> 
> Just gets worse and worse.


This is only the most buzzed about thing in WWE in quite some years. 
Shane returns!
Hellooooo?
*knock knock knock* 
Anybody home?

I got hella respect for Shane O' Mac simply because he jumped off the goddamn TitanTron. Oh you can say, well he's just a spot monkey...blah blah blah...but you're missing the point. He's not even a wrestler.

A guy who doesn't even need to be doing that shit, did it, for our entertainment. A non-wrestling, son of the owner of the company, jumped off the damn TitanTron for our entertainment. 

It easily could've killed him. 

He's since put in enough training to put on acceptable matches.
Shane O' Mac is than man!

Shane will always have my respect for that.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

sbzero546 said:


> Of course they booed him. Hey bro are you going to the Raw in Chicago?


Yessirrrr. Buying my ticket tonight as soon as I get paid.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> This is only the most buzzed about thing in WWE in quite some years.
> Shane returns!
> Hellooooo?
> *knock knock knock*
> ...


In years? Nope. 

Punk and Bryan both had plenty of buzz. But whatever.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Dexter Morgan said:


> In years? Nope.
> 
> Punk and Bryan both had plenty of buzz. But whatever.


Two indy guys gone WWE did create a buzz but the son of the owner of WWE coming back when no one thought he would is IMO right on par with anything Bryan or Punk accomplished simply because Shane is inextricably tied to the McMahon (WWE) Empire.

It's a big deal.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Shane O'Mac returning was great and will easily be one of the pops of the year.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm curious to see where Ryback goes from here.


----------

